# So how many recumbent riders have we?



## Andy in Sig (13 Sep 2007)

Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?

I've got a HPV Street Machine.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## andharwheel (13 Sep 2007)

Aerobike Sprint (Scottish built, no longer made) SWB light bike
Windcheetah No18
Challenge Hurricane


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Sep 2007)

Street Machine GT
Challenge Hurricane
Linear LWB
Catrike Expedition


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2007)

Cunobelin said:


> Street Machine GT
> Challenge Hurricane
> Linear LWB
> Catrike Expedition



You've got _FOUR_ recumbents? Why the devil do you need _four_? Give me one.


----------



## squeaker (14 Sep 2007)

*Only three....*



bonj said:


> You've got _FOUR_ recumbents? Why the devil do you need _four_? Give me one.


I've only three  - sigh.....
(Mistral for fast short rides & Audax, Grasshopper for carrying stuff / touring, Trice 'S' for fun and when I'm too knackered to ride up hills slowly e.g. after circuit training).


----------



## Amanda P (14 Sep 2007)

Just the one.


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2007)

Yup, one for me, a Crystal Trice.


----------



## NickM (14 Sep 2007)

Two Kingcycles.
One Challenge Fujin SL.

(Miscellaneous uprights languishing in the bike shed)


----------



## Wobbly John (14 Sep 2007)

M5 Citymate CLWB and a homebuilt wooden lowracer for me.


----------



## BentMikey (17 Sep 2007)

Just the one, a Challenge Hurricane.


----------



## Seamus (18 Sep 2007)

Challenge Mistral


----------



## Johnny Thin (18 Sep 2007)

Speed Ross, awaiting new forks
Toxy ZR

I have found someone to take my former Kingcycle with a view to doing repair work on the frame and making it rideable.


----------



## mcd (28 Sep 2007)

Just one for me as well - another streetmachine. An older photo - there's been a couple of mods since then.

When I say "just one", that's until the ferry gets in on Monday with No.2


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> You've got _FOUR_ recumbents? Why the devil do you need _four_? Give me one.



Catrike - Fast touring and commuting
Hurricane - Very fast day riding and light touring
SMGT - Workhorse. heavy tourer and trailer engine
Linear - Sedate "older" bike. Occasional day use, now less used due to age and scarcity of parts

Would this be the time to mention the 14 non- recumbents my wife and I share?


----------



## mcd (29 Sep 2007)

Cunobelin said:


> :
> Would this be the time to mention the 14 non- recumbents my wife and I share?



You're just showing off that you've got a garage (or would that be an aircraft hanger???). On a recent cycle through Gosport on the way to Southampton I saw a large hovercraft parked on the right - I guess that's your's as well, eh?


----------



## NickM (1 Oct 2007)

mcd said:


> When I say "just one", that's until the ferry gets in on Monday with No.2


Ooh, ooh - come on, spill the beans! Lowracer? Trike? Velomobile?


----------



## mcd (1 Oct 2007)

Ferry was cancelled because of bad weather last week :-(

It's now due in on Thursday - 42 hours and counting . . .


----------



## NickM (2 Oct 2007)

But _what is it?_

Are you going to be hammering me at Hillingdon on some exotic carbon job?


----------



## mcd (2 Oct 2007)

Riding it at Hillingdon depends on actually getting the bike, and working out the logistics of transporting it (and it's glass case  ). Even then, I'll not have had much time on it - so I wouldn't worry if I were you. As for what it is, in the photos it does indeed look an "exotic carbon job". I hope I'm not going to be disapointed when it comes out of the box.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2007)

Can anyone say uncompromising? Is that it?


----------



## NickM (2 Oct 2007)

Have you been to Krakow? If so, gah - one is positively  with envy. The arms race hots up!

Just bear in mind, Keith, that the more exotic the bike, the more it's like buying a kit - they often require quite a _lot_ of sorting-out time before they are actually ridable... but I do hope you have it ready for Hillingdon. 

Does this mean you'll be aiming to complete a whole series next year? Do you worry about baggage handlers, and getting from port/airport to circuit?


----------



## wafflycat (16 Oct 2007)

Ice T


----------



## rob_mcp (18 Oct 2007)

Trice classic (actually trice c 1998 but most like a current classic)


----------



## stevew (18 Oct 2007)

1999 Trice Classic, the nineth frame that the ICE boys made !


----------



## Valiant (20 Oct 2007)

Only the one. Challenge Concept.


----------



## mickle (10 Nov 2007)

In my warehouse I have 2 Linears, Speedy #007, a Zem, a Mini Zem by Pacific Cycles, several Giant Revives, a Bike E, a Bike E clone, a Speed Ross in two halves which needs a 'bit' of welding, a Micwic LWB, ten KMXes in various states of wreckedness, two adult KMXes with broken spines and one adult KMX which works (ish), one no-name SWB nasty home built monstroisity, Christian Schumachers ET3 two seater sociable quad, a recumbent-front/ upright-captain tandem, and three Quetzals.










When I say my warehouse......


----------



## spandex (12 Nov 2007)

I had a PDQ till last year


----------



## Andy in Sig (14 Nov 2007)

What happened then?


----------



## spandex (20 Nov 2007)

Andy in Sig said:


> What happened then?




I had it 5 years and killed it by doing 45miles ish a day over 2years and doing no work on it then leaving it for 3 years in my shed. Then at the start of this year i got it up and running with a good clean and then 2 weeks later some guy sore it and waved some notes at me. The mad thing is it was just £50 off what i payed for it 5 years ago


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Dec 2007)

One much loved KMX.

T x


----------



## digitalmouse (18 Dec 2007)

2006-ish Anthrotech bought for 1300 Euros at a bike shop.

Currently sporting a modified fairing from a Leitra (http://leitra.dk). Photos of the work-in-progress can be found here for a good laugh!


----------



## NickM (18 Dec 2007)

Nifty!

If only I had a garage...


----------



## Arch (20 Dec 2007)

There's something about the way that fariring is perched up quite high (I know the anthrotech is a very upright recumbent), that makes it look even more like the nose and cabin of an aeroplane grafted onto a bike!

Cool! 

And Copenhagen... Lovely city. Would very much like to go back one day, or live there... So many bikes!


----------



## eTriker (26 Dec 2007)

Trice QNT


----------



## Fiona N (1 Jan 2008)

Just the two - Speedmachine and a Windcheetah


----------



## Andy in Sig (1 Jan 2008)

Are you Fiona Neall who was on C+?

If so then welcome to yet another refugee but welcome anyway.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jan 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> Are you Fiona Neall who was on C+?
> 
> If so then welcome to yet another refugee but welcome anyway.



I had assumed the same - Welcome to the fold


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2008)

Did you ever get everything sorted properly by Kinetics after that disaster you posted about?


----------



## byegad (2 Jan 2008)

Azub-4 81 speed Streamer Fairing
Trice QNT Extra wide tyres and gear range


----------



## Fiona N (2 Jan 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> Are you Fiona Neall who was on C+?
> 
> If so then welcome to yet another refugee but welcome anyway.



Indeed I am


----------



## Fiona N (2 Jan 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Did you ever get everything sorted properly by Kinetics after that disaster you posted about?




Oh yes - once the correct sized front disk was on and the brakes cable adjusted so that the steering wasn't fouled (and some proper gear shifters - twist shift combined with USS is, IMHO, not a goer unless you live somewhere gear changes are required only infrequently). Many happy miles under the wheels since then - although I do still fall off a lot  (Nothing to do with Kinetics, of course). 

The best mod has been some short cranks put on late in 2006. That improved my pedalling no end and I'd definitely recommend it to others - especially we more vertically challenged riders. I had a really interesting session at Cyclefit in London too. That was before I put the short (155mm) cranks on but the thing which came out of the analysis was that placement of the bottom bracket is actually too low for my leg proportions and the seat position and means that I can't use my hamstrings properly in the pedalling cycle. Nothing I can do about it on the SpM but I know what to look out for in the next 'bent I buy 

Work, the horrible summer weather and a knee injury (not cycling related) has meant that I haven't really got much mileage in this last year (and most of that was on a mtb - changed to a very small frame - what a difference a couple of inches (off) makes ) but we live in hope for this year.

Thanks everybody for the welcome 'back'. I had to move over here as Rob S has moved the Century a Month challenge too.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2008)

Would a Brox count as a recumbent.
Riding one in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Ianj5 (5 Jan 2008)

Rans V3, Just purchased this direct from Rans USA. At 92 inches it's a loooong bike but comfortable and fun. Anyone else own a Rans?


----------



## mcd (5 Jan 2008)

That _is_ a long bike - I thought my LSWB was long at 88 inches (2.24m)!


----------



## Horace (8 Jan 2008)

Greenspeed GTS20/20
HPV Grasshopper
ICE QNT

Often seen around Sheffield and Buxton


----------



## fards (8 Jan 2008)

ello all,

Is that own or have?

currently it resides at 
Catrike 700
Nazca Fuego
Optima Cheetah
Wyre lowracer
Illash (wood/fibreglass) lowracer
Kmx K-class
Hase Kettweisel x2
Van Raam Double Rider

I don't own all of those but they are mine....


----------



## Fiona N (8 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> ello all,
> 
> 
> I don't own all of those but they are mine....



Is that as in 'registered keeper'?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Jan 2008)

LOL! 'Ello fards, glad you made it here!


----------



## fards (8 Jan 2008)

Fiona N said:


> Is that as in 'registered keeper'?



more caretaker... 


eyup mike


----------



## byegad (8 Jan 2008)

Maybe fards would like to explain his cryptic comment. I'd guess that his bank has joint ownership on most of his fleet, if only they knew it!


----------



## Johnny Thin (8 Jan 2008)

Where do you live, fards, must meet for a ride sometime. I'm in Stourbridge and nobby off bhpc is in Wolverhampton, when he's got his KC running.


----------



## NickM (9 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> ...I don't own all of those but they are mine...


Well, ownership is really only an attitude, isn't it? Who really owns _anything_ except their own flesh?


----------



## TimCosten (9 Jan 2008)

Fiona N said:


> I had a really interesting session at Cyclefit in London too.



Are you saying that Cyclefit can do a fit for recumbents?


----------



## Fiona N (9 Jan 2008)

TimCosten said:


> Are you saying that Cyclefit can do a fit for recumbents?



Well, I wouldn't go quite that far. I was having some 'issues' with the Speedmachine compared to my Windcheetah and I wondered whether Cyclefit could help. So I contacted them and we had a chat about what they could do as, obviously, swopping stems and changing saddle height etc. aren't going to help on the 'bent. But besides the BB height problem, they did a fantastic job on insoles for my cycling shoes and a very tiny wedge under one cleat which have improved the symmetry of my leg action and stopped the knee niggles I got on the 'bents on very long rides.

The thing I really liked about Cyclefit was the lack of arrogance. The guy who dealt with me was happy to take on board my thoughts (only too often as a woman, you're treated as a know-nothing by male 'experts') and treat the session as a learning experience for both of us. If I buy another upright I will definitely go to them for help with the set up.

So if you've got a set-up problem, it's worth contacting them. It's not cheap but compared to a a few visits to the physio at £30 a session to deal with the knee injury after a long ride (never mind the inconvenience of a lay off from riding while things settle down), it was worth it.


----------



## TimCosten (9 Jan 2008)

Hmm...the knee issue sounds reminds me of Clare (my wife) - never any knee issues on her upright, but reliable pain on one side after 10 miles or so on the stoker seat of the X2 (with leg length set to the best of my ability). Maybe a trip to Cyclefit might be in order before our planned tour with 4-year-old in tow (literally) in the summer.


----------



## fards (9 Jan 2008)

Johnny Thin said:


> Where do you live, fards, must meet for a ride sometime. I'm in Stourbridge and nobby off bhpc is in Wolverhampton, when he's got his KC running.



Is he? in that case then why hasn't he come down to my work for spares! silly bugger.. off to find out which lbs in Wolves couldn't get him a proper tyre (have got several he could have in my workshop for nowt, including the one his paid for).
There will be much p*ss taken, I'm presuming freds (who really should know better)! 

Me@Coven

Used to go to two wheels in Amblecote a fair bit, haven't been down for a while, good little shop. 

There are 5 of us in Wolves with trikes mostly, been doing my best to enlighten people. 

yes to a ride, not bad riding this side of Wolves, especially going west.


----------



## Johnny Thin (9 Jan 2008)

That's my local too - they just fitted a new hydraulic rear disk to my Toxy and the new forks to my Ross.

I knew you were within striking distance of Shrews as you cycled to the racing - I've always fancied trying the peak district but I know a few routes around Shropshire too.

Perhaps some of the trike people can help Elleigh who just posted on acf? - she lives in Telford.


----------



## nobby (9 Jan 2008)

I have Johnny Thin's old Kingcycle suitably welded and strengthened, I hope. Should be on the road in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fards (11 Jan 2008)

argh, There are too many cycle forums!

What does Elleigh need or want? There's two BHPC members with trikes around Telford... At this rate we could set up a Midlands league for racing... 

Pity I didn't get to the race in Shrews, but it was pushing it a bit too much to be able to escape for an entire weekend with a 5 day old baby in the house 

Plan is to try and repeat that weekend touring & racing this season, even MikeB seemed to enjoy himself! (well he moaned less than usual anyway) :teehee


----------



## mcd (11 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> Plan is to try and repeat that weekend touring & racing this season, even MikeB seemed to enjoy himself!



It was a good weekend (even if I was a bit tired on the Sunday). Do you have a date in mind?

With all the riders that there are in the area, sounds like you'll not be needing me to do any organising :-)


----------



## fards (11 Jan 2008)

mcd said:


> It was a good weekend (even if I was a bit tired on the Sunday). Do you have a date in mind?
> 
> With all the riders that there are in the area, sounds like you'll not be needing me to do any organising :-)



no dates been finalised yet, but thanks again for stepping into the breach!
with you in mind, we're thinking about maybe running a couple more race weekends, better value for travelling time?


----------



## NickM (11 Jan 2008)

mcd said:


> It was a good weekend


Indeed it was 



mcd said:


> (even if I was a bit tired on the Sunday).


Trying too hard on the Saturday - you want to slow down a bit, old chap


----------



## NickM (11 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> argh, There are too many cycle forums!


Not possible, surely?

Not while I have 7.5 hours to while away 5 days a week, anyway...


----------



## mcd (14 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> no dates been finalised yet, but thanks again for stepping into the breach!
> with you in mind, we're thinking about maybe running a couple more race weekends, better value for travelling time?



It is - but with the touring rides and the get-together on the Saturday night it makes it more of a social event. Guinness at the Halfway House Inn was as much a part of the Shrew-Wolves weekend as was the riding/racing.


----------



## fards (15 Jan 2008)

mcd said:


> It is - but with the touring rides and the get-together on the Saturday night it makes it more of a social event. Guinness at the Halfway House Inn was as much a part of the Shrew-Wolves weekend as was the riding/racing.



indeed, maybe we should race for beer?

will try and get stokes barn sorted to stop at. bunk barn and camping, loadsa good pubs too!


----------



## NickM (28 Jan 2008)

NickM said:


> Two Kingcycles.
> One Challenge Fujin SL.
> 
> (Miscellaneous uprights languishing in the bike shed)


And a Davies D6. Woohoo 

Flat out, no mercy...


----------



## mcd (28 Jan 2008)

Cheat! That's just not fair! (pot, kettle etc etc)

Nice one - what's the ride like?


----------



## andharwheel (28 Jan 2008)

Oh so that s who bought it. I also might be going fully faired for the world's this year. Mine will have three wheels though.


----------



## NickM (28 Jan 2008)

mcd said:


> Cheat! That's just not fair! (pot, kettle etc etc)


Hee hee hee hee hee hee...



mcd said:


> Nice one - what's the ride like?


That I don't know yet - it needs a bit of fettling before test riding, having been out of action for a while. And it hasn't actually made the journey from SE26 to SE10 yet...

Next cycling accessory looks like it will have to be a somewhat bigger car


----------



## andharwheel (28 Jan 2008)

Next cycling accessory looks like it will have to be a somewhat bigger car -
Yeah and I might have change my transport arrangements to Suffolk in August. Hard getting a fully faired machine on a train....


----------



## NickM (28 Jan 2008)

andharwheel said:


> ...might have change my transport arrangements to Suffolk in August. Hard getting a fully faired machine on a train....


You could ride there in a couple of days


----------



## andharwheel (28 Jan 2008)

I once rode to Cyclevision in Holland and competed and came 4th in a race. As much as I would love to combine the worlds with a couple of weeks off it's not going to happen.
Looks like there are going quite a few fast people in the BHPC this year.


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Jan 2008)

I'm planning to take my trike on the train from London to Sheffield in about a weeks time, has anyone had any difficulties or pleasures doing this?

T x


----------



## fards (29 Jan 2008)

Andhar, can you grab a lift with someone else who's coming down? 

Did you buy both bikes Nick?
Would be interested in seeing the arrow, don't think I've ever seen one and let us know of the handling differences if you did. 
Is there going to be anyone left for me to race in nekkid class this year? I'm not counting the carbon twins (some tall bugger on a high racer and a whippet from Cheltenham on a nocom) as they do things like T***n, cheats.. ;P


_
Goes off to see how much fibreglass he's got left and whether he can completely cover the wyre with it.._


----------



## andharwheel (30 Jan 2008)

Fards,
I was going to come down with Sherri and my girlfriend. However I have a fully faired project on the go just now and I am not sure whether the 3 of us and my new machine will fit in Sherri's car. I am determined for once to have a competitive machine. I have the impression that faired machines are going to fast riders and that there may some fast Brits at the worlds. Anyway I am determined to prove that are faster trikes than the Quests.
regards


----------



## NickM (30 Jan 2008)

fards said:


> Did you buy both bikes Nick?


Yes; I don't know yet which will occupy the fairing, although the Arrow's "undercarriage" looks useful... it rather depends on whether I can make it fit me. Size adjustment is by swapping cranks and changing seat pad!

Can't wait to bring them home (next Tues, don't ask...) and get fettling 

Our kitchen will be even fuller than usual!


----------



## Phil (3 Feb 2008)

I've got an M5 28/20, and plan to add a tadpole trike to the fleet this spring.

Phil


----------



## mcd (4 Feb 2008)

Welcome to the forum phil. What model of M5 is it?


----------



## Phil (5 Feb 2008)

> Welcome to the forum phil. What model of M5 is it?

Hi MCD, thanks for the welcome.  I've been off forums for a while, used to be M5_Phil on C+ and a lurker on acf.

Its a 28/20 - uss, shaped airflow seat, 700c rear wheel, 406 front. Much like a StreetMachine, but available when the bug bit hard within an hours drive. 

Have you ever bented up & down the B1077? If not your doppelganger has.


----------



## wagtail (8 Feb 2008)

Hi,

another newbie, to the forum that is, I've got an Optima Dragon, been my main commuter for about 3 years.


----------



## davidwalton (13 Feb 2008)

Picked up my new StreetMachine GTe yesterday afternoon. Checked everything is done up properly this morning, and now waiting for Insurance acceptance before going out on the road.


----------



## LeeW (8 Mar 2008)

For me it is 4
Trice S (kinda sold but I have yet to receive payment so still technically mine)
Trice Micro #2071 (good weather only trike, not used for several months)
Bacchetta Strada (occasional use)
Quest 193 (primary ride, ~150 miles/week)
X² (tandem trike under construction)


----------



## tredder (23 Mar 2008)

I have been considering buying a recumbent but found it v.hard to find out what was on the market, this thread has been fantastic for providing info on models available..... Thanks! 

(Still think the StreeMachine is the sexiest looker...)


----------



## foothillbilly (23 Mar 2008)

Burley Jett Creek (Burley went out of business, but is being revived by different people). My wife has a Sun EZ-3 trike.


----------



## Andy in Sig (25 Mar 2008)

tredder said:


> I have been considering buying a recumbent but found it v.hard to find out what was on the market, this thread has been fantastic for providing info on models available..... Thanks!
> 
> (Still think the StreeMachine is the sexiest looker...)



The Street Machine is also the mutt's nuts to ride.


----------



## davidwalton (25 Mar 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> The Street Machine is also the mutt's nuts to ride.



If that means it is great fun, then I agree


----------



## wafflycat (25 Mar 2008)

tredder said:


> I have been considering buying a recumbent but found it v.hard to find out what was on the market, this thread has been fantastic for providing info on models available..... Thanks!
> 
> (Still think the StreeMachine is the sexiest looker...)



You're down as being in East Anglia. Get yourself over to DTek in Little Thetford (contact details here) and you can try some machines out. If you happen to be in Norfolk, you're welcome to try out my IceT if you want.


----------



## mcd (25 Mar 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> The Street Machine is also the mutt's nuts to ride.





davidwalton said:


> If that means it is great fun, then I agree



Ditto!


----------



## bottlemsher (25 Mar 2008)

Tredders

when you get here I can let you have go my
ratracer sl front wheel drive,also I'll ask Mike Burrows
to let you play on a Ratcatcher


----------



## tredder (25 Mar 2008)

awwww, you guys are just too good!


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Mar 2008)

TRICE Q here (just joined the forum and spotted some familiar names).


----------



## don king (29 Mar 2008)

Hi,

Just joined - I have one home made recumbent and hope to cycle from London to Paris in Sept. Possibly exmouth night cycle in June. Depending on fitness, old age and weight loss


----------



## Andy in Sig (29 Mar 2008)

Home made? That's impressive. Have you got a picture of it?


----------



## fuzzymum1 (5 Apr 2008)

I'm fairly new here and newish to cycling too. I have an early/mid 90's trice and I'm loving it. Mr fuzzy rides an early 90's trice too but is in the process of ordering a new one. Due to being lots of stones heavier than I should be I do short slow rides right now but they're getting easier and hopefully I'll be able to go further and faster soon.


----------



## Badbackman (7 Apr 2008)

KMX X Class, saving for an old Trice


----------



## tdr1nka (8 Apr 2008)

Badbackman said:


> KMX X Class, saving for an old Trice



Likewise!


----------



## Kerher (16 Apr 2008)

2 bikes I am new to BENT bikes but ride everyday... . dont get on the wegie (Standard road bike) bike anymore. May need to get rid of that one.
RANS Force 5 XP (2 wheeler 650's)
ActionBent T1 (tadpole style trike)


----------



## xpc316e (26 Apr 2008)

I have just purchased second-hand a Radius C4 with USS from ebay. Am only in the early stages of learning a whole new way of riding a bike, but finding it great fun to be on a 'bent. I am hoping that it will solve all those awful aches and pains I get on a conventional machine.


----------



## Grin Factor 9 (28 Apr 2008)

Currently riding a 2 week old Trice Q, and loving it . Prior to this I had an early (1990 model) Peter Ross Trice, before which I had a Pashley PDQ, but started out my 'bent "career" with a Zephyr Lowracer!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2008)

Well, having tried a trike recently I'm...erm...considering dabbling in the Dark Side. I'd not go completely 'bent, as it were, but I'm certainly...um...trike-curious.

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## bottlemsher (28 Apr 2008)

Doc you tried my ratracer 
now try a trike and you will be converted to the darkside


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Doc you tried my ratracer
> now try a trike and you will be converted to the darkside




Are you suggesting that there is a dark side to the dark side?


----------



## bottlemsher (28 Apr 2008)

more wheels leads to a slightly darker darkside


----------



## spandex (28 Apr 2008)

I had a PDQ and a Kmx x class but now saving for this http://www.windcheetah.co.uk/hypersport.htm


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Apr 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Doc you tried my ratracer
> now try a trike and you will be converted to the darkside



Hoping to give TheDoctor a go on the KMX very soon then there will be no turning back for the poor man.

The Farce is strong in this one!


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2008)

OK I admit it. I want a trike. I have no shame.
And Bottlemasher, I didn't say so at the time but I wasn't a complete virgin. I've tried a Linear and a Hase Pino, but a long time ago. I thought it was just a phase I was going through...
*closes closet door behind me*


----------



## andharwheel (29 Apr 2008)

I rode my recently refurbished Windcheetah on Sunday. Not ridden it for years. What a blast. Wished I had gotten it on the road sooner.


----------



## Night Train (29 Apr 2008)

I am definately thinking of getting one. I found a Windcheeter Speedy on Ebay but there are too many bills to pay at the moment.


----------



## byegad (30 Apr 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Doc you tried my ratracer
> now try a trike and you will be converted to the darkside




Trikes, So dark they are the new light!


----------



## spandex (30 Apr 2008)

Night Train said:


> I am definately thinking of getting one. I found a Windcheeter Speedy on Ebay but there are too many bills to pay at the moment.



Ive asked for the frame number to check if its nicked as they do go for lots of cash.


----------



## Wee-man (22 May 2008)

A gorgeous looking HPVelotechnik Scorpion FX trike


----------



## dodgy (22 May 2008)

I'll have my Windcheetah trike by this time tomorrow!

Dave.


----------



## dodgy (23 May 2008)

Right, it's here now, just gonna go out and give it a shakedown ride.

Question(s):

1. Where is the best place to store a pump on these things? I'm going to have to put one in the seat next to me for the shakedown.

2. What do people use for basic tool/puncture repair stuff storage? 

3. The trike came with a single bottle holder, that's not going to be enough for longer rides. What do people recommend?

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Wee-man (23 May 2008)

More tea stops!


----------



## Johnny Thin (23 May 2008)

You either need a rack or a tailbox. But failing that you could sling a small rucksack across your chest, I did that for a few months till I got my box, on my Toxy.

David Hembrow also makes a recumbent basket with a hole for a hydration pack thing, which would fit on a rack.


----------



## dodgy (24 May 2008)

Quick pic of it.









Dave.


----------



## PaulM (31 May 2008)

Dave,

So how do find the seat for comfort? It's rumoured that it only fits 2 people in the known Universe and Mike Burrows is one of them.

Also, how do you find the steering?

Is this a new Cheetah with the two piece main tube? I'm not sure if this is an improvement or a manufacturing convenience. I suppose it might allow a longer boom to be welded on when a trike is passed on


----------



## dodgy (31 May 2008)

PaulM said:


> Dave,
> 
> So how do find the seat for comfort? It's rumoured that it only fits 2 people in the known Universe and Mike Burrows is one of them.



I find it very comfortable.



PaulM said:


> Also, how do you find the steering?



The steering is razor sharp, it takes some getting used to. On my first ride I thought I was going to steer into oncoming traffic, really quite scarey actually. But after a while you get used to it and learn to relax and then you begin to appreciate the sharp handling.




PaulM said:


> Is this a new Cheetah with the two piece main tube? I'm not sure if this is an improvement or a manufacturing convenience. I suppose it might allow a longer boom to be welded on when a trike is passed on



I think it's a 1 piece boom. Can't check now, as I just sold it this morning  Nothing wrong with the trike, but I ride with mates on DFs and it's not compatible.

Dave.


----------



## SmileyBoots (1 Jun 2008)

*Another Trike Rider*

My first post and hopefully it will appear in the right place.

You can add me to the list of riders.... I've had several 'bents over the last few years but I am now down to just the one -- an ICE 'Q' 

Used mainly for commuting between Derby and Belper. I can go slow up the hills without wobbling around and use the combined weight of me and the trike to drop like a stone down the other side.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 Jun 2008)

It's an addictive past time, I was out on my circuit this morning, the demo Expedition is now due a wash. Hit 50mph on a fairly moderate downhill and coasted all the way up the other side, passing a couple of upwrongs while coasting uphill, perverse pleasure.


----------



## alans (5 Jun 2008)

My wife owns aTrice which I occassionaly use for the short trip to the local shops.


----------



## spandex (5 Jun 2008)

Very nice Dave Very nice


----------



## dodgy (5 Jun 2008)

spandex said:


> Very nice Dave Very nice



It certainly was, hope the new owner appreciates it 

Dave.


----------



## blue trice (15 Jun 2008)

*2 recumbents*

it seems a good idea to have 2 recumbents/
both types,
1 wheel fronnt & 2 wheels front,
the sinner is a slower model than the tarrow trice

blue trice


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Jun 2008)

There obviously are not enough, on the London to Brighton there were two Catrikes, me and a customer and a HP Streetmachine, I understand there were a couple of Trices later on.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Jun 2008)

There was at least one :-) Didn't see any others, though from the number of people telling me how comfy I looked (and me confirming as much), we might see a lot more next year!


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Jun 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> There was at least one :-) Didn't see any others, though from the number of people telling me how comfy I looked (and me confirming as much), we might see a lot more next year!



"Is that as comfy as it looks", me "yes", "is it fast", me "sometimes", going uphill, "it's not fast now is it", me "no but it's still comfy", coming down the other side "bl**dy h*ll!!", me "bye". Oh, what fun.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jun 2008)

Isle of Wight is more fun........ Myself and Paul on Catrikes and we met some 6 Trices and a Grasshopper.

It is unusual that we have so many Trikes on this ride. From the ferry we had a convoy of four, and from Brading there were Five.

We did annoy a few roadies by ripping past on the downhills!


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Jun 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> Isle of Wight is more fun........ Myself and Paul on Catrikes and we met some 6 Trices and a Grasshopper.
> 
> It is unusual that we have so many Trikes on this ride. From the ferry we had a convoy of four, and from Brading there were Five.
> 
> We did annoy a few roadies by ripping past on the downhills!



I will do my best to make it next year.


----------



## Wee-man (25 Jun 2008)

HPVelotechnik Scorpion FX, colour orange, Ergo-mesh seat, pannier and lo-rider racks and the 81 gear option.

An absolute pleasure to ride...........


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Jun 2008)

Is the FX the folding version?


----------



## blue trice (27 Jun 2008)

*2 recumbents*

The general landscape of norfolk lends itself to cycling,
and more so to recumbents.
One is a sinner ( 1 wheel front) + ( blue trice 2w.f).
Hoping to take one down to London in setptember for the freewheel ride.

blue trice


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Jun 2008)

blue trice said:


> The general landscape of norfolk lends itself to cycling,
> and more so to recumbents.
> One is a sinner ( 1 wheel front) + ( blue trice 2w.f).
> Hoping to take one down to London in setptember for the freewheel ride.
> ...



I may see you there.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> "Is that as comfy as it looks", me "yes", "is it fast", me "sometimes", going uphill, "it's not fast now is it", me "no but it's still comfy", coming down the other side "bl**dy h*ll!!", me "bye". Oh, what fun.



I learned a basic explanation for in France

<point uphill> - Oui, c'est dur (yes, it's hard)
<point downhill, big grin> Mais, tres facile, tres vite! (but, very easy, very quick!)

If I felt brave and the person listening had time for my pigeon French, I could explain that for an athletic person, uphill was much easier than for me...

Going uphill, folk tended to applaud and shout encouragement. Downhill, we never heard what they shouted, we went by too fast!


----------



## Night Train (3 Jul 2008)

I can join this thread now. I have a hybrid (of the Frankenstein variety) that is part KMX and part bunk bed. The rear mech is also a bitsa with some parts off an old Muddy Fox mech and bits from my tub of spare car parts. There is also an off cut from my trailer chassis.


----------



## threefingerjoe (6 Jul 2008)

Another convert, here! Just bought a Rans Stratus XP.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Aug 2008)

...and me. One week into owning an SMGTe. Mechanical disks, headrest, alu forks, lowrider + rear rack. Lovely. Lovely. Lovely.

...and only a little wobbly when pulling away.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Aug 2008)

I've got a Trice Q, my first chance at cycling for 15 years since an arm disability stopped me using regular bicycles. I am loving the freedom, using the bike every day and have done 900 miles in three months.

Problem is, I leave my husband behind on rides (he's got a basic road bike). He's wondering whether to get a Trice too but it's such a lot of money. If anyone has a second hand tadpole trike...


----------



## PaulM (28 Aug 2008)

I think I forgot to declare my recumbent credentials. I now have a Catrike Speed, but previously owned an HPV Spirit and Trice T. The garage is looking quite empty at the moment, so I am contemplating something else. Have thought about a Bacchetta Giro 20, but being on two wheels seems so dangerous once you have got used to three. BTW, I live down in the Portsmouth direction so let me know if you are local and fancy meeting up for a ride out.


----------



## xpc316e (9 Sep 2008)

I have a Radius C4: it's a German LWB 'bent with 20" wheels at both ends, underseat steering, a Sachs 3-speed hub, 7 speed Shimano, Magura hydraulic rim brakes, and a carrier as standard. I cannot ride a conventional bike any longer because of arthritis in my shoulders: one joint has been replaced, and the other is on the way out. I simply cannot take any weight on my arms, and even a conventional bike with an upright riding position cripples me within a couple of miles. I also experience numbness in the palms of my hands; it doesn't matter what spongy grips I use, or what padded mitts I wear, so the ability to just dangle my arms at my side is heavenly.

Even as I write, I have a TW Bents trike being couriered to me from the Highlands of Scotland, so tomorrow there will be another addition to the stable. I have been keen on sampling the delights of three wheels for some time, but I cannot afford the prices that most trikes fetch. I usually keep an eye on ebay, and found this trike being sold as an ex-display model with a hefty discount from its rrp by a dealer in Strathpeffer. It has been ridden around the local car park by a couple of customers, and that's all. I had been on the verge of buying a TW Bents trike from St John Street Cycles at full list price, so this proved to be temptation beyong endurance.

Watch this space.......


----------



## marc-triker (29 Sep 2008)

I ride an a pre-ice trice tadpole trike. she actualy belongs to cyclemagic. I've done aprox 500miles with her so far and i'm currently replacing the gears and chain in preporation 4 a cpl of 100+ rides out in a few weeks time. i want 1 of my own but cant decide what to get so if any of you have any advice on what is and isn't worth looking at. please let me know.

marc-Triker


----------



## oztrike (30 Sep 2008)

I acquired a secondhand Greenspeed GT3 (Series I) in great condition, in June. I reckon I've ridden further and faster in the last four months than the rest of my life, and I _*know*_ I've had more fun! I absolutely love it! I feel so much more confident on my trike than a DF, even after I pranged it (I was seeing how fast I could go and still corner ...not as fast as I went, obviously, but it was only in a carpark).

I've been lurking around, reading this forum for a while, and even though there is a similar Australian and NZ site, I've joined CycleChat because everyone seemed so friendly and welcoming.

Cheers, oztrike


----------



## Andy in Sig (30 Sep 2008)

marc-triker said:


> I ride an a pre-ice trice tadpole trike. she actualy belongs to cyclemagic. I've done aprox 500miles with her so far and i'm currently replacing the gears and chain in preporation 4 a cpl of 100+ rides out in a few weeks time. i want 1 of my own but cant decide what to get so if any of you have any advice on what is and isn't worth looking at. please let me know.
> 
> marc-Triker



It might be an idea to start a thread with that specific query as it may go unnoticed in this thread.


----------



## Andy in Sig (30 Sep 2008)

oztrike said:


> I acquired a secondhand Greenspeed GT3 (Series I) in great condition, in June. I reckon I've ridden further and faster in the last four months than the rest of my life, and I _*know*_ I've had more fun! I absolutely love it! I feel so much more confident on my trike than a DF, even after I pranged it (I was seeing how fast I could go and still corner ...not as fast as I went, obviously, but it was only in a carpark).
> 
> I've been lurking around, reading this forum for a while, and even though there is a similar Australian and NZ site, I've joined CycleChat because everyone seemed so friendly and welcoming.
> 
> Cheers, oztrike



You probably ought to introduce yourself in the cafe as we don't have too many Aussies.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Sep 2008)

Oztrike, welcome! You might like to try bentrideronline.com as well - there are quite a few antipodean recumbent bikers and trikers on there, but the chat is purely 'bent focused, and dominated by Leftpondians. I like it, but here's a much better all round place IMO.


----------



## Seamus (7 Oct 2008)

I have a Trice T, a red, front mudguards, rear carrier, 3 waterbottles.
I bought from Dtek in Septebember and rode home camping and hostelling.
Rutland was nice, the Wing maze.

Even now I can't say what I paid for it. Writing the cheque whose hard.


Also got a Challenge Mistral that I should selling.


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Oct 2008)

Shameless plug, Catrikes start at £895 plus VAT, I have a vested interest in them as I am the importer so I will leave others to tell you how good they are.


----------



## nobby (7 Oct 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> Shameless plug, Catrikes start at £895 plus VAT, I have a vested interest in them as I am the importer so I will leave others to tell you how good they are.



Do any of them fold?


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Oct 2008)

I started triking in 1994 with a Peter Ross Trice, which after many happy years and several frames I updated in 2007

After trying a few I settled on the Catrike Expedition as it was a fast comfortable and dependable rie with a stiffer frame. It also had better triangulation (stronger) than the Trice. Additionally it had the 26" rear wheel that I was familiar with.

I have never regretted the decision.


----------



## byegad (9 Oct 2008)

nobby said:


> Do any of them fold?



Depends what you hit them with!


----------



## Old PDQ (10 Oct 2008)

It's nice to find some of the old posters from Cycling Plus here.
Thought I'd lost you all!

Still pottering round on my SMGT in the wet wastes of N Wales. 
Saw a guy postin somewhere who lived in Llanberis.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (10 Oct 2008)

Hi 

This is my first post. I've enjoyed what I've read so far! Have been riding recumbents for a year and although I still ride a DF tourer I find I prefer the bents. Going over to the dark side I s'pose.

Anyway my contribution is a Nazca Fuego and a Paseo. The Fuego in particular looks gorgeous, goes well and descends like a stone! . The Paseo rides so comfortably, makes a great tourer (alhtough a bit of a lump) but the suspension allows some daft descent speeds on bumpy Scottish singletrack roads.


----------



## raptobike (3 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I own a couple of RaptoBikes and actually also make them. Ride most of my rides in the Amsterdam area, but have also been to Canada, the UK, France, Spain and Belgium with the bikes.

Regards,
Arnold.


----------



## NickM (4 Nov 2008)

Hallo, Arnold - Nick of the BHPC here 



raptobike said:


> ...I own a couple of RaptoBikes and actually also make them...



Jolly nice they are, too - and at a bargain price 

Although riders in hilly areas would probably appreciate the addition of a Schlumpf bottom bracket gear - is this an option for lumpier countries than the Netherlands, Arnold?


----------



## raptobike (4 Nov 2008)

Hi Nick,



NickM said:


> Hallo, Arnold - Nick of the BHPC here
> Jolly nice they are, too - and at a bargain price
> 
> Although riders in hilly areas would probably appreciate the addition of a Schlumpf bottom bracket gear - is this an option for lumpier countries than the Netherlands, Arnold?



Thanks! Yes both a Schlumpf and front derailer are options. We do have 'lumps' here as well Nick. When I ride to work I have to climb from 6 meters below sea level to 3 meters below sea level 

Arnold.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (5 Nov 2008)

*Wrong end of the country*



User3143 said:


> Are you ''abrasivescotsman'' off Bentrider?



No I'm not though I think we both bought our bikes at the same time from Laidback in Edinburgh. So far, have yet to meet another bent rider in this neck o' the woods.


----------



## peter_streetmachineGT (11 Nov 2008)

Signing with my first post - I own a trusty Streetmachine GT, purchase back in 1999 and still going strong.

The questions I'd like to know are:

How many recumbenteers are there in London?
How many of these regularly commute to work on them?

Cheers!


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2008)

Hiya Peter, super meeting you yesterday morning! Wasn't that a great ride, did you notice the wind grimace on all the upright riders? LOL, we were like what wind?


----------



## NickM (12 Nov 2008)

Hallo and welcome, Peter 



peter_streetmachineGT said:


> How many recumbenteers are there in London?


I'm another one...



peter_streetmachineGT said:


> How many of these regularly commute to work on them?


But I use an upright for commuting.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2008)

NickM said:


> But I use an upright for commuting.



Yes, TRAITOR!!!


----------



## NickM (12 Nov 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Yes, TRAITOR!!!



Well, I don't have your traffic-reading skills, Mikey, so it's more about practicality than allegiance... that and the fact that I can ride an upright without undue discomfort for the ~45mins that my commute takes.

<thinks> Don't I seem to remember that you have an upright in your stable? 

Anyway, it's _always_ a recumbent for pleasure riding


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2008)

Ahahaha!! Gotcha!

Nothing wrong with riding uprights.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Nov 2008)

p.s. I haven't got especially good traffic skills, and they aren't very different between uprights and bents anyway.


----------



## peter_streetmachineGT (13 Nov 2008)

NickM said:


> I'm another one...



Good...



NickM said:


> But I use an upright for commuting.



WHAT?! Out-rageous! And a shocking violation, no, _betrayal_ of the recumbent code: to practice recumbency at all times*, help to increase their ownership and thereby usher in a new world of cyclists covering longer distances in shorter times and in greater comfort. Really!

*Though that said, as I have been considering the acquisition of a trail MTB next year to go mountain-biking with some friends, I may just let you off!


----------



## Blaugrana (13 Nov 2008)

peter_streetmachineGT said:


> The questions I'd like to know are:
> 
> How many recumbenteers are there in London?
> How many of these regularly commute to work on them?



I'm in Wood Green. Commute on upright, fun rides on my PDQ.

There are a few Londoners on the recumbent map at:

http://pub26.bravenet.com/guestmap/show.php?usernum=2197747983&password=&movetox=-1534&movetoy=-1150

but probably quite a few who haven't put themselves on the map. Having said that, I can't remember how to edit my post...

Jeff


----------



## LeeW (13 Nov 2008)

Even I use an upright when I nip into the town centre (all of about one mile, which I can just about put up with). An expensive bike would not last very long in grimsby town centre.


----------



## LeeW (13 Nov 2008)

Pictures of my 'bents
My Quests (one to the right is my regular quest, one to the left is also technically mine as it is on hire-purchase to a mate)




The Fujin




The Trice Micro




The Bacchetta




The Fishy!


----------



## peter_streetmachineGT (13 Nov 2008)

Fair enough. I will admit that despite my love of recumbents they are probably inferior to uprights at weaving through traffic in city centres and seeing into junctions, making them slightly slower through stationary traffic, even if they're faster through moving traffic. But not yet inferior enough for me to justify getting a upright for the purpose of commuting (at the moment I don't own any uprights).

Some pretty nice bikes 'n trikes you've got there. I do rather like the design of the Quest - simpler, but I'm sure no less effective than the all-singing, all-dancing likes of the Leitra and even Go-one.


----------



## Cullin (29 Nov 2008)

*The Family*

Hi,
We have four Trikes in the family, 2 ICE Q's, 2 Redmount Rollers a DDG MTB Tourer and a B-Twin.


----------



## joe85recumbenttrike (2 Dec 2008)

Just one a Windcheater club sport and I am a newby to this forum.


----------



## joe85recumbenttrike (2 Dec 2008)

I have had my Windcheater for 4 years and can not do without it. I am not a rider for long distances but the Vendee where I live is flat safe and has close on a thousand kilometres of good cycling and cycle ways.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Dec 2008)

Hi all. Another newbie here with an 18 month old trice q.


----------



## jdg88 (29 Dec 2008)

*ICE Explorer*

Another newbie to recumbents; proud owner of an Ice Explorer and hoping to commute to work most days, round trip of about 18miles


----------



## Cullin (30 Dec 2008)

Just seen 4 early ICE (age) Recumbent Trikes, they were at the start of the Flintstones Movie, good solid Rock, off road tyres, over the shoulder rear stearing and sturdy Oak frame.
ICE Q, Nottingham.


----------



## byegad (1 Jan 2009)

I saw that and wondered who on the production/props team was a 'bent rider.


----------



## Sam (1 Jan 2009)

I have a PDQ,I.C.E. explorer and B3. The B3 is my latest buy and is a wonderful machine. Well thought out,very comfortable.


----------



## squeaker (2 Jan 2009)

Sam said:


> I have a PDQ,I.C.E. explorer and B3. The B3 is my latest buy and is a wonderful machine.


B3?


----------



## spandex (2 Jan 2009)

Sam said:


> I have a PDQ,I.C.E. explorer and B3. The B3 is my latest buy and is a wonderful machine. Well thought out,very comfortable.




I wish I did not sell my PDQ I loved it


----------



## Sam (3 Jan 2009)

*ICE B3*



 squeaker said:


> B3?



ICE B3 is an ICE B2 with a 20" front wheel prototype cross of the B1/B2 I liked it so much ICE let me have one now  . They intend to market it in the future when refinements have been completed.


----------



## squeaker (3 Jan 2009)

*(n)ICE!*



Sam said:


> ICE B3 is an ICE B2 with a 20" front wheel prototype cross of the B1/B2 I liked it so much ICE let me have one now  .


Cool


----------



## foggy (9 Jan 2009)

*recumbent rider*

hpv scorpion beats falling off my elswick won it on ebay


----------



## dataretriever (12 Jan 2009)

Hi all, I'm a newbie, premature one too as I've ordered my Trice Q from D'Tek and am waiting very impatiently for it to appear.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Jan 2009)

dataretriever said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie, premature one too as I've ordered my Trice Q from D'Tek and am waiting very impatiently for it to appear.



Evening!


----------



## spandex (13 Jan 2009)

dataretriever said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie, premature one too as I've ordered my Trice Q from D'Tek and am waiting very impatiently for it to appear.



Welcome

And BTW Nice bike


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2009)

Yes, welcome dataretriever, I hope you enjoy your Q as much as I've loved mine these last 8 months. I got mine from Kevin at D-Tek too and he was excellent. Two months after I got mine my husband had to get one too (his was second hand, fortunately!)


----------



## NickM (13 Jan 2009)

spandex said:


> And BTW Nice bike


Er, _*trike*_


----------



## dataretriever (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks all, phoned Kevin today but still no due date..... Auntie Helen, I've only just managed to get the current wife on a normal bike so that expense may be delayed for a while, thankfully.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2009)

dataretriever said:


> ...the current wife


 How many are you planning on having????


----------



## dataretriever (13 Jan 2009)

one, I just use it to keep her in check....


----------



## Riding in Circles (13 Jan 2009)

dataretriever said:


> one, I just use it to keep her in check....



Very wise, treat em mean, keep em keen.


----------



## dataretriever (13 Jan 2009)

It's the only way!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Jan 2009)

..to get dog food in the stew and more...


----------



## dataretriever (13 Jan 2009)

I've had worse!


----------



## IanS (5 Apr 2009)

I've just the one Recumbent, a Challenge Seiran.

I used to have a TW Bents / Actionbent Jet Stream 3, but my experience on that taught me that 
(a) Small wheels and potholes don't mix 
and ( Suspension would be a really handy thing to have. 
Hence the Seiran.


----------



## Andy in Sig (6 Apr 2009)

Welcome, is it good recumbenting country up in NE Scotland?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (6 Apr 2009)

trice explorer in Leicester


----------



## IanS (7 Apr 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> Welcome, is it good recumbenting country up in NE Scotland?


Not bad. It's fairly flat to the North of Aberdeen, up toward Fraserburgh (but if you feel the need for exercise, there are plenty of hills out to the West of the City!).


----------



## bicyclos (10 Apr 2009)

Yep im converted

Bicyclos Steely, built my own and works a treat. The first of many...........


----------



## somersetflyer (11 Apr 2009)

Very few down here in somerset, I have a Grasshopper and an Ice Q


----------



## thewrinklyninja (14 Apr 2009)

Bacchetta Giro 20 in Shipley, West Yorks.


----------



## TimP (17 Apr 2009)

Windheetah #201 and a Street Machine GT.

Though the windcheetah seems to get used only very rarely.


----------



## bicyclos (20 Apr 2009)

Home made Bicyclos Steely SWB MK1........MK2 on the drawing board

I am hooked


----------



## ed_o_brain (22 Apr 2009)

Hopefully an occasional Brox recumbent rider joining the fold.


----------



## Trikebeard (9 May 2009)

Trice Q used as a daily commuter, any other recumbent riders around Cambridgeshire?


----------



## bigtrike (11 May 2009)

M5 low racer ( audax, commuting and fun usage)
ICE XLNT for days when its to windy or frozen for the M5
Greenspeed GTT tandem for when I can find some company
and the Hase Ketwissel used by the young lad.
plus a dawes giro 300 to remind me why I need all the above.


----------



## arallsopp (11 May 2009)

bigtrike said:


> M5 low racer ( audax, commuting and fun usage)
> ICE XLNT for days when its to windy or frozen for the M5
> Greenspeed GTT tandem for when I can find some company
> and the Hase Ketwissel used by the young lad.



That's a very nice collection mate. Particularly envious of the tandem. Not because I want one, but because those who own them invariably have larger wallets and/or more compliant companions than me.

A tandem is a badge that says "success."


----------



## robdrake (11 May 2009)

Got a Catrike Trail (CTT095) in white down here in Kent.

Had it a week ... its fantastic !!!!

Bought it from trikesnstuff / wheel.N.V


----------



## bigtrike (12 May 2009)

thanks arallsopp , I aught to confess that all were "pre loved" and I still wince at the cost of the tandem as it cost 1.5x the cost of my car but the real shame is the lack of use that it gets.


----------



## Bill B-J (14 May 2009)

QNT, out of the Dtek stable.
Wymondham. Owned it a week, looking forward to the next ride.
Bout 1+ hour from Cambridge Trikebeard. 
Catch my heels on uneven road. Not a problem. Only size 8.5 feet. Wondering about the cleat position, (spd,) but am used to the mechanics of as it is.


----------



## byegad (16 May 2009)

I find I prefer my cleats well back in the winter, cold weather used to leave my toes numb before I moved. This also helps with heel strike so I leave them set back for the summer.


----------



## Bill B-J (21 May 2009)

Thanks Byegad. I'll give it a go.
Not catching heels so much now that the miles are going by!


----------



## Trikebeard (21 May 2009)

Bill B-J said:


> QNT, out of the Dtek stable.
> Wymondham. Owned it a week, looking forward to the next ride.
> Bout 1+ hour from Cambridge Trikebeard.



Hey Bill if you're ever down Cambridge-ish way give me a shout and we can go for a ride! I'm finding it quite hard to find other Recumbent riders to ride with!


----------



## markg0vbr (25 May 2009)

trice q for me, the delight of a mobile deckchair . don't let the df riders know about the three wheel drifting on down hill bends . my lad followed me home yesterday, apparently mid forty year olds are not aloud to whoop, smile like a idiot and "SHOW SENSIBLE TEENAGERS UP!".


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2009)

I have my wheels and the new teflon bearings on the Catrike Expedition. First breaking in run today was fine.......

So I can now rejoin the fold!


----------



## 45cotterless (28 May 2009)

Ice Qnt 2008 ( all mine!) and a 2003 Ice Explorer( The Yellow Submarine) with hub gears for the boss. I'm not allowed near The Yellow Submarine!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (29 May 2009)

I have an explorer as well mine is Frame No 969 it is yellow as well. Tell your boss that she made a good choice. I saw the video of you trying out the yellow submarine i am assuming it was with permission


----------



## marc-triker (1 Jun 2009)

the yellow submarine is far to good for you nick but it needs better pedals m8...

My Trice Classic does me proud when ever i take her out although she now lives in the shed and not in the house :-(

p.s. I'm also in the Yellow Submarines testing vid


----------



## Bigtwin (2 Jun 2009)

Hi everyone, 'nother benter here.

Have a PDQ with a suspension fork on for general duties and comfort, and an M5 shockproof in shiny green, complete with single-sided carbon front fork, which is nice, if a bit "committed".

I'd like to get around to converting the PDQ to an underseat, but seems to be a bit down on my list of priorities currently...

Keep on bending...


----------



## 50-50 (2 Jun 2009)

*50-50*

I'v got my red fifty-fifty whith understeering from Flevobike :-)


----------



## Ivo.M (13 Jun 2009)

Hi.

I have just signed up, this is my first entry. Greetings from the Continent (Germany).

Currently I am riding a Zaunpfahl (Fence Post), an SWB that I built in 1994. A true unsuspended boneshaker. I could ride over a cigarette stub and tell you the brand. Stiffer than Viagra.

http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/id/4250753

She- who- must- be- obeyed encountered some serious issues with a Taiwanese USS and abhors single track recumbents since this experience. 
Luckily we struck a bargain on a used Anthrotech trike. Nobody wanted it- despite the Rohloff- because it has that old- fashioned rubber block suspension. From time to time I take it for a spin myself. 
Blessed be the man who invented quick releases.


----------



## Andy in Sig (15 Jun 2009)

Whereabouts in Germany are you? I think your presence brings the total of cc-ers resident in the fatherland to three.


----------



## Alf (25 Jun 2009)

HP Velotecknik Grasshoppper. Very comfortable but at 13kg it is a bit heavy. I am hoping to get a Seiran SL before long. Anyone got any thoughts on the Seiran SL?

Alf


----------



## squeaker (26 Jun 2009)

*Seiran seat height*



Alf said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on the Seiran SL?


Can your feet reach the ground when at a standstill?


----------



## Alf (26 Jun 2009)

squeaker said:


> Can your feet reach the ground when at a standstill?


Yes, I have had a trial sit on one and it seemed quite an easy comfortable perch. I am a bit over 6 feet tall so that probably helps with reaching the ground, but it never occurred to me that it was a potential problem.

Alf


----------



## Alf (26 Jun 2009)

Alf said:


> Yes, I have had a trial sit on one and it seemed quite an easy comfortable perch. I am a bit over 6 feet tall so that probably helps with reaching the ground, but it never occurred to me that it was a potential problem.
> 
> Alf


Sorry, I meant to add that the problem with the Seiran at the moment is the price of the Euro! I keep looking at the exchange rate but it doesn't improve a lot.

Alf


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Jun 2009)

Alf said:


> Yes, I have had a trial sit on one and it seemed quite an easy comfortable perch. I am a bit over 6 feet tall so that probably helps with reaching the ground, but it never occurred to me that it was a potential problem.
> 
> Alf



This is the most important part of choosing a recumbent (IMHO) as if you cannot place both feet on the ground yoyu cannot stop safely at lights etc. Recumbent designs have a fixed seat height and this cannot be altered. 

This is the reason why so many have 406 front wheels!


----------



## byegad (29 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> This is the most important part of choosing a recumbent (IMHO) as if you cannot place both feet on the ground yoyu cannot stop safely at lights etc. Recumbent designs have a fixed seat height and this cannot be altered.
> 
> This is the reason why so many have 406 front wheels!



Not all are fixed.

My Azub had variable seat height the range was small only about 4 inches in height and for and aft but that and the almost infinite angle adustment made it a good trike for me with my short legs. Not sure what my X seam is but I buy M%S trousers with the 29" leg and get them shortened to fit!


----------



## Alf (30 Jun 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> This is the most important part of choosing a recumbent (IMHO) as if you cannot place both feet on the ground yoyu cannot stop safely at lights etc. Recumbent designs have a fixed seat height and this cannot be altered.
> 
> This is the reason why so many have 406 front wheels!


That's a good point and not one that I would have thought about. I did wonder why Challenge went to the trouble of producing a Seiran with 24" wheels when they already had one with 26". I suppose the reason was the fact that a sizeable chunk of the market would not be able to ride the 26" version. They should probably do more to draw attention to the problem for shorter riders rather than just quoting a seat height.

Alf


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jun 2009)

I have always hated "the X-Seam" as an expression.

It has a boys shower room sound... I have a large X-Seam (nudge nudge, wink, wink, know what I mean, Squire)


----------



## byegad (1 Jul 2009)

X seam! X seam!

Doesn't sound dirty to me!


----------



## squeaker (1 Jul 2009)

byegad said:


> X seam! X seam!
> 
> Doesn't sound dirty to me!


Whereas XXXX seam


----------



## byegad (7 Jul 2009)

squeaker said:


> Whereas XXXX seam




Aussie lager?? Seams like I good idea, mine's a cool one!


----------



## yanto2009 (29 Jul 2009)

Just stumpled on this site - better late than never!

1. Greenspeed GLS
2. Quest #226
3. And Windcheetah Super Sport #767 (for sale to help pay for number 2)


----------



## NickM (30 Jul 2009)

Yo, Yanto!!

It's a GLS? I thought it was a GL*R* 




note: do not visit link if easily offended, like


----------



## yanto2009 (30 Jul 2009)

Er, now i've got wheel discs on it's a GLS, when i get a rear fairing on it will be a GTX, and if i get some steroids it will be GTX - sport injection !!!! Not funny about the Yanto bit


----------



## NickM (31 Jul 2009)

yanto2009 said:


> ...Not funny about the Yanto bit


Sorry... I think it is one of the funniest things on the Internet, but your mileage obviously varies


----------



## yanto2009 (31 Jul 2009)

If i could get my soundcard/speakers to work, i might agree


----------



## geepeetee (10 Aug 2009)

*homebuilt recumbent*

Hi

I have a homebuilt that i have been using regularly for a couple of years now and just finished one for my daughter.

See www.recumbent.50megs.com (desperately needs updating - ongoing)

Gary


----------



## Subflux (13 Aug 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?



HPV StreetMachine Gt


----------



## arallsopp (13 Aug 2009)

Subflux said:


> HPV StreetMachine Gt


HPV StreetMachine GTe. 

...And a Challenge Furai USS SL-II for the fast stuff.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Aug 2009)

arallsopp said:


> HPV StreetMachine GTe.
> 
> ...And a Challenge Furai USS SL-II for the fast stuff.


Where have you been? We're still awaiting the LEL write-up!


----------



## arallsopp (13 Aug 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Where have you been? We're still awaiting the LEL write-up!



Sorry my love. LEL generated push back commitments to work and home. 5 days and 2 overnights in the office, then a week camping with family in rural france, sans velo.
Sans internet too, mostly, except today, when I'm having to work a bit too... 

It will come.


----------



## Campfire (26 Aug 2009)

Greenspeed Anura delta trike. Previously ICE T wide track. Loved the ICE but had a yen for a delta. Was going to get a Kettwiesel but discovered the Anura with narrow track. It's not so stable, comfortable, nor fast as the ICE but for the use I give it it's fine.

Would love a Kett & a Bike E, but think the other half would have heart attack at the thought of so many wheels to repair punctures for me!!


----------



## longman (27 Aug 2009)

i have two and one on order.
challenge" taifun"
mike burrows" ratracer" 
and a velokaft nocom on order


----------



## Sun Superlight (27 Aug 2009)

I've got a half built (Raleigh 20 front end/steam pipe rear end) recumbent with a Rholoff hub in a 26" back wheel. It's heavy as hell already, so it should be very quick downhill at least.


----------



## Chekmx (30 Aug 2009)

Kmx cobra with an electric assist


----------



## ACW (31 Aug 2009)

Nasca Fuego in melon yellow, Kilmaurs, Ayrshire. Brilliant


----------



## arallsopp (31 Aug 2009)

Sun Superlight said:


> I've got a half built (Raleigh 20 front end/steam pipe rear end) recumbent with a Rholoff hub in a 26" back wheel. It's heavy as hell already, so it should be very quick downhill at least.



OOh. Nice. Like the sound of that. Got any pics?


----------



## arallsopp (31 Aug 2009)

ACW said:


> Nasca Fuego in melon yellow, Kilmaurs, Ayrshire. Brilliant



From David at Laidback?


----------



## Sun Superlight (2 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> OOh. Nice. Like the sound of that. Got any pics?



No pic's as yet but I'll try to get some posted soon.
(The Rholoff rear wheel is only borrowed from my Thorn Raven) the idea being to see if the recumbent experience is for me by building a quick experimental job first. If it turns out to be as exciting as it looks, then I would probably spend some money and build a serious one. 
I attended my first HPV event at Preston Sports Arena as a spectator a few weeks ago and came away amazed and inspired at some of the imaginative and spectacular laid back machines.
The one's that really appealed were the low streamlined pure racers that would probably be totally impractical on the road. 
PS. Mrs Superlight thinks I'm quite mad and absolutely refuses to sit in it for me so that I can check out how good it's looking.  (mind you, she thinks nothing of spending £150 on a new handbag and then walking around with it empty because she's now skint)


----------



## ACW (3 Sep 2009)

quote
From David at Laidback?


yes, nice guy

Andy


----------



## BentMikey (28 Sep 2009)

longman said:


> and a velokaft nocom on order



I *hate* you!! Well, not really, but I am rather jealous!


----------



## arallsopp (28 Sep 2009)

Ah... Mikey. Relax. Its ok. From what I've read, the no-comm is the absolute opposite of its name. Compromises on safety, stability, low speed handling, utility, durability, price point, comfort, all just to make it 'faster'. Its not a touch on...

Gah! I can't do it. I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## swscotland bentrider (21 Oct 2009)

A quick update.
Earlier this year I traded the two Nazca's for a pair of Bacchetta's - a Giro 20 and a Corsa SS. Found that I preferred the higher position and the steering. Not content with that I've added an ICE Q26 which is rapidly becoming my favourite. I'm now down to one DF tourer. The dark side has claimed me (and my wallet!) Love the Giro - stable, practical and comfortable. The Corsa is light and quick but I'm still trying to dial in a perfect position. The Q26 is huge fun and more practical than I expected. Potentially an excellent tourer. I've got plans for it next year. The only downside is portability it fills my car and trains are a no no.


----------



## itself (3 Nov 2009)

*Aero 24 here!*

I just joined the forum, I'm from the States, Arizona more specifically. I've been riding my Aero 24 for three years and it is an AMAZING ride... but, I am alas dying to have a Fujin! The dutch make such beautiful bikes! The Raptobike is quite the rage over here, though with shipping and exchange, I don't think the dollars work out as well as many think.

Lisa


----------



## Alf (3 Nov 2009)

Welcome, Lisa! I take it you mean the Bacchetta Aero. I have never ridden one but it looks a great bike and nice and light too. Does the '24' refer to the wheel size? If so, does that limit your choice of tyres? Interesting to hear the Raptobike has caught on across the pond - seems to be popular here too. 

Alf


----------



## itself (5 Nov 2009)

Yes, the Bachetta Aero 24 is a titanium highracer with 24 inch wheels, the advantage being that at stops, I am flat footed in the reclined position. It is a fast and very comfortable bike.

And yes, across the pond indeed, the Raptobike is catching on like wildfire here in the States. It's advertised at 1000 Euros, but by the time you spec it out the way you want it, it's far more. Most here are just having the frame shipped here and then build it up at their local bike shop. It's a heavy beast, much like the Optima Baron, at around 29lbs. I'm not sure what the rage is about the Raptobike as it seems very similar to the Baron.

Ahh, but a Fujin. The Dutch have outdone themselves there. Sleek, fast, and I crave for a small Mango orange one. It would look so good on me!

Lisa


----------



## dmb101 (6 Nov 2009)

Hi All

I have a catrike 700, an ICE trike and Bachetta Grio 20


----------



## itself (6 Nov 2009)

dmb101,

Nice combination of bikes/trikes you own. You have great taste, and Catrike just won manufacturer of the year here in the States!

Lisa


----------



## squeaker (7 Nov 2009)

*Baron / Raptobike*



itself said:


> I'm not sure what the rage is about the Raptobike as it seems very similar to the Baron.


Ever ridden a Baron? The Raptobike is said to have similar handling qualities ('pussycat' was my opinion after a few hours on a Baron) but at a significantly lower cost. It also looks more elegant (to me) with the FWD, but time will tell, as always!


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

swscotland bentrider said:


> A quick update.
> Earlier this year I traded the two Nazca's for a pair of Bacchetta's - a Giro 20 and a Corsa SS. Found that I preferred the higher position and the steering. Not content with that I've added an ICE Q26 which is rapidly becoming my favourite. I'm now down to one DF tourer. The dark side has claimed me (and my wallet!) Love the Giro - stable, practical and comfortable. The Corsa is light and quick but I'm still trying to dial in a perfect position. The Q26 is huge fun and more practical than I expected. Potentially an excellent tourer. I've got plans for it next year. The only downside is portability it fills my car and trains are a no no.


I have a Trice Q and have done a lot of travel on trains without any major problems. Not only this, I have an arm disability which means I can't lift much weight with my left arm, and I am still able to get the Trice on and off trains. I've done a couple of tours in Germany on it and it was brill.


----------



## swscotland bentrider (7 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement Auntie Helen. I haven't tried it but have been put off by the official line. I think the best thing is to try it. 

Thanks


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Nov 2009)

Well I can't speak for your local rail company but I've been fine round here, have never been stopped getting a train. I took eight trains in one day in Germany, each train was different, but all were fine. It's just worth taking off/folding down the rear-view mirrors before manhandling the trike as they get whacked and are never the same again afterwards.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2009)

Just do what I do... "Its not a bike. Its a class one mobility vehicle."

works best if your steed (like mine) looks a little 'special', but you do lose points if you dress it for halloween.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Nov 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Just do what I do... "Its not a bike. Its a class one mobility vehicle."
> 
> works best if your steed (like mine) looks a little 'special', but you do lose points if you dress it for halloween.


 ... and ride it in a gorilla suit ??


----------



## arallsopp (7 Nov 2009)

No rule about gorillas on bikes on trains in these parts 

Might have to get my railcard photo updated though.


----------



## Jonno (13 Nov 2009)

*Recumbent hello*



Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?



Hi Andy

I've got a recumbent trike, and like going out on short and longer tours, the more laughs the better!
I live in Windsor

Where are you?


----------



## Jonno (17 Nov 2009)

*And I've got a trike.*



Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?



And I've got a trike and like going on tour if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jonno (17 Nov 2009)

*an ICE tike!*



dmb101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a catrike 700, an ICE trike and Bachetta Grio 20



I also have an ICE tike!

I live in Windsor.

Where are you?


----------



## Jobro (23 Nov 2009)

*Jobro in SE Cornwall*

ICE Trice T narrow track, 152mm cranks, Q ring as the small chainring.


----------



## rlt (29 Nov 2009)

Scorpion fs


----------



## arallsopp (29 Nov 2009)

rlt said:


> Scorpion fs


Ooh. You b'gger. I soooo want one of those. Absolutely no justification for it, but... Oooooh. So shiny!!!


----------



## GuyY (14 Dec 2009)

*Haluzak....but now 'awol'*

Haluzak "Horizon" (dark blue, USS/SWB). Had it for about 10 years...untill Friday (11th Dec.) when some B*&^%$d nicked it from work (South Oxfordshire). Any recommendations for a replacement ?


----------



## arallsopp (14 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that GuyY. Is it insured? Recommendations will vary based on the size of the payout, and how much you want to add to the pot. 

I think Bill Haluzak pulled out of the market in Easter 2007, so it'll likely be a switch of brands.


----------



## GuyY (15 Dec 2009)

I was looking at about a £2000 limit. I saw a Bachetta (not sure about the model) over the summer that looked fun. It had above seat stearing (abs) so I can't decide whether to return to USS design or leap into the world of ABS. Looks like London Recumbents and Future cycles have bikes I can try to get a feel for some of the newer designs out and about.....however, if money were not an option some of the Italian made Slyway Project recumbents would be very high on my list....ho hum!


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

(also Bikefix.co.uk have a few you can try out).


----------



## BentMikey (16 Dec 2009)

arallsopp said:


> (also Bikefix.co.uk have a few you can try out).



I will never ever go to bikefix ever again. I feel shafted over my Fujin purchase.


----------



## arallsopp (16 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I will never ever go to bikefix ever again. I feel shafted over my Fujin purchase.



Sh1t! What happened? They've always been pretty good with me.


----------



## BentMikey (16 Dec 2009)

I thought I was buying a new 2008 Fujin in good condition that had only done demo rides in the shop, turned out I got a well used 2006 one with two stuffed wheels, and a chain that didn't last, and a mis-adjusted derailleur in the first few miles that left me with graunched spokes on the rear wheel (I suspect they were already damaged when I got the bike, but can't remember). I've not bothered with the front wheel after trying to get the rear wheel hub sorted under warranty and not getting adequate service. The rear wheel has a stuffed hub - bearings shot, spokes, freewheel chewed up, cassette chewed up and slipping around the freewheel. When I went into the shop the first time with that wheel I got asked "So you want me to fix that for free?" "WTF do you expect with a new bike?" were my thoughts in reaction to that. I feel so sick about it all, I can't even talk to him anymore.

If you google up some of the workshop service stories/nightmare accounts on the 'net, I suspect you'd also be pretty horrified.

The most annoying thing is that the year or two before I got such excellent service from David at laid back ligfiets I made up my mind to go to him for the next bike purchase, but got suckered in by what seemed like a decent credit crunch discount on the Fujin. Turns out that was probably full whack for the bike, given the hidden problems I didn't see at the time.


----------



## fergal penge (12 Jan 2010)

*stay at home trike*

Hello, i just had a t w bents "trident" for christmas an i can't wait to take it on road.
But just typical, bloody snow and ice so my lovely new machine has sat in my front room since dec25th.I've never ridden one before although i'm now an expert "sitter" on it also it's nice to relax on with a hot cuppa while i'm watching telly!!
fergal penge.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2010)

fergal penge said:


> Hello, i just had a t w bents "trident" for christmas an i can't wait to take it on road.
> But just typical, bloody snow and ice so my lovely new machine has sat in my front room since dec25th.I've never ridden one before although i'm now an expert "sitter" on it a*lso it's nice to relax on with a hot cuppa while i'm watching telly!!*
> fergal penge.




That made me laugh out loud!! Congrats on the new biketrike.


----------



## fergal penge (26 Jan 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Street Machine GT
> Challenge Hurricane
> Linear LWB
> Catrike Expedition



i've got a T W BENTS TRIDENT.


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Jan 2010)

i sit on my trike when we go to cafés that have outside tables as it is the only chair that i can sit in without back pain + on the two or three days it is nice in the Summer i use it as a lawn / deckchair, very easy to reposition as the Sun moves around or to move in and out of shade. the only one i cant get around is asda will not let me take it around the superstore shopping


----------



## fergal penge (27 Jan 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> i sit on my trike when we go to cafés that have outside tables as it is the only chair that i can sit in without back pain + on the two or three days it is nice in the Summer i use it as a lawn / deckchair, very easy to reposition as the Sun moves around or to move in and out of shade. the only one i cant get around is asda will not let me take it around the superstore shopping



I know an they comfy, makes you look like a "lazy" cyclist. can't wait for summer? to put my machine into deckchair mode.


----------



## arno (18 Feb 2010)

*Arno in East London*

HP Speedmachine
Performer alu highracer.


----------



## cooldot (18 Feb 2010)

Nazca Fuego


----------



## Tibnor (20 Feb 2010)

Hi all.

Hope you don't mind a foreigner to pop in.

Been looking in to your nice forum and the reason is that we don't have that many recumbent in Sweden. 
I have seen many good tips of tires, chains and other stuff that will becomb handy in the future. 
I have ordered a Trice Sprint 2 weeks ago and are waiting for the next 4 weeks for it. Can't wait for the spring to come. 
We have 1/2 meter of snow here at the moment and today is the first day with a temperature above 0 since before Christmas.


----------



## BenM (21 Feb 2010)

Another trip to the dark side complete... Optima Orca, apple green; collected 20/2/2010. 'Bent grin still not faded however someone has broken the weather


----------



## sunnyjim (21 Feb 2010)

Tibnor said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope you don't mind a foreigner to pop in.
> 
> ...




We're all foreigners wrt each other . 1 ft 7 & 11/16 ins snow and 32 deg farenheight - and you must be about 30km south of here (Edinburgh), if my geography is correct. My QNT was good fun on hardpack snow and ice here last month. I've been using Conti City contacts in summer, changing to Marathons in winter, but still need to get off and push up icy hills. I was considering carrying a little bag of grit to sprinkle in front of the back wheel.


----------



## scotbiker (23 Feb 2010)

I have a rather smashing Volae Expedition Pro high racer in grey. That is all.


----------



## arallsopp (23 Feb 2010)

scotbiker said:


> I have a rather smashing Volae Expedition Pro high racer in grey. That is all.



That is enough. Thank you. Nice bent.


----------



## scotbiker (24 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> That is enough. Thank you. Nice bent.



Your Furai ain't bad either  Congrats on the LEL thingy too, amazing accomplishment


----------



## arallsopp (24 Feb 2010)

scotbiker said:


> Your Furai ain't bad either  Congrats on the LEL thingy too, amazing accomplishment



Thanks mate. Looking forward to some pleasant weather and taking the Furai out again. After LEL, it deserves a treat. My other bent, being German and somewhat heavier in construction has been renamed 'Panzerfiets' by a fellow CC'er, and settles all my commuting miles.


----------



## Arch (24 Feb 2010)

sunnyjim said:


> I was considering carrying a little bag of grit to sprinkle in front of the back wheel.



Trains used to have (may well still do) a sandbox with a pipe that allowed a little sand to flush out onto the rails in front of the drive wheels....


----------



## Arch (24 Feb 2010)

Oh, Catrike Dash. It's very orange.


----------



## scotbiker (26 Feb 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Thanks mate. Looking forward to some pleasant weather and taking the Furai out again. After LEL, it deserves a treat. My other bent, being German and somewhat heavier in construction has been renamed 'Panzerfiets' by a fellow CC'er, and settles all my commuting miles.



'Panzerfiets'


----------



## scotbiker (26 Feb 2010)

Arch said:


> Trains used to have (may well still do) a sandbox with a pipe that allowed a little sand to flush out onto the rails in front of the drive wheels....



I had an idea for a bike flamethrower contraption (lighter and can of hairspray cunningly gaffataped to the forks with a thumbshifter activator) to combat those snowy/icy trips out but I never heard back from Dragons Den...

Their loss <sniff>


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Mar 2010)

My rebuilt Catrike Expedition, with the Rohloff hub:













Extremely staid and conservative nex to Arch's bright orange Catrike


----------



## Moby (4 Mar 2010)

*Hurricane SL*

Hope to be the soon proud owner of a Hurricane SL in stealth (read matte) black, so I can then spend a fortune on lights to be seen - stupid really 

Any hints on setup; lights, luggage, etc would be gratefully received as would UK dealers of same - for example cant seem to locate anyone selling the Radical *Solo Aero*.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2010)

Moby said:


> Hope to be the soon proud owner of a Hurricane SL in stealth (read matte) black, so I can then spend a fortune on lights to be seen - stupid really
> 
> Any hints on setup; lights, luggage, etc would be gratefully received as would UK dealers of same - for example cant seem to locate anyone selling the Radical *Solo Aero*.



Deal with Radical Design directly, I have bought several items from them with brilliant service.


----------



## squeaker (6 Mar 2010)

*Lights*



Cunobelin said:


> Deal with Radical Design directly, I have bought several items from them with brilliant service.


+1: excellent 
Rear light: if rack fitted then use Smart Superflash 0.5W (might need to get creative with 'P'-clips) or B&M (or similar) rack light, otherwise through bolt a suitable Cateye bracket to the upper rear of the seat (or use headrest if fitted) again with Smart 0.5W light.
Front: if Challenge fit a lighting tab next to the bottom bracket on the SL models then bolt something like a 16mm socket to it (M6 bolt + suitable washer) so you can attach a handlebar mounting front light to it (B&M Ixon IQ is nice but expensive, Trelock LS730 is nearly as good: both have sensible, i.e. not circular, beam shapes: get both from Germany on-line eg Roseversand). If no lighting tab then mounting a stem off the front mech post if fitted is one way, but if no front mech post then your on your own! IMHO you need the front light as far forward as possible to avoid 'foot flash'.
PM me if you'd like some bracket ideas.


----------



## Moby (9 Mar 2010)

squeaker said:


> +1: excellent
> Rear light: if rack fitted then use Smart Superflash 0.5W (might need to get creative with 'P'-clips) or B&M (or similar) rack light, otherwise through bolt a suitable Cateye bracket to the upper rear of the seat (or use headrest if fitted) again with Smart 0.5W light.
> Front: if Challenge fit a lighting tab next to the bottom bracket on the SL models then bolt something like a 16mm socket to it (M6 bolt + suitable washer) so you can attach a handlebar mounting front light to it (B&M Ixon IQ is nice but expensive, Trelock LS730 is nearly as good: both have sensible, i.e. not circular, beam shapes: get both from Germany on-line eg Roseversand). If no lighting tab then mounting a stem off the front mech post if fitted is one way, but if no front mech post then your on your own! IMHO you need the front light as far forward as possible to avoid 'foot flash'.
> PM me if you'd like some bracket ideas.



Thanks for the offer. Once I take delivery of the bike I'll post some photos if I struggle


----------



## arallsopp (9 Mar 2010)

Moby said:


> Any hints on setup; lights, luggage, etc would be gratefully received.



I have my cyo held onto the derailleur mast with a stem mount from an old cateye rear reflector. The cable is fed down to a dynohub, through (quelle surprise) zipties 

That puts it far enough forwards to be visible, and gives me space to mount a camera underneath.


----------



## JohnQNT20 (12 Mar 2010)

Hi, just registered although I've been lurking on and off for a long time.

Since last September I've been riding a trice QNT and an elderly bikeE - both purchased second hand although the trike was mint.

Last week I collected a couple of scrapped bikes off freecycle/freegle locally with a view to cutting 'em up and building a 2 wheeler recumbent with 26" wheels - suited to riding cycle tracks which I can't access on the trike and for which the front wheel on the bikeE is a bit small - careful on the cattle grids now !!! 

Just finished reading Mike Burrows book on "Bicycle Design" which I found on the shelf in my local library (Chichester). Would recommend this to anyone thinking of building - especially the chapter on handling, front wheel trail etc.

I see there are people in Portsmouth and Gosport - anyone else in the Havant, Chichester, Bognor area on a recumbent? 

I'm thinking of doing the Isle of Wight 100k in early May. Anyone else going?
Cheers, John.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2010)

There are a Group of recumbent tricyclists who do the Randonnee. Last year I was on an upwrong due to a techical problem, but a peleton of 4 or 5 trikes made the trip.

As far as locals - I know of myself in Gosport and someone in Portsmouth on trikes. I also run a Street Machine and Hurricane and the other chap a Bacchetta


----------



## PalmerSperry (27 Mar 2010)

Just the one recumbent, a sadly under-utilised Bacchetta Giro 26. Dismantled it to take it to Austria and then had major hassles (particularly with the rear derailleur cable) during the reassembly process, which left me peeved and resulted in the purchase of an upright[1].

Current plans for the Giro involve either bringing it back into the sunlight late next year to "retrain my legs" in preperation for SR series in 2012 & 2013, along with the OberÖsterreich 1000 and LEL 1400. OTOH, I wouldn't mind an upgrade to a Corsa 24[2] but I'm not sure if the budget will run to it.

[1] Which would've been a Thorn Audax Mk3 except I spent so long thinking about it that by the time I'd made my mind up, they'd put the price up beyond what I was willing to pay.
[2] I think the lower seat height could be an advantage towards the end of long audax events, maybe the smaller wheels would make it a little snappier. Also, if I where to get a Corsa24 then I could re-use my existing SON off of the upright which would mean I was really saving money? Right?


----------



## currystomper (11 Apr 2010)

Hi
I have one of those funny "cruzbike" recumbent conversions - still learning to ride it !!
I've have lots of fun building it over the winter!!
<----
Currystomp!!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Apr 2010)

Was that from Ian at Wheel N.V.


----------



## tongskie01 (11 Apr 2010)

I have a raptobike which i got through cycle sheme. got it last january. have done more than 500 miles.....lots of fun.....


----------



## currystomper (11 Apr 2010)

Tongskie

The Raptobike and the cruz are from the same family - did you have fun learning to ride it !!


----------



## tongskie01 (13 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> Tongskie
> 
> The Raptobike and the cruz are from the same family - did you have fun learning to ride it !!




Found it to be too reclined  so i added a 3 inches thick foam to the seat make it a lil bit more upright. then lots of fun after that. had a few falls when i fitted my clipless pedals.


----------



## currystomper (13 Apr 2010)

Yes - the learning curve on the cruz is err a bit steep too start with!! Getting on OK now after ~15 hours on the bike!!


----------



## tongskie01 (14 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> Yes - the learning curve on the cruz is err a bit steep too start with!! Getting on OK now after ~15 hours on the bike!!



raptobike and cruz bike have different learning curve as mine got a stationary bottom bracket. not much effect on steering. ive read on some forums about cruz owners that they have to counter steer while pedalling. what i mean is you stop the bottom bracket from moving to the left while you push on the right pedal. so you push the handlebar with the left hand while pedaling with your right. i might be wrong....


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Apr 2010)

"Pedal Steer" is a known phenomenon on recumbents as a whole and there are lots of ideas such as the length of boom, distance between front wheel and chain ring etc.


Just Google


----------



## squeaker (15 Apr 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> "Pedal Steer" is a known phenomenon on recumbents as a whole and there are lots of ideas such as the length of boom, distance between front wheel and chain ring etc.
> Just Google


IMO the result of unbalanced leg movement creating yaw and roll moments What you need is a counter-rotating pair of legs - wonder if the MicWic suffers from pedal steer? (Looks like the yaw moments cancel, but the roll moment is doubled....)


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Apr 2010)

squeaker said:


> IMO the result of unbalanced leg movement creating yaw and roll moments What you need is a counter-rotating pair of legs - wonder if the MicWic suffers from pedal steer? (Looks like the yaw moments cancel, but the roll moment is doubled....)



IIRC MicWic used to be the UK importer for Linear for a while, and made a tubular frame Linear clone commuting LWB


----------



## currystomper (15 Apr 2010)

tongskie01 said:


> raptobike and cruz bike have different learning curve as mine got a stationary bottom bracket. not much effect on steering. ive read on some forums about cruz owners that they have to counter steer while pedalling. what i mean is you stop the bottom bracket from moving to the left while you push on the right pedal. so you push the handlebar with the left hand while pedaling with your right. i might be wrong....



Yes the cruzbike have the pedals connected to the steering which does make learning to ride them err interesting.

Sorry I was confusing your rapto with a Flexo (it was the italian ending to the name that caused the confusion!!) Anyway sounds like you are enjoying the bike. Don't get chain bite like the guy in the cyclovision magazine!! It looked sore!!

CS


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Apr 2010)

Most pedal steer is caused by movement in the upper body while pedaling, it mostly disappears as your cadence smooths out and you learn to pedal with just your legs.


----------



## tongskie01 (16 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> Yes the cruzbike have the pedals connected to the steering which does make learning to ride them err interesting.
> 
> Sorry I was confusing your rapto with a Flexo (it was the italian ending to the name that caused the confusion!!) Anyway sounds like you are enjoying the bike. Don't get chain bite like the guy in the cyclovision magazine!! It looked sore!!
> 
> CS



i did have some bites. occasionally. i got protector now....diy


----------



## Arch (30 Apr 2010)

currystomper said:


> Yes the cruzbike have the pedals connected to the steering which does make learning to ride them err interesting.
> 
> Sorry I was confusing your rapto with a Flexo (it was the italian ending to the name that caused the confusion!!) Anyway sounds like you are enjoying the bike. Don't get chain bite like the guy in the cyclovision magazine!! It looked sore!!
> 
> CS



<ahem>

Velo Vision...

He's fine now anyway! And they've sorted the design to prevent any further bites....


----------



## barry c (1 May 2010)

*barry c*



Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Mine is a home built trike, made last year 09


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 May 2010)

barry c said:


> Mine is a home built trike, made last year 09



Shorne? I rode past there the other day.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2010)

Lack of recumbents on the IoW Randonnee today!


----------



## Moby (11 May 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Lack of recumbents on the IoW Randonnee today!



Next year, I promise.......


----------



## BenM (29 Jun 2010)

it seems a lifeltime since February - but here is my Optima Orca in unbroken weather


----------



## mcd (30 Jun 2010)

Nice looking bike - what's the orange tape along the bottom of the rack?

Just noticed that your location is Weymouth - I pass through there every so-often - usually on the way back to Jersey. It would be good to meet up for a ride at some point.


----------



## BenM (30 Jun 2010)

>>what's the orange tape along the bottom of the rack?
That, my friend, is red electroluminescent wire.... as is the pinkish stuff around the front of the beam (glows white when on) and the green stuff on the green part of the beam.

I will probably be rearranging the white and green because they make the machine look like something from a circus (actually a plus from a conspicuity point of view), however the red is very effective.

A ride is definitely an option... let me know when you are around and we can visit a country pub or something


----------



## mcd (30 Jun 2010)

Electroluminescent wire - sounds cool - what's the power source?

A trip to a pub in the Weymouth area sounds great! I'll let you know what my plans are and we can work out a date.


----------



## BenM (1 Jul 2010)

> Electroluminescent wire - sounds cool - what's the power source?


A little inverter box containing 3 AA batteries - it whistles at about 2.5kHz but I can't hear that above the road noise. The wiring loom is long enough to allow the inverter to remain in whichever bag I am using - lucky really because it isn't at all waterproof!

B.


----------



## gadgetmind (8 Jul 2010)

I have had a yellow HPVeloTechnik Spirit for a few years but have just got a HPVeloTechnik Grasshopper fx. Since I got the 'hopper, I haven't ridden the Spirit even once, so I guess it ought to head towards ebay!
Ian


----------



## arallsopp (10 Jul 2010)

Reporting in with news of a new 'bentrider on the way. Long time family friend and colleague has decided the time is nigh and ordered a Raptobike lowracer. Suspect she'll be along shortly. Yes folks. A lady. 


Oh, PS. It was Aperitif that convinced her. Clearly doing some vicarious living through others


----------



## plantfit (10 Jul 2010)

Trice Q26 is my riding companion, luverly

Roger


----------



## PalmerSperry (13 Jul 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Reporting in with news of a new 'bentrider on the way. Long time family friend and colleague has decided the time is nigh and ordered a Raptobike lowracer. Suspect she'll be along shortly. Yes folks. A lady.



Female recumbent riders??? Well, to quote Plunkett (from _Plunkett & Macleane_) "it has been been known"! 

As for Raptobike, despite my earlier thoughts about a Corsa 24 I'm coming round to the conclusion that the Raptobike Midracer might well be the better bet. Now if I can just find a new job ...


----------



## sunnyjim (14 Jul 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> Female recumbent riders??? Well, to quote Plunkett (from _Plunkett & Macleane_) "it has been been known"!
> 
> Women, oh yes, loads of them, but we're going to get a _Lady  _I suppose we'll have to behave like gentlemen.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jul 2010)

sunnyjim said:


> We're going to get a _Lady  _I suppose we'll have to behave like gentlemen.



Yes you will. She's a descendant of William Powell Frith, entirely charming, and only a few degrees off the accepted latitudes of 'normality'. Play nicely at the back, please.


----------



## MartinG (23 Jul 2010)

Finally collected my Fuego from Edinburgh yesterday 

Ye Gods, it seems loooong! (Large frame to hold my large frame.) Tomorrow I start learning to ride it  Wish me luck!


----------



## markg0vbr (23 Jul 2010)

i have ventured back in to the realm of them wobbly two wheelers (bacchetta 26" 26" giro) talk about going from one extreme to the other  . 
good fun a bit sedate compared with the antics of the trike, i don't get the sensation of speed although i am going a bit faster  
i get a lot moor shrieks of laughter from the fat tattooed netto mums (sound like they are laying a square egg) you know the type think of the mums handing chips and burgers through the school railings to there kids, when Jamie oliver did his school diner thing at the local comp. 
on the trike i am totally gonzo crossed with animal , on the yellow wobbler, a Lycra clad sun bronzed cycling god  other cyclist not worth even a nod of ecnoligment.......




naaaa i still wave (realy fast  ) and shout hiyaaa with a big silly grin  .


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 Jul 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> i have ventured back in to the realm of them wobbly two wheelers (bacchetta 26" 26" giro) talk about going from one extreme to the other  .
> good fun a bit sedate compared with the antics of the trike, i don't get the sensation of speed although i am going a bit faster
> i get a lot moor shrieks of laughter from the fat tattooed netto mums (sound like they are laying a square egg) you know the type think of the mums handing chips and burgers through the school railings to there kids, when Jamie oliver did his school diner thing at the local comp.
> on the trike i am totally gonzo crossed with animal , on the yellow wobbler, a Lycra clad sun bronzed cycling god  other cyclist not worth even a nod of ecnoligment.......
> ...



I always find it amusing that on the trike I am either cool or left alone, now I am riding the Musashi a lot I am suddenly a weirdo to all and sundry also often still cool as an alternative.


----------



## MartinG (24 Jul 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> i have ventured back in to the realm of them wobbly two wheelers



At the moment I'm beyond wobbly - I have discovered that learning to ride a 'bent AND learning to use cleats _at the same time_ is not a very good idea. Made a complete arse of myself on Newcastle's Town Moor this morning! Tomorrow I'll try with flat pedals, and possibly provide the dog-walkers with less entertainment...


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2010)

arallsopp said:


> Yes you will. She's a descendant of William Powell Frith, entirely charming, and only a few degrees off the accepted latitudes of 'normality'. Play nicely at the back, please.



Thing is - are these few degrees adjustable or fixed?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jul 2010)

MartinG said:


> At the moment I'm beyond wobbly - I have discovered that learning to ride a 'bent AND learning to use cleats _at the same time_ is not a very good idea. Made a complete arse of myself on Newcastle's Town Moor this morning! Tomorrow I'll try with flat pedals, and possibly provide the dog-walkers with less entertainment...



.... but you are riding a 'bent - entertainment is what you do .

Besides, I'm sure it made their day - and they will rejoice with you when you get it sorted , then get envious as you cruise past .....


----------



## arallsopp (27 Jul 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Thing is - are these few degrees adjustable or fixed?



Let's just say you would be better waiting for normality to widen its borders, rather than any adjustment on her part. Her raptobike is still on the 'do-list' with Arnold, so she's got loan of a little white one for the interim. Tried it out in the car park today. All looking good.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jul 2010)

...and here it is. 

[media]

This is the loaner machine that we've blagged whilst waiting for delivery. She has maybe 20 mins experience in the saddle at time of filming, but as of now, that's doubled.


----------



## sunnyjim (28 Jul 2010)

Nice going.  They (raptos, not ladies) have a mind of their own when untrained.

What colour is the real one?


----------



## Misty (7 Aug 2010)

Mistral SL (my very first recumbent & still at wibbly wobbly stage!!!)


----------



## MartinG (11 Aug 2010)

I have trimmed 5.1 Kg from the weight of my Fuego in two and a half weeks - all from the engine . I never knew losing weight could be so much fun!


----------



## Scoosh (11 Aug 2010)

5.1 Kg in 2 1/2 weeks .

I want one of those  !

Well done indeed  !

Fuego is a great 'bent too - I've tried one with David G.


Hope you are entertaining the dog-walkers for the right reasons now .



MartinG said:


> I have trimmed 5.1 Kg from the weight of my Fuego in two and a half weeks - all from the engine . I never knew losing weight could be so much fun!


----------



## MartinG (12 Aug 2010)

scoosh said:


> Hope you are entertaining the dog-walkers for the right reasons now .



I'm now going too fast to see the look on their faces!


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Sep 2010)

Yehuda and Joe are looking into Bents now  .


----------



## wingdiver (8 Sep 2010)

Got an Optima Rider Trike but now going back the the DF side due to commute being unsuitable.
Be advertising soon
<sniff>



Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Sep 2010)

guitarpete247 said:


> Yehuda and Joe are looking into Bents now  .



Should we start a new thread...... how many recumbent riders have a a beard and wear sandals?


----------



## henshaw11 (26 Sep 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Should we start a new thread...... how many recumbent riders have a a beard and wear sandals?



*waves*

Well, no sandals  - isn't that the reserve of the beardies on t'other side of the Pond...?

Err..guess I'm newish, a couple of posts, and I've had my Speedmachine a couple of years - hopefully I'll get along to one of the FNRTTC trips at some point - might have made it on friday 'cept I was half expecting a builder to drop round on sat.


----------



## stainboy (10 Oct 2010)

Me too as of today 

I forgot what the seller said it was but apparently what he said sounds like a TW Bent. It's black and shiny (well not if I keep falling off) which is awesome. Just looked at some pics and it looks right to me. It has the steering by the seat rather than up top, I really like that but was definitely gripping it too hard even tho I was told not to.

Not sure when I'm ready for riding to uni yet, I managed straight lines today it was like learning without stabilisers all over again. I need to practise corners and get more confident plus I think I might wait till I have my insurance sorted, last thing I need is it stolen on the first day before I even get the chance.

I think I need to adjust the front just a little as I think the owner was a bit taller than me. The pedels never got too far away but I'd feel more comfy with a bit more knee bend.

Oh and I have a rear view mirror, fun 

I have a beard and own sandles but they're down at my Mums. I'll actually be wearing New Rocks, ha.


----------



## eldridgepaul (9 Nov 2010)

I have the new Windcheetah Sport Compact. It's amazing!!!


----------



## Hilldodger (9 Nov 2010)

We found our old Linear right at the back of our upstairs storage area a few days ago. Dusted it off, pumped up the tyres and took it for a spin. Next to it was a Stein recumbent trike we'd forgotten about


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Nov 2010)

Trice QNT.............Recently sold

Bacchetta Giro 26...........Sat in 2 boxes at Cyclecentric waiting for me to get rid of the flu and organise a courier to bring it to me in Denmark. When it gets here is will not be going anywhere because I am up to my butt in snow.

Steve


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Nov 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> We found our old Linear right at the back of our upstairs storage area a few days ago. Dusted it off, pumped up the tyres and took it for a spin. Next to it was a Stein recumbent trike we'd forgotten about



Creak..... creak.... creak

I had a Linear for a few years.... the aluminium blades of the rear fork used to bend to the chain side.


----------



## neil earley (30 Nov 2010)

just bought a streetmachine should get it next week cant wait


Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


----------



## longman (12 Dec 2010)

hi mikey Ive had the nocom now for over a year and its fab very fast, comfy, stable!! yes the the turning circle is non existent due to the chain run but still one of the fastest bents out there. Ive been riding recumbents of twelve years now and got four of them now having sold my challenge tifun. I now have a velokraft nocom, bacchetta corsa, mike burrows ratracer the low racer not the fwd mid racer,and a catrike adventurer very comfy safe and great fun.


BentMikey said:


> I *hate* you!! Well, not really, but I am rather jealous!


----------



## longman (12 Dec 2010)

Hi, your right if your a beginner but it is by far the best recumbent I have ridden very fast stable comfy light but its a race bike two where used in the race across america (RAAM) so your right re :utility but wrong on all the other points if you ever get the chance to ride one go for it you might even like it!


arallsopp said:


> Ah... Mikey. Relax. Its ok. From what I've read, the no-comm is the absolute opposite of its name. Compromises on safety, stability, low speed handling, utility, durability, price point, comfort, all just to make it 'faster'. Its not a touch on...
> 
> Gah! I can't do it. I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## rydabent (12 Dec 2010)

Rydabent here. I ride a RANS Stratus. I have had this bike my second bent for 2 1/2 years, and have a little over 6000 miles on it. Im a senior rider (72) and plan on riding many more years.


----------



## Yorkie Martin (22 Jan 2011)

Just one here and a two wheeler - a Bentech SWB OSS in a lovely shade of burnt orange. 

Great introduction to recumbent riding.


----------



## ruggtomcat (7 Feb 2011)

+1 as they say round here.

Nazca Fuego


----------



## lee morris (14 Feb 2011)

had a kmx xclass loved it, upgraded to windcheetah for road riding make my 3000 miles easier www.no-limitz.org.uk


----------



## Wilbert (27 Mar 2011)

I have an Optima Orca in Green with a Rohloff Speedhub  I love it.

Not done a lot of miles yet but hopefully this year that will change.


----------



## BenM (27 Mar 2011)

Wilbert said:


> I have an Optima Orca in Green with a Rohloff Speedhub  I love it.
> 
> Not done a lot of miles yet but hopefully this year that will change.



Yippee - another Orca rider  

I was beginning to think I was the only one in the country 

B.


----------



## Wilbert (27 Mar 2011)

BenM said:


> Yippee - another Orca rider
> 
> I was beginning to think I was the only one in the country
> 
> B.





Another rider with taste  

I ordered mine direct from Optima, where did you get yours ?


----------



## BenM (30 Mar 2011)

Wilbert said:


> Another rider with taste
> 
> I ordered mine direct from Optima, where did you get yours ?



I got mine from FutureCycles in Forest Row.

B.


----------



## hatless (2 Apr 2011)

I've got a Kingcycle. I'm still not used to it, and don't feel totally in control when I ride it, but I'm sure it will be fun.


----------



## NickM (12 Apr 2011)

I've got a Kingcycle. You're dead right


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2011)

I nearly had a Kingcycle many years ago..... went up to Valley Cycles at Wellingborough, but it had been sold. In the corner was a new machine on the UK market called a Challenge Hurricane, so I bought that.

Still got it, although it will soon have to go to make space for the Gekko


----------



## hatless (22 Apr 2011)

I've done about 30 miles on the Kingcycle now, and it is indeed great fun. The riding position is wonderful. It's like being in a bath, gliding through the countryside. Then you reach a hill!


----------



## Trevorozzi (26 Apr 2011)

Only 1 ICE Sprint trike.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (27 Apr 2011)

Add me to your count. I am in a recumbent trike.


----------



## PaulM (27 Apr 2011)

Hedgehoguk said:


> Add me to your count. I am in a recumbent trike.



Wow, a Go-one? Please tell us more.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (27 Apr 2011)

Hi Paul

Yes she is a Go-One 3. Although she has 27 speed I plan to upgrade the cranks for more performance as my largest ring is only a 50 and I have eyes on a 57 - which I hope will help me get to new heights in the speed records.

She has been to Portsmouth once but normally I do a ride down around Lee-on-Solent, Hill Head and Gosport on the weekends or off to the new forest.

Cars are very scared of her which suits me fine. She has full lights tail and head lights with and electric demisting fan for the rainy days. So I am never really bothered about the weather as I am always dry. Winter only requires long leggings and a shirt and jumper as you are not inthe wind.

Maybe see you on the road some time - I am looking at trying to get her up to the Friday's Run to the Coast ride on 13 May to Brighton and then will then ride back to Southampton from there provided I can get her to London for the midnight start.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2011)

Hedgehoguk said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Yes she is a Go-One 3. Although she has 27 speed I plan to upgrade the cranks for more performance as my largest ring is only a 50 and I have eyes on a 57 - which I hope will help me get to new heights in the speed records.
> 
> ...



Is that one of Ian's (Wheel NV) trikes.

I bought my Catrike from him and have been really impressed by his service.


----------



## Riding in Circles (28 Apr 2011)

No, not one of mine, that turned into a saga that became more trouble than it was worth, nice velomobile though.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (29 Apr 2011)

No I got her direct from Germany (Koln in fact).

They do need tweeking until you get them all sorted to your requirements, that said I am very happy with mine. As I said I probably have more lights than I need and will soon be adding disc wheels and a larger cranks set up front for more speed.


----------



## PaulM (29 Apr 2011)

Hedgehog,

Excellent. I'm still thinking about a velomobile. The mango seems to provide the most bang for buck, although I'm attracted to the robustness of the Rotovelo.

A group of us do a Friday evening leisure ride along the coast from Locks Heath to Gosport and back once a month. We eat at The Star in Gosport before the return. If that's of interest I can give you the next date. Would love to see your Go-One.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Apr 2011)

Ooh a velomobile! I have major lust for a carbon Quest, it'll take me a few years to save for one though.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (29 Apr 2011)

Hi Paul 

That sounds like a plan. I ride down that way quite often but on my own through Titchfield and Hill Head and onto Gosport so could be fun to get out and about with others.


----------



## Hedgehoguk (29 Apr 2011)

Ho BentMikey

I have it on good authority that one of the European Velo's will be produced in the UK soon if there is enough interest.

That said I also know the price will be lots less than what you are charged in Europe.

But My lips are sealed at this point.


----------



## BentMikey (2 May 2011)

I'm gonna guess and suggest that it's a WAW. I rather like the WAW, it's perhaps the best looking velo out there, IMO. That might even be enough to persuade me away from a carbon Quest, LOL!


----------



## PaulM (2 May 2011)

I'm going to guess that it's the Quest, and hoping that it includes the Strada model too.


----------



## mr incredible (13 May 2011)

ICE trike adventure 2 ,with suspension v comfortable.


----------



## Arch (18 May 2011)

BentMikey said:


> I'm gonna guess and suggest that it's a WAW. I rather like the WAW, it's perhaps the best looking velo out there, IMO. That might even be enough to persuade me away from a carbon Quest, LOL!



The WAW is my favourite velomobile shape - it just looks like the nose of a Spitfire in bike form! 

Velo Vision is currently testing the Rotovelo, so look out for a review soon! Having had a go in it at SPEZI, I can confirm it feels quite robust, less 'precious' than a fibreglass or carbon model. You certainly wouldn't agonise over the slightest scratch. In fact we were debating how long it would be before it was covered in stickers!


----------



## Cheesehound (24 May 2011)

Yo!
One Quantum Toxy here. 

I'm a rookie recumbenteer, and I must admit I find the Toxy to be a twitchy rascal. Persevering though.


----------



## markg0vbr (15 Jun 2011)

the milan, slobber! 

http://www.totolidou.de/bent/en/2009/12/23/improved-milan-version/

or the waw, now all i need is one of the big company's willing to do velomobile advertising


----------



## Ian Bristol (23 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

Bacchetta Giro 20 rider from Bristol here. Have also owned a Bacchetta Corsa and Hp Velo Scorpion in the past. 

Got my sights set on a P-38...


----------



## dwain pipe (27 Jun 2011)

Ian Bristol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bacchetta Giro 20 rider from Bristol here. Have also owned a Bacchetta Corsa and Hp Velo Scorpion in the past.
> 
> Got my sights set on a P-38...



Owner of an Actionbent Trident an luvvin it!


----------



## Arran (14 Jul 2011)

Count me in!

I'm a long-time recumbent rider -- started riding 'bents in 1984 or so -- and currently ride a RANS V-rex and ICE Sprint. Love 'em both, but of course, will be adding n+1 to the stable sometime soon...


----------



## starhawk (31 Jul 2011)

I'm been a Recumbent fan for a long time, and for a couple of years I have my own bike. It is a Trice Q which I recently converted to an Electricassisted-bike for those pesky uphills. It doesn't give any real help on the flat surfaces or downhill but then you don't need it


----------



## ComicDom1 (12 Aug 2011)

I am also a recumbent rider. 


Ti-Rush 
Rans Stratus
Rans Gliss
Rans Tailwind


----------



## machew (12 Aug 2011)

Had a Catrike for about two weeks now. Almost been thrown out the seat when cornering


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Aug 2011)

Another Catrike owner as of tonight

No fair, it was too dark when I got back from fetching it from Aberyswyth at midnight to adjust the boom length to suit, and to look at mounting the rack

I just want to ride it now, but I can't! But on the plus side it's a bank holiday so I'm sure to get the opportunity to take it for a spin

Very pleased with it too, it was described as hardly ridden and it looks to be just that


----------



## Bigsharn (26 Aug 2011)

I have the continually-modified-VERY-soon-to-be-geared Go-Kart Quadricycle


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2011)

This arrived yesterday, first, very wet, ride today.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2011)

That one is a fully up to date machine with the new adjustable seat..... and the wheels are in the sensible configuration this time 

Very nice!

My only problem with this design is that on the Catrikes (such as my Expedition) the best way to fit a rack is using the seat cross member.

This new model looks as if it could be a swine to fit a rack to , especially if you want to maintain the seat adjustments


----------



## byegad (28 Aug 2011)

There's a cross piece of the frame around 15" from the ground. I'd guess a couple of custom P clips on thet would do the trick, there are mounts near the dropouts for a rack too. I have no plans to put one on but I'm sure I could do it. 

I bought it instead of a Speed as it will go through a standard door on its side with me carrying it. I also preferred the 3 x 406 wheels. First ride was short, it rained, well that's the polite word. I climbed the nearest big hill to check out the gearing which is not standard, I got an MTB triple fiitted by Wheels NV. So it is currently running 22 32 44, and soon will be 22 34 48. I thought the stiff and light frame would be good for climbing. I certainly got up both the big hill and the long drag back into the village in a gear somewhat higher than I routinely use on my other two trikes, both of which have everything except the kitchen sink on them. It was stable at 39mph on the run for home down the other side of the big hill!


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Aug 2011)

byegad said:


> There's a cross piece of the frame around 15" from the ground. I'd guess a couple of custom P clips on thet would do the trick, there are mounts near the dropouts for a rack too. I have no plans to put one on but I'm sure I could do it.
> 
> I bought it instead of a Speed as it will go through a standard door on its side with me carrying it. I also preferred the 3 x 406 wheels. First ride was short, it rained, well that's the polite word. I climbed the nearest big hill to check out the gearing which is not standard, I got an MTB triple fiitted by Wheels NV. So it is currently running 22 32 44, and soon will be 22 34 48. I thought the stiff and light frame would be good for climbing. I certainly got up both the big hill and the long drag back into the village in a gear somewhat higher than I routinely use on my other two trikes, both of which have everything except the kitchen sink on them. It was stable at 39mph on the run for home down the other side of the big hill!



Shame about the weather... what you need now is a fairing!


----------



## byegad (28 Aug 2011)

I have a Streamer, which is used on the QNT and Kettwiesel. I am avoiding buying a third fitting kit as the Trail is for hills and I'm deliberately trying to avoid the 'kitchen sink syndrome that affects my first two trikes. 
What was obvious yesterday was the Streamer keeps me dryish in even heavy rain, like I experienced yesterday. I was surprised just how wet you get on a bent at nearly 40mph in a downpour, if you don't have a Streamer fairing! Had I done the ride I managed yesterday with a Streamer I'd have been damp rather than soaked to the skin.


----------



## rydabent (19 Oct 2011)

Fully bent and riding a Rans Stratus and a Terratrike Cruiser.


----------



## Thermofish (21 Oct 2011)

Just acquired a Challenge Hurricane off of eBay and just joined the forum. It's been decades since I last rode a 'bent and am currently looking for a quiet place where I can try it out and fall off it without attracting attention.


----------



## BenM (22 Oct 2011)

Thermofish said:


> Just acquired a Challenge Hurricane off of eBay and just joined the forum. It's been decades since I last rode a 'bent and am currently looking for a quiet place where I can try it out and fall off it without attracting attention.



Falling off not allowed unless footage posted on YouTube 

Seriously - enjoy!

B.


----------



## Southport101 (1 Nov 2011)

A Toxy TT miles&motion for leisurely touring and lights for when your out a bit late.


----------



## CamPhil (26 Nov 2011)

Bacchetta Café with crutch holders 
Some modifications still to go, but I can at least start getting used to it on the flat (and getting some desperately needed fitness back).
Pictures can wait until I've got it how I want it.


----------



## k4wils (17 Dec 2011)

Two, Ice Vortex FS and Bacchetta Giro 20 ATT for the commute. Should have been riding the Ice not the Bacchetta last week, black ice!


----------



## BlackPanther (19 Jan 2012)

I'm now a newbie novice 'bent rider. Picked up a Bacchetta Strada last week. 40 miles later I still have the wobbles setting off, and had to stop today going up a steep-ish hill that I would have demolished on the road bike. Great fun though!


----------



## tricksta (1 Feb 2012)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


----------



## tricksta (1 Feb 2012)

Recently purchase a HP Velotechnik Scorpion (not FS or FX) and am getting used to riding it. Just invested in some SPD's and shoes to hopefully help with the recumbent knee I have been experiencing a little, but then i'm not exactly used to riding the trike yet and i'm not very fit either (office worker so spend most of my time sat on my rear!) try to get out on it when I can. Put in my first 30mile ride last Saturday at a surprisingly sedate 7-8MPH.


----------



## arallsopp (3 Feb 2012)

tricksta said:


> Recently purchase a HP Velotechnik Scorpion (not FS or FX) and am getting used to riding it. Put in my first 30mile ride last Saturday at a surprisingly sedate 7-8MPH.


 
Well done. That's good going. Of course, the beauty of a trike is that you can be surprisingly sedate without becoming worryingly wobblesome. Picking up speed is always easier than picking up people.


----------



## tricksta (4 Feb 2012)

Going to go out in the snow tomorrow and test out the SPDs and shoes need to work on my spinning technique and get the right muscles working, ill be happy if I can get close to my old mountain biking speeds.


----------



## PalmerSperry (5 Feb 2012)

PalmerSperry said:


> Just the one recumbent, a sadly under-utilised Bacchetta Giro 26. Dismantled it to take it to Austria and then had major hassles (particularly with the rear derailleur cable) during the reassembly process, which left me peeved and resulted in the purchase of an upright.


 
-1 Never really got on with the Bacchetta, so it's gone to the big recumbent playpen in the fens (aka: D-Tek!) and I'm thus recumbent-less for the foreseeable future. :-/ I can see there being another recumbent in my future, but sufficiently far away that when and what are very vague.


----------



## alans (18 Apr 2012)

My wife has a Trice Explorer


----------



## The Gourmet Wanderer (24 Apr 2012)

Down to only 2 LWB - Linear,
Tour Easy.
Windcheeter sold in February,
Now just dreaming (quietly planning) for a Trice Ice.

Anyone got any reports on the Trice Ice?


----------



## oldfatfool (2 May 2012)

Just ordered a tw bent artifice for collection Monday so will be joining the laid back club soon


----------



## jayjay (27 May 2012)

East Yorks,
Ice Sprint - but temporarily masquerading as an Adventure until Ice get caught up with frames 

Anyone else in this area? I've only seen one 'bent, in Asda Bilton car park.


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jun 2012)

Suppose I'd better add that I'm now 'bent double' as I've added an Ice Trice S to my Bacchetta Strada. I don't see any other bents in Doncaster.....prob 'cos the nearest dealer is 50 miles away!


----------



## hooh you (26 Jul 2012)

i just have a hpv grasshopper fx, I am in taiwan .


----------



## Standoff (26 Jul 2012)

Bought this years ago and used it occasionally. Inherited my sons old bike and now clicking up some serious miles. Recumbent is fun but no good at climbing (with me onboard anyway).


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jul 2012)

Is that a "Velocita"?


----------



## Standoff (26 Jul 2012)

Yes. Bought off eBay years ago. Great downhill and something special about laying back and cruising along taking in the views. In comparison a similar route on a heavyish conventional bike is about 3mph faster...with me driving anyway!


----------



## Sca1ey (24 Aug 2012)

Raptobike LowRacer


----------



## kevins299 (28 Sep 2012)

Add me to the list now
Hp velotech speedmachine in london


----------



## Recycle (30 Sep 2012)

HPV Speedmachine & Grasshopper
Grasshopper mainly used for commuting because I can get it onto trains that are restricted to folding bikes.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Oct 2012)

Collecting a Nazca Fuego on Thursday. 






Only 5 more sleeps ! 

EDIT: Collected today, Monday  

Now to try riding it ....


----------



## Hedgehoguk (25 Oct 2012)

I guess I should update mine - she has had a few additions :
Reflective wheel covers and a sound system - just tneed the gps now.


----------



## Recycle (25 Oct 2012)

I'm salivating.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

Hedgehoguk said:


> I guess I should update mine - she has had a few additions :
> Reflective wheel covers and a sound system - just tneed the gps now.
> View attachment 14297


 

I want this...... I really do....


----------



## Scoosh (26 Oct 2012)

That is gorgeous ! 

<drools>


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Nov 2012)

Will be adding to the numbers soon.... due to ongoing shoulder problems I cannot currently ride any of my 5 bicycles and have been getting increasingly frustrated at this. Also worried because over last year have really worked to achieve a level of fitness where 100 miles is a pleasant trip out - so have been trying to get a cheap recumbent. Picked up a nice looking old Linear LWB 2 off eBay. A bit of a risk as not seen and I'm aware of the issues some had....but under seat steering is definitely the way to go at the moment. Can't wait for it to arrive so I can go for a spin


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Nov 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Will be adding to the numbers soon.... due to ongoing shoulder problems I cannot currently ride any of my 5 bicycles and have been getting increasingly frustrated at this. Also worried because over last year have really worked to achieve a level of fitness where 100 miles is a pleasant trip out - so have been trying to get a cheap recumbent. Picked up a nice looking old Linear LWB 2 off eBay. A bit of a risk as not seen and I'm aware of the issues some had....but under seat steering is definitely the way to go at the moment. Can't wait for it to arrive so I can go for a spin


 
Good news (maybe)

Linear Cycles has been resurrected and is manufacturing in the US

They also hold some parts (not all) for heritage models


So even if there are issues they may not be insurmountable


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Nov 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Good news (maybe)
> 
> Linear Cycles has been resurrected and is manufacturing in the US
> 
> ...


 

Hoping there won't be any issues.......will post an update when she arrives and I have been for a spin.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Dec 2012)

Well my Linear arrived yesterday via Yodel and having put it together this morning it was time to take her out for a test run. A leisurely 19 miles with an average speed of 9.9 mph - so no records broken today (Usually would only average about 13.5 mph on my road bikes) It felt strange at first and I struggled with setting off - but was getting the hang of it by the end.Even managed a couple of "Norfolk hills". The Linear put a big grin on my face. No creaks, rattles or scary things (though the rear tyre has seen better days and will be replaced with a Schwalbe Marathon at the earliest) All in all I am a very happy bunny today as I have not been able to cycle for about 3 months due to shoulder tendonitis (tried 3 weeks ago and was in agony) Today no pain. May do a bit further tomorrow - weather permitting.


----------



## neil earley (1 Dec 2012)

Once you go bent theres no turning back , enjoy your ride tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

There is a trike in Leicester, I thought it was an electric wheelchair at first and stopped to let it by. I was on the cycle path and it was dark and all I saw where these low lights coming at me!


----------



## neil earley (4 Dec 2012)

Beware there are recumbeteers everywhere , specially them pesky trikepilots!! lol


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Dec 2012)

Swapped perished and balding rear tyre for a Schwalbe Marathon - seeing as it was a hassle dropping the wheel out in the warmth of my garage this was a very good idea - fixing a puncture out on the road would have been a lot less pleasant a task.
33 miles today - not bad for my 3rd trip out after my long break. Speed up to 11.3 mph so improving......(never was fast) Hills felt a little easier too and I managed one that I used to struggle getting up on my Triban. Last 5 miles or so I felt like I was getting cramp in top of my thighs - so have tweaked the set up a little - I have moved the crank forwards about 1cm and moved my cleats back about the same - so will see how I feel tomorrow (mind you the cold weather doesn't help.....
.I hope the weather stays adequate for a further trip out tomorrow with a couple of friends.


----------



## Mr Fitz (8 Jan 2013)

I seem to be spending more time building bikes lately than riding them! Amongst my collection, a FWD home built low racer, a RWD home built low racer (now cut up for another project), and a FWD LWB hi racer project in progress which I hope to use this summer for my first ever Audax, the 2013 LEL . I also have a Metaphysic RWD hi racer that I used for a 3400km tour de France this summer. Great bike, brilliant trip!


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jan 2013)

to CC Mr Fitz - shame you have to live in the warmer parts  of Europe 


> The average daily temperature ranges between 5°C to 6°C (January) and 21.9°C (July). The city experiences an average of 300 days of sunshine and not more than the 91 days of rain. The dry but pleasant summers bring a light continuous breeze. Also, winter season offers full sunshine and autumns are radiant and sunny.


Someone has to do it !


----------



## kingrollo (12 Apr 2013)

I am still at the potential stage - safety is the big concern for me - i live in an area with lots of traffic - and when I get out into the lanes - theres plenty of 10% hills ! - Dunno if its feasible ? - Im a pretty nervous cyclist at the best of times. unfortunately I have developed a sitting pain problem - which has baffled the medical profession for almost 2 years now..... or else I would still be on my DF !!


----------



## Recycle (12 Apr 2013)

10% gradient is steep but how much of a challenge it is depends on how long the gradient is. Ditchling Beacon is an average gradient of 8.4% over about a mile. For me that's a leg and lung buster and there's no question that I could do it easier on a DF because of the ability to climb out the saddle. On any gradient where you don't need to climb out of the saddle though I think that my climbing rate on a bent and a DF would be the same, with about the same level of exertion. That's not to say that 10% should put you off. Any hill I'm prepared to commute up on a DF I would do on a bent. Ditchling is only an issue because you have to climb that gradient over the distance of a mile.

Safety on a bent IMO is better than a DF because the fall dynamics are different, there's lower risk of head injury and broken bones. Also, if you collide with something you are feet first which is better than being catapulted head first.

And the downhill's make it all worthwhile. On an urban road cars will be in your way when you descend a 10% gradient, .


----------



## Scoosh (16 Apr 2013)

My experience is that, on a 'bent, you get given more room when being overtaken by cars. 

YMMV, depending on your area and the 'novelty value' of seeing 'bent riders.


----------



## byegad (17 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> My experience is that, on a 'bent, you get given more room when being overtaken by cars.
> 
> YMMV, depending on your area and the 'novelty value' of seeing 'bent riders.


 
Yes I get that too. Riding in Co' Durham, North Yorkshire, North Yorks Moors, Yorkshire Dales, Northumberland, and Shropshire the reactions are the same. Drivers slow down, wait and/or then give a wide berth, I even get let out of junctions in town! All of this is very different from my DF experiences.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Apr 2013)

I got tooted by a truck driver going over the Forth Road Bridge ... I was on the cycle path, he was on the road coming towards me, tooting his horn and giving a big  and a cheery wave !


----------



## starhawk (26 Apr 2013)

Recycle said:


> there's no question that I could do it easier on a DF because of the ability to climb out the saddle.


 
Not really true, on a DF you can only use your weight on the pedals, on the trike you have the seat on your back which means that you can use your leg muscles full out. A friend of mine tested it and he could easily press his weight + 10 kp with one leg at the time


----------



## arallsopp (26 Apr 2013)

starhawk said:


> Not really true, on a DF you can only use your weight on the pedals, on the trike you have the seat on your back which means that you can use your leg muscles full out. A friend of mine tested it and he could easily press his weight + 10 kp with one leg at the time


 
I'll vouch for that. Ever tried to move a wardrobe? Sit on the floor, put your back against the skirting, brace your feet against it and push. Try it again without the wall and see how you fair. Alternatively, come chase me up a hill some day


----------



## Recycle (26 Apr 2013)

I sincerely hope you are right because I will be testing that theory at about 6 am tomorrow morning at Ditchling.


----------



## Recycle (28 Apr 2013)

It went OK and I kept pace with the DF that were with me. I think the problem with my recumbent is not hills at all, but classic German over engineering. I suspect the only bike heavier than mine was Kimble's (a streetmachine and she was carrying panniers).


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

Hello all, I have bought Streetmachine GT and now am having a stupid grin on my face all the time! If anyone says " can I ask you a question?" I say yes, yes and yes. they say "What?" my response is yes you can ask, yes learning to balance is difficult and yes it is as comfortable as it looks. My steepest learning curve to date has to be the Elephant and Castles roundabout, however, and I survived that


----------



## Recycle (1 May 2013)

darking said:


> Hello all, I have bought Streetmachine GT and now am having a stupid grin on my face all the time!


Well done. That's a good commuter & it's bomb proof.
Enjoy it!


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

Thanks recycle, I have pimped it up a bit with bottles, bar tape (under seat bars) and spd pedals. I love the cheers and jeers I get as I go to workand especially the extra passing gap from cars. Just one thing, would it be unpatriotic to put up a buggy whip with an american flag?


----------



## Recycle (1 May 2013)

darking said:


> Just one thing, would it be unpatriotic to put up a buggy whip with an american flag?


Not if you're an American.


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

American? No! I am a South African, living in England, riding a German bike. its just that's the only flag I have at present


----------



## Recycle (1 May 2013)

That's coincidence, so am I, though I've been here some time now.


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

I have a question though, for a steep(for me) hill like Shooters Hill, I struggle a bit, do I need a lower bottom gear or just a lot more TITS. (Time In The Saddle)


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

darking said:


> I have a question though, for a steep(for me) hill like Shooters Hill, I struggle a bit, do I need a lower bottom gear or just a lot more TITS. (Time In The Saddle)


 

Most people would struggle with Shooters Hill, whatever bike they are riding.


----------



## Recycle (1 May 2013)

Possibly both, it depends what speed you are doing. You can't gear too low or you lose stability. I find I can go down to 4mph before things get very shaky. Time in saddle is critical though because you need to develop the muscles for a recumbent. I have a HPV speedmachine and the German recumbents are comfortable and robust but you pay a penalty in weight. That will always be a handicap going up hills.


----------



## GrasB (1 May 2013)

darking said:


> I have a question though, for a steep(for me) hill like Shooters Hill, I struggle a bit, do I need a lower bottom gear or just a lot more TITS. (Time In The Saddle)


Struggle how? Balance or just not got enough strength to get up it? If you feel like you're running out of gears then you may need lower gears. If it's balance you may do better going up a gear or two up at a lower cadence.


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

Recycle said:


> That's coincidence, so am I, though I've been here some time now.


Been here 13 years myself, teach maths science and technology


----------



## darking (1 May 2013)

GrasB said:


> Struggle how? Balance or just not got enough strength to get up it? If you feel like you're running out of gears then you may need lower gears. If it's balance you may do better going up a gear or two up at a lower cadence.


Balance is sorted, I have a +/- 20 mile commute each day with Shooters Hill at both ends of my trip and I have to grit my teeth and winch my way up. I put a fair bit of training at home in the evening on a turbo trainer to work on my recumbent muscles with a fairly stiff resistance setting, so I'll try your lower cadence suggestion and see how it goes


----------



## Recycle (1 May 2013)

20 miles is a good size commute. That distance alone should be sufficient training without the turbo trainer, make sure you give your legs recovery time.
My own preference is a high cadence on hills, but experiment yourself.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 May 2013)

Well as some of you may have read previously, due to a long term shoulder problem I gave up riding "normal cycles" and got a somewhat ancient old Linear recumbent. Initially this got me back out cycling again and was much easier on the shoulders and I was managing up to 50 miles - but then my right shoulder became even more inflamed and even the micro movements of balancing was painful and I found even riding the Linear was out of the question. So after a long ride on New Year's day, the Linear has sat unused ever since.
Since then, I have become increasing frustrated at not being able to get out cycling (although the crap weather was some consolation) not to mention concerned to see my weight creeping upwards on an almost weekly basis. 
I started to wonder whether a trike would be the answer and was much encouraged haven spoken to Kevin at D Tek Cycles at little Thetford near Ely, who kindly invited me to go over and have a look at his stock and try a test run. The only problem with this was that I recently needed to buy a new car and so my finances are overstretched at present and I know I would not be able to convince my wife to put upwards of £700 on my plastic.... :-(
Well then last week I saw an old "Trice" advertised on Gum Tree for £400......so I now have a pre ICE Trice (as made by Crystal Engineering) It is not immaculate, and at some stage I will give it a good strip down and paint - but it is nice to ride and I can ride it one handed with no balance problems. Maiden voyage was yesterday evening - a short jaunt of 15 miles and once again I am a happy bunny! 
Now I need to make some room in my garage (as well as placating my long suffering wife!) so is anyone interested in my Linear?
I will post details in the classified section......


----------



## GrasB (2 May 2013)

darking said:


> Balance is sorted, I have a +/- 20 mile commute each day with Shooters Hill at both ends of my trip and I have to grit my teeth and winch my way up. I put a fair bit of training at home in the evening on a turbo trainer to work on my recumbent muscles with a fairly stiff resistance setting, so I'll try your lower cadence suggestion and see how it goes


Lower cadence is a solution which may work when balance is the problem when climbing. If you're just finding it physically hard then a lower cadence will make things worse.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 May 2013)

The Linear will be going on eBay tonight.
30 miles out on the Trice today - felt like an easy jaunt despite it being only my 2nd trip out since January. No shoulder pain is an absolute bonus. (I must admit that after my 1st trip out on the Trice earlier this week, my calves ached like anything whenever I walked anywhere for the following 2 days!)


----------



## BenM (17 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> T(I must admit that after my 1st trip out on the Trice earlier this week, my calves ached like anything whenever I walked anywhere for the following 2 days!)


If god had meant us to walk... he wouldn't have given us recumbents!

B.


----------



## starhawk (19 May 2013)

"I must admit that after my 1st trip out on the Trice earlier this week, my calves ached like anything whenever I walked anywhere for the following 2 days!"

That is the effect of using the common toe position of the cleats, have felt it myself, had to use the help of both arms to climb a set of stairs. Now I have swapped the cleats for a pair of Terra Trikes Strapped Heel Support Pedals, the axle are about the midfoot position, and the effect is: No problem with the calfes anymore! That may be the reason Triathlons athlets prefer the midfoot position, they have to run after the cycle trip


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 May 2013)

starhawk said:


> "I must admit that after my 1st trip out on the Trice earlier this week, my calves ached like anything whenever I walked anywhere for the following 2 days!"
> 
> That is the effect of using the common toe position of the cleats, have felt it myself, had to use the help of both arms to climb a set of stairs. Now I have swapped the cleats for a pair of Terra Trikes Strapped Heel Support Pedals, the axle are about the midfoot position, and the effect is: No problem with the calfes anymore! That may be the reason Triathlons athlets prefer the midfoot position, they have to run after the cycle trip


 
You may be right ......but when I had my Linear I had brought my cleats down my foot by about 1.5cm from the standard ball of foot position and had kept them that way when I swapped to the Trice.
I think I was probably overstretching as I have just returned from 42 miles after putting the cleats back to a standard position and shortening the beam by about 3cm - and I feel like I could happily repeat the journey (So long as I could have another of the rather nice cheese scones I had in Swaffham with my mug of cappuccino!)


----------



## starhawk (21 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> You may be right ......but when I had my Linear I had brought my cleats down my foot by about 1.5cm from the standard ball of foot position and had kept them that way when I swapped to the Trice.
> I think I was probably overstretching as I have just returned from 42 miles after putting the cleats back to a standard position and shortening the beam by about 3cm - and I feel like I could happily repeat the journey (So long as I could have another of the rather nice cheese scones I had in Swaffham with my mug of cappuccino!)


 
Yes I also used the back position on my "spinning shoes" when I had the stairs experience, but the midfoot position is several centimetres further back near the arch of the foot. I was in the process of modifying the spinning shoes when I found Terra Trikes pedals, suits me much better and improves my climbing abilities when cycling


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 May 2013)

Can I add these two? http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-kids-on-bikes-pics.111334/post-2465697


----------



## Dave hypahippy (28 May 2013)

I ain't got one the one in my Picture is borrowed I can look but NOT ride


----------



## arallsopp (18 Sep 2013)

Well, as it seems this thread has idled a while, thought I'd ring in the changes.

SMGTe, much loved, workhorse, trailer pony.
Challenge Furai, needs new steering ball joints, resting...
Challenge Seiran, preloved, has new fork following an incident. Pending fitting.
Fietser RAW, shortly to retire to an RSA run facility for dead velos. May get replaced.

...and one more, soon to be on its way, and quite unexpected.


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Well, as it seems this thread has idled a while, thought I'd ring in the changes.
> 
> SMGTe, much loved, workhorse, trailer pony.
> Challenge Furai, needs new steering ball joints, resting...
> ...


RSA run facility? Lee W (saw his work on a no-longer-dead Quest XS)?
New one? Do tell.

PS: Should be lots of idlers in this thread


----------



## arallsopp (18 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> RSA run facility?


Royal Sun Alliance. Insurer of the driver that got too cosy with my tail in April. They're coming to collect the RAW in exchange for funding her replacement. I like to think that she'll be retired to a nice field, with a velodrome maybe, space to stretch her legs, and a nice oil bath. Where all the bikes go, I guess...



StuAff said:


> New one? Do tell.



Shan't. Sorry. But I will appear on (not in) it at some point. It will be unexpected. I have decreed.


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Royal Sun Alliance. Insurer of the driver that got too cosy with my tail in April. They're coming to collect the RAW in exchange for funding her replacement. I like to think that she'll be retired to a nice field, with a velodrome maybe, space to stretch her legs, and a nice oil bath. Where all the bikes go, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Shan't. Sorry. But I will appear on (not in) it at some point. It will be unexpected. I have decreed.


Unexpectedly ride an FNRttC some time (and I mean ride the whole thing, obv.!).


----------



## StuAff (18 Sep 2013)

PS: I saw your post in the thread from the Mango owner on the other place, replied to that.


----------



## arallsopp (18 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> PS: I saw your post in the thread from the Mango owner on the other place, replied to that.


Me too  ....and despite all I said there, my next bike will most likely have a Rohloff.


----------



## Recycle (21 Sep 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Me too  ....and despite all I said there, my next bike will most likely have a Rohloff.


Here is an interesting gear concept:
http://pinion.eu/en/discover-pinion/pinion-p1-18/
The chief disadvantage is that is bespoke for the bike but it should be ideally suited to a recumbent modification because only the boom sleeve holding the bottom bracket needs to be swapped. You could add this to any recumbent with a bit of engineering.


----------



## starhawk (23 Sep 2013)

When I was about to buy me a trike I was thinking about a Rohloff, sounded like a good idea, but the price and the fact that you had to do the setup with the shifters yourself made me decide to go for the standard, an X9 SRAM. Now I'm glad I did so, that meant that I could easily upgrade to an e-trike without loosing to many gears. The thing that I didn't like doing the setup with shifters myself came to an end, I have now converted my old twist shifters to bar end shifters, not so complicated after all


----------



## arallsopp (25 Sep 2013)

starhawk said:


> a Rohloff, sounded like a good idea, but the price and the fact that you had to do the setup with the shifters yourself made me decide to go for the standard, an X9 SRAM. Now I'm glad I did so



I opted to get the SMGTe with SRAM DualDrive rather than a Rohloff. I've been quietly lusting after one since 2008. Its a standard setup on the bike I'm getting next, so should actually be one less thing to worry about. Hopefully.... Time will tell


----------



## the-aged-p (20 Oct 2013)

Completely unfit non-cyclist. Age 70. New ICE Adventure FS. Brilliant. Why didn't I do this years ago?*


_* 'cos I couldn't afford one then, of course._


----------



## Rob Archer (29 Oct 2013)

I ride a StreetMachine GT. Best thing I ever bought! I'm now hankering after an ICE Sprint 26 though - not that I can afford one.

Rob


----------



## starhawk (8 Dec 2013)

Rob Archer said:


> I ride a StreetMachine GT. Best thing I ever bought! I'm now hankering after an ICE Sprint 26 though - not that I can afford one.
> 
> Rob



That is the problem! I couldn't afford my trike either, but then my parents passed away and suddenly I had the means to get both a trike and a bigger flat, but then I was 55, that was the time it took me to get it


----------



## Aushiker (17 Dec 2013)

Dropping in from down-under (sorry about the cricket . My main ride is a LoGo "Lightning P-38", a locally built copy of the P-38 and my first recumbent was a Bacchetta Giro 20 ATT which is going to go on the market post Christmas.












Regards
Andrew


----------



## Kino451 (30 Dec 2013)

I have a few Rainbow recumbent bicycles from Holland ...



[/IMG]


----------



## Kino451 (30 Dec 2013)

I have a couple of Rainbow Lyner recumbent bicycles from Holland . 



[/IMG] 



[/IMG]


----------



## Aushiker (3 Jan 2014)

Kino451 said:


> I have a couple of Rainbow Lyner recumbent bicycles from Holland .



They are very nice bikes. Are they still made?

Andrew


----------



## Kino451 (4 Jan 2014)

Aushiker said:


> They are very nice bikes. Are they still made?
> 
> Andrew


Hi Aushiker.
Yes , Rainbow Ligfeitsen (recumbents) are still being made in Aalten , Holland




Vim and Meindert are the founders of Rainbow . Meindert is powder coating Rainbow Longo frame ..


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jan 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Gum Tree for £400......so I now have a pre ICE Trice (as made by Crystal Engineering) It is not immaculate, and at some stage I will give it a good strip down and paint - but it is nice to ride and I can ride it one handed with no balance problems. Maiden voyage was yesterday evening - a short jaunt of 15 miles and once again I am a happy bunny!



My first trike in 1994 was a Crystal Engineering Trice.

It arrived in the first week of June 1994 and I got sent down to RNAS Culdrose the following week on a short notice draft, so rode it down!

Here is the machine outside the Sick Bay at Culdrose






The quality was a little haphazard as the frames wee produced by a Sixth Form metalwork class at a Cromer School (allegedly) - however if you got a good frame they were OK


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> My first trike in 1994 was a Crystal Engineering Trice.
> 
> It arrived in the first week of June 1994 and I got sent down to RNAS Culdrose the following week on a short notice draft, so rode it down!
> 
> ...





I am familiar with the picture you posted Cunobelin - as it was one of the first images I found when I did a Google search to find out a bit more about the Trice.
Mine is in the same red and I believe it to be a Circa 1995 model with a slightly different rear end to your one.
Kevin at DTec gave me some information and also informed me of the possibility that my Trice could have been constructed by a Norfolk schoolboy. 
I checked the frame carefully when I collected it and all is in good order and the welding is of a good standard. 
As my shoulders are getting worse rather than better, I am now pretty much certain that my future cycling will all be on a recumbent trike so I am saving for something more recent and lighter......
One of the main issues is the 20" 451 wheels - which I cannot seem to get any tyres for, that offer the kind of P protection that Schwalbe Marathons do.
Last Sunday was good as I cycled out with a group and they, being on standard bicycles, had to go slowly due to the amount of black ice - whereas I had no fear of falling off (but had great fun sliding round corners!)
Some pics of my old bus below show the weld quality.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Jan 2014)

I had three frames over the 14 years I rode my Trice, including the rear end that you have. IN the end it was a bit like the "broom" it was a 1994 Trice in name only!

I spoke to Peter Ross in the early 2000s about the wheels and had the rims replaced with 406. Did not affect handling and made tyres more available. I also when the frame changed swapped the rear wheel for a 559 mountain bike one to give a bigger tyre


----------



## Kino451 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi .. I bought two of these lovely DA22 AlexRims 20"451x14 (36 hole) from a nice chap in Holland last year 2013 ..I can remember how hard it was to find anything decent in the past . I wouldn't mind but I haven't a bicycle to put them ? 



[/IMG] 



[/IMG] 



[/IMG]


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I had three frames over the 14 years I rode my Trice, including the rear that you have. IN the end it was a bit like the "broom" it was a 1994 Trice in name only!
> 
> I spoke to Peter Ross in the early 2000s about the wheels and had the rims replaced with 406. Did not affect handling and made tyres more available. I also when the frame changed swapped the rear wheel for a 559 mountain bike one to give a bigger tyre


Yes - you can see from my picture that I also went the mountain bike rear wheel route - just to give a bit more shock absorption. The Mountain King tyre wss just one I had spare from when I could ride my MTB - but I only used it temporarily until I got a Marathon. 
I do keep my eyes open for some cheap later wheels in a different and more common ERTO size .....but so far to no avail


----------



## starhawk (10 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> My first trike in 1994 was a Crystal Engineering Trice.
> 
> It arrived in the first week of June 1994 and I got sent down to RNAS Culdrose the following week on a short notice draft, so rode it down!
> 
> ...



Looks scary! that lower backend seems ready to fold at any minute. Interesting however to see how the backend have evolved to my Trice who have the "bow" apperance


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Yes - you can see from my picture that I also went the mountain bike rear wheel route - just to give a bit more shock absorption. The Mountain King tyre wss just one I had spare from when I could ride my MTB - but I only used it temporarily until I got a Marathon.
> I do keep my eyes open for some cheap later wheels in a different and more common ERTO size .....but so far to no avail



I simply found 406 rims (St John Street IIRC) and mounted to the original hubs


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2014)

starhawk said:


> Looks scary! that lower backend seems ready to fold at any minute. Interesting however to see how the backend have evolved to my Trice who have the "bow" apperance



The second frame was similar with a strut between the bottom bracket and the seat conecting "bridge"

The third frame had a lower formal frame much like the modern one, but failed witha spiral fracture behind theseat support on the main frame

THis was fixed by Chas Roberts at Eastleigh with an insert to strengthen the frame.

That Trice was then donated to the now defunct "Cycle Magic" in Leicseter when I boughtthe Catrike Expedition


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Jan 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> I simply found 406 rims (St John Street IIRC) and mounted to the original hubs



Seems like a good plan........I may well follow suit -it will be a good opportunity to have a go at wheel building and at least I will have an identical wheel to copy while doing the first one.

I am currently running Schwalbe Durano's on the front as they seem to be about the best tyre available in 451 - but they're no where near as good as Marathons. I have had a p deflation on 2 out of my last 4 trips out and the Durano's are an absolute pig to get off and on (especially with severely gammy shoulders) Last week I snapped one of my VAR tyre levers trying to get the tyre off- so I resorted to emergency plan B.
Plan B is a can of emergency tyre sealant (similar to the ones you can get for car tyres - but in cycle size) that I bought in Discount Uk for £1 - which as my current set up uses Schrader valves, I thought may be worth carrying on the off chance. When I tried to connect it to the tyre the cap of the can came off and made a fine old mess - but amazingly it actually worked! After the first few minutes I had to re-inflate the tyre as it had partially deflated - but once I got cycling on the re-inflated tyre it held out fine over 36 miles and remains at full pressure today.

I have always preferred Presta valves and only had the Schrader's because the rims were drilled for them (although I have some converter grommets) - but now I wonder whether I should stick with Schrader and continue to carry a can of tyre weld.


----------



## byegad (14 Apr 2014)

The Peter Ross trikes were of variable quality. A friend had one and suffered two repairable frame failures, he sold it on and the new user who royally abused it had another more terminal failure. Apparently the frames were built in a variety of places, including a school metal work shop??? At least that's the tale I've been told by several people. ICE of Falmouth took over after Peter and their development of the design has built in a lot of reliability and excellent customer service.


----------



## VJOCK (17 May 2014)

How many recumbents..... Well there are 4 more trikes lurking around the chilterns
Haven't figured how to upload pics yet.


----------



## Scoosh (17 May 2014)

@VJOCK - Go to the Upload a file button next to Reply below the Reply box and follow the instructions ... if you can't work it, try here or here.

Quickly, now  - I wanna see what you've got !


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2014)

Scoosh said:


> @VJOCK - Go to the Upload a file button next to Reply below the Reply box and follow the instructions ... if you can't work it, try here or here.
> *
> Quickly, now  - I wanna see what you've got ! *


Calm thissen


----------



## VJOCK (17 May 2014)

Nope that option is not available maybe as on mobile or need more posts?

In answer 3 ketts and one trets. 
Two adults with internal hub and diff. Other kett has mountain drive for little legs. 
Usual up wrongs as well, tandem and islabikes for kids. Bike shed bigger than house!


----------



## Encephrich (18 May 2014)

Better fess up then. My wife thought I was having a late midlife when I said "I want"  ; that is till she sat on one while I was getting mine sorted so she got one too! 
opted for the HP Velotechnik Scorpions, mainly for touring...and leisure...and shopping...
Now it's a His & Her's lurking around North Bedfordshire and beyond, and yeah, haven't stopped grinning since


----------



## VJOCK (18 May 2014)

Exact same as us
Already had the sports car before kids so midlife went on a kett. Mrs vjock happy for me to get but not her....... Until she sat and cycled it.... She was straight on the phone to mr bank manager to increase funds to get two. The trets was for smallest who has balance issues so could hardly let other kid without one. Typically out one my own early morning filled by more family outings later in the day. Go in tandem with 2 or 3 or 4 on way gone when all tired!
Transportation of them is next thing to sort.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 May 2014)

VJOCK said:


> Exact same as us
> Already had the sports car before kids so midlife went on a kett. Mrs vjock happy for me to get but not her....... Until she sat and cycled it.... She was straight on the phone to mr bank manager to increase funds to get two. The trets was for smallest who has balance issues so could hardly let other kid without one. Typically out one my own early morning filled by more family outings later in the day. Go in tandem with 2 or 3 or 4 on way gone when all tired!
> Transportation of them is next thing to sort.



I am off to try a Kett in June..... I haven't ridden one for some years

However my wife has uttered those ominous words.....



> I think that I should come with you as it might fit me as well, and then I can use it



Last time this happened she stole my Gekko and I had to pay a considerable ransom to recover it (A Bionx powered Gekko)






What is worse is that she has noted that the Lepus has lower pedals and suspension and that she might like to try one of those as well

Some how I get the premonition that not only is this is turning into N+2, but my wife is developing a more expensive taste in bikes than me!


----------



## VJOCK (8 Jun 2014)

Family outing


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jun 2014)

Oh dear.....

I had an excellent time at London Recumbents yesterday with a Kettwiesel, amazing machine and brilliant fun.

All my concerns about light front wheel, cambers, brake steer were unfounded, and it was simply a blast to ride


I have just pressed the send button to order a red one with differential and Rohloff ... Now all I have to do is wait


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jun 2014)

I had an excellent time at Ligfiets Zondag, part of the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling on - go on have a guess which day ? 

We had a good turn out but not as many trikes as I would have liked to see ...

loads of Nazcas - Fuegos, the amazing cruise liner that is the Quetzal
HP Velotechnik Grasshopper
Lightning P38
ICE Sprint 24
Hase Kettwiesel
Windcheetah
Non-recumbents included the wonderful battery-assisted Urban Arrow (aka the Flying Bathtub ); a Paper Bicycle (Sturmey Archer 8-speed hub); and some folders I didn't get to see up-close-and-personal. 

I had a shot on the Flying Arrow, then IN the Flying Arrow - on the seat in the cargo bay (great fun and the bike was still very easy to handle, apparently ! ); my first ride on a trike - the ICE Sprint ; then later on the Windcheetah  and Paper Bike but didn't manage a ride on the tandem. 

Some pics here - spot the bikes mentioned above ! 


My Fuego is the one with the big saltire !


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Aug 2014)

My latest addition to my stable.


Rohloff equipped Kettwiesel on its first outing in the New Forest


----------



## neil earley (26 Aug 2014)

Got to say your trike looks so nice mm a video of your first ride is compulsory to make us all green with envy, bet you will have some nice rides for years to come keep triking.


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2014)

Hi Folks 
Just Joined so unable to upload photos yet , have 4 home built tadpoles trikes with electric assist , We live just outside Brighton , 
Just building a transportable trike that can be dismantled for transport , ,Current trike is a 20" all round wheeled trike that fits in one piece in the boot of the estate car , fitted with a q100 rear hub motor and disc brakes all round with Under seat steering . , weighs about 75 lb ready to go .


----------



## voyager (29 Sep 2014)

photo hosting

Here are two of the electric tadpole trikes , both are 20" wheeled and 3 discs brake on the red one and discs front drum rear on the black one

regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2014)

voyager said:


> Here are two of the electric electric tadpole trikes , both are 20" wheeled and 3 discs brake on the red one and discs front drum rear on the black one
> 
> regards emma


V-e-r-y nice !


----------



## voyager (29 Sep 2014)

Thanks
The two 20" wheeled trikes were built because this pair of trikes were too big and a little too heavy to transport on the car roof rack and they don't fit inside without a little dismantling .( they weigh ( bare ) over 82 lb each with batteries )
Our 4 trikes were built after I downloaded the street fox plans from Atomic Zombie , The street fox was converted to electric and fitted discs and Under Seat Steering , I decided that I could build my own design that was lower and more stable hence the red 20/26 trike ( voyager )

With our other hobby of caravanning we wanted a smaller but full size trike that would be lighter and easier to transport , hence the 20/20 e-trikes were born
lower still and slightly short wheelbase and narrower track and one of them will fit in the boot of the car in one piece and being that little bit lighter I can lift one inside but it takes both of us to get one on the roof




pic host

The Street E-fox ( left ) and my Own design Voyager ( right )

regards emma


----------



## Scoosh (30 Sep 2014)

@voyager - N-i-c-e again 

Who is the chief builder/welder ? 

I'm sure you've had a read of @stuee147's build thread here.


----------



## voyager (30 Sep 2014)

I have been "on the outside of engineering " most of my life and have learnt a little and I enjoy a bit of DIY so after retirement I decided to get a trike , this is where the story started , The first two ( big ones ) were welded by by friend a professional engineer / welder who had just retired with time on his hands and enjoyed a challenge , During that time he taught me to weld and both the little ones were built by me .

Since I have been "lurking on the forum I have started to read a few of the builds and some of your members are also on the Atomic Zombie forum .

at present I have a dismantable 3 section tadpole pn the bench that should be able to come apart with 2 bolts and go inside the caravan
Its work in progress and I hope to finish it before the end of the year 
Specification will be 20" wheels , 21 speed , 18 - 95" and discs all round .
This bolts together through the cross boom ( fitted anti crush tubes ) and has a 40x20mm cross boom , 35mm dia front beam which has a telescopic adjuster built in and will have handlebar fitted to the end or the brake arms . 20x 1.75 tyres ... regards emma .. ( twinkle on the AZ forum )



upload photo

regards emma


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2014)

I've just joined


----------



## Scoosh (30 Sep 2014)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 57812
> 
> I've just joined


 Pics please


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2014)

Photos will follow when it is complete, but it is taking time due to back pain.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2014)

I have a feeling I know what it is ... 

Still  though !


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Oh dear.....
> 
> I had an excellent time at London Recumbents yesterday with a Kettwiesel, amazing machine and brilliant fun.
> 
> ...


C, how much does it cost [roughly] for one just like that?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> C, how much does it cost [roughly] for one just like that?


There is one on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hase-Recu...1422137243?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item20ed6a8f9b


----------



## hurri (11 Oct 2014)

Another recumbent here... not a trike though I think they are immensely cool and I went to ICE HQ to meet the guys and take a couple out for a spin, many years back!

The Velokraft VK2 per my avatar is my current recumbent .. it has disk brake on the front and suspension hub on the rear, which makes it a bit more comfy. Wheels built by Helmut from Sonic cycles (best wheel builder in the UK always use him if I can). SRAM x9 twist grip transmission, with FSA triple on the front. Weighs about 22lbs (I think), anyway, light enough to outclimb unsuspecting leisure cyclists on MTBs on my local hills  and fast enough to be stopped in my local park for speeding... (we have 38mph limits for some strange reason) ... so a lot of fun!

But, not half as good as my old Hurricane for manoeuvrability. The Hurricane has excellent road manners and is the reason I got a recumbent in the first place. It is one of those designs that looks cool, and IS cool when you ride it! Shame the Hurricane was so very heavy, i might have got an SL if they existed back then but instead ended up getting Kamil to build a VK for me. The first frame was too big, which was a bit traumatic, so it took about a year to finally get the thing together.

Only problem with plastic bikes like the VK is that they are acoustically like riding around on a guitar body for sound amplification... especially if you have hard luggage on the back. Top tip... soft baggage bags can help to cut the noise down.


----------



## neil earley (11 Oct 2014)

Need some pics of your VK please haven't seen one .


----------



## numbnuts (12 Oct 2014)

numbnuts said:


> Photos will follow when it is complete, but it is taking time due to back pain.


Still not finished, back pain has turned out to be prolapsed disc, I think I should have bought a zimmer frame as it would get more use


----------



## PloddinPedro (12 Oct 2014)

hurri said:


> .... The Velokraft VK2 per my avatar is my current recumbent .. it has ... suspension hub on the rear, which makes it a bit more comfy. ................


 That's interesting. I vaguely remember reading about a suspension hub before, but I can't recall any details. I'd be interested to hear more about it. Does it make a lot of difference to the comfort?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Oct 2014)

The only one I am aware of is teh Pantour

Here is the A to B review


----------



## PloddinPedro (12 Oct 2014)

Ah yes, that is the one I'd come across; I couldn't remember the name. But @hurri mentions a suspension hub on the REAR - ?


----------



## hurri (13 Oct 2014)

yep it is a Pantour hub on the rear. Good detective work  I am in two minds about it, I'm pretty sure that it does provide a minimal amount of suspension to remove some road buzz, but the locknut that holds the sprockets on is a knurled one so impossible to torque properly, I may well have to junk the hub and get it rebuilt with a normal hub, just because of this technical issue. Shame really as the idea is a good one, I have no idea why the locknut is the way it is....there is no doubt a really good reason. 

Braking is not the issue as described in the review if your brakes are in the right place as mounted on the VK (in the under bottom bracket configuration) so that the movement of the wheel keeps the rims under the brake pads while in travel.

Pictures and spec of the VK2 here: I should take some pictures of mine at some point because of the non standard spec.
http://www.velokraft.com/vk2.html

Review on Bentrider online
http://www.bentrideronline.com/?p=1639

If Carlsberg made recumbents  ... but then I am biased.


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (19 Oct 2014)

Hi all, just joined........my bikes are M5 20/20, changed gearing to dual drive hub to clear the front chain ring and tidy the bike up. Like the hub a lot, did cause problems to start, but I changed the internal bearings, junking the cages, and replacing the cottage cheese balls for an engineering quality metal. Needs regular lubricating, but worth a bit of effort. Also Bacchetta 26, pretty much standard other than tyres. Lovely touring bike, can be pretty quick too, but a bit heavy, and I live in a lumpy part of the world. Should I mention the Quest.............


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Oct 2014)

EatSleepRideRepeat said:


> Should I mention the Quest.............




Bit late?

But don't worry we are all pretty laid back about these things


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (19 Oct 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Bit late?
> 
> But don't worry we are all pretty laid back about these things


The Quest is a superb machine for flatlands, and rolling hills, not brilliant in West Wales. Had some fantastic tours in NL. Prefered steed at home is the M5, fits in the train easy when you,ve had enough


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (19 Oct 2014)

Haha....too many bikes in the sheds. I forgot the Pashley trike. A strange beast, used almost only when the roads are iced over, or dangerous with mud and leaves. It's very wide, especially compared to the quest, but that enables the seat to be higher, almost as high as the M5. Getting through 'cycle friendly' gates is not funny. Potential to convert it to a 2 wheeler by unbolting the front axle is very tempting, anyone got a spare fork that would fit?


----------



## PloddinPedro (19 Oct 2014)

EatSleepRideRepeat said:


> ...................... dual drive hub ................... Like the hub a lot, did cause problems to start, but I changed the internal bearings, junking the cages, and replacing the cottage cheese balls for an engineering quality metal. Needs regular lubricating, but worth a bit of effort. ..........


Interesting; would that be a reference to a SRAM Dual-Drive-27/30? I’ve been looking at / thinking about trying one but I shan't bother if it’ s not up to the job .... ?


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (20 Oct 2014)

PloddinPedro said:


> Interesting; would that be a reference to a SRAM Dual-Drive-27/30? I’ve been looking at / thinking about trying one but I shan't bother if it’ s not up to the job .... ?


Hi PP, don't get me wrong, I have four of these Sram Dual Drive hubs on various bikes, and love them, now. They gained a poor reputation early on when they were used on heavy machines like tandems etc, and were geared down too much, resulting in failures. Solo they are fine, so long as you do some simple alterations. Cages are only there for the manufacturing process, and have no mechanical benefit. I see Sturmey Archer make a similar product much cheaper, if anyone has any comments on that.


----------



## PloddinPedro (20 Oct 2014)

EatSleepRideRepeat said:


> Hi PP, don't get me wrong, I have four of these Sram Dual Drive hubs on various bikes, and love them, now. They gained a poor reputation early on when they were used on heavy machines like tandems etc, and were geared down too much, resulting in failures. Solo they are fine, so long as you do some simple alterations. Cages are only there for the manufacturing process, and have no mechanical benefit. I see Sturmey Archer make a similar product much cheaper, if anyone has any comments on that.


OK. I assume by 'cages' we're talking about the axle bearings and what you've done is to replace the original caged races with superior quality ball bearings in greater numbers, without the cages? (I haven't studied the service documents for the hub, so I'm just guessing!)
I have an injury to my left hand at present and I was attracted to the DD3-27 because it appears to come with a combined twist-grip sprocket changer and button for the hub, which would enable sole use of the right hand for all changes. Later, when my hand has recovered, I could add a double chainring and a front changer so as to extend considerably the overall gear range on my recumbent trike.


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (20 Oct 2014)

Yes, exactly that, without the cages, there is room for 2 or 3 more balls per side adding to the strength and smoothness of the unit. The changer is a dream. Single handed easy changing, twist for the cassette, and thumb shift for the hub. Brilliant for those rapid stops where you wished you were in a lower gear. The changer is also very easy to set up, and has a simple release devive to enable the rear wheel to be removed and replaced without having to reset the gears.


----------



## PloddinPedro (20 Oct 2014)

EatSleepRideRepeat said:


> Yes, exactly that, without the cages, there is room for 2 or 3 more balls per side adding to the strength and smoothness of the unit. The changer is a dream. Single handed easy changing, twist for the cassette, and thumb shift for the hub. Brilliant for those rapid stops where you wished you were in a lower gear. The changer is also very easy to set up, and has a simple release devive to enable the rear wheel to be removed and replaced without having to reset the gears.


Ok that's very helpful. Do you know of a reliable supplier of these things?


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (20 Oct 2014)

I bought all mine s/h, a quick look on ebay showed this complete kit...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Driv...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5b03aaf241, but as far as reliable seller goes.who knows.


----------



## PloddinPedro (20 Oct 2014)

EatSleepRideRepeat said:


> I bought all mine s/h, a quick look on ebay showed this complete kit...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Driv...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item5b03aaf241, but as far as reliable seller goes.who knows.


Ah great. Your Google-fu must be much stronger than mine! I had seen the Radladen site before but for some reason I couldn't resurrect it!


----------



## Andy in Sig (23 Dec 2014)

My HPV Street Machine gave up the ghost the weekend before last, which was fair enough as it was about 20 yrs old and had done many thousands of miles. The circumstances were a bit rum though. I was getting near the top of a slope and suddenly everything felt very soggy and I thought that the suspension had somehow gone. So I tightened it up and then did about 1 km fast downhill. At the bottom of the hill the problem was even worse, so I tightened it yet more got back on the bike and promptly fell off having gone about 18 inches. It was then, lying on the ground, that I spotted that the central frame tube had split in two and the only thing that had held it together was the aluminium water bottle cage which was screwed to the frame fore and aft of the crack! I just burst out laughing at my luck.

Anyway this has precipitated me actually doing something that I've been thinking about for a while: I went and ordered a HPV Scorpion which I reckon will be even more fun than the Street Machine was. With a bit of luck I should have it by the end of January and I just hope that the weather then will be OK to take it out for a spin.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Dec 2014)

A very 'lucky' event twice over - you survived unscathed  and you get a new 'bent

Win-win, I say [but don't tell the Bank Manager ]


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Dec 2014)

Andy in Sig said:


> My HPV Street Machine gave up the ghost the weekend before last, which was fair enough as it was about 20 yrs old and had done many thousands of miles. The circumstances were a bit rum though. I was getting near the top of a slope and suddenly everything felt very soggy and I thought that the suspension had somehow gone. So I tightened it up and then did about 1 km fast downhill. At the bottom of the hill the problem was even worse, so I tightened it yet more got back on the bike and promptly fell off having gone about 18 inches. It was then, lying on the ground, that I spotted that the central frame tube had split in two and the only thing that had held it together was the aluminium water bottle cage which was screwed to the frame fore and aft of the crack! I just burst out laughing at my luck.
> 
> Anyway this has precipitated me actually doing something that I've been thinking about for a while: I went and ordered a HPV Scorpion which I reckon will be even more fun than the Street Machine was. With a bit of luck I should have it by the end of January and I just hope that the weather then will be OK to take it out for a spin.



The great thing about ANY trike is that it is less dependent on weather

Even better is that some of the best times are on days when you would not venture on two wheels


----------



## Andy in Sig (24 Dec 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> The great thing about ANY trike is that it is less dependent on weather
> 
> Even better is that some of the best times are on days when you would not venture on two wheels


Yes, you're right. I'm certainly looking forward to being able to go out early on an icy day as opposed to having to wait for the sun to have an effect.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Dec 2014)

If you go for studded tyres, get all three wheels shod!

I had the brilliant idea onthe CAtrike of a rear studded tyre for drive, which was briliant

Then discovered that braking is not that good without grip... and that studded tyres on teh fornt make stopping more efficient

However studded tyres do prevent sliding hadbrake turns


----------



## mightyoak (4 Feb 2015)

I ride à Greenspeed GTX.


----------



## Catrike 700 (13 Feb 2015)

Catrike 700 here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2015)

I've just joined this club... custom build ICE Adventure with Rohloff hub and some disability modifications...
piccies to follow when it arrives


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2015)

WoW well done


----------



## jayjay (21 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just joined this club... custom build ICE Adventure with Rohloff hub and some disability modifications...
> piccies to follow when it arrives


Ex-cell-ent! Photos will be good.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just joined this club... custom build ICE Adventure with Rohloff hub and some disability modifications...
> piccies to follow when it arrives


Non sofar!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Non sofar!


Humm, did I miss it in here? I have some more. I'll turn the laptop on later when my husband lifts it off the floor and gives it to me, when he's awake and edit the new ones! They can come here first. They have details... In the meantime the one the other threads have is this one... But I think you have gone to bed now...


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Humm, did I miss it in here? I have some more. I'll turn the laptop on later when my husband lifts it off the floor and gives it to me, when he's awake and edit the new ones! They can come here first. They have details... In the meantime the one the other threads have is this one... But I think you have gone to bed now...
> 
> View attachment 81675



Nice piece of kit.

Blue is a fine colour for trikes!


----------



## Andy in Sig (9 Mar 2015)

@Cunobelin 

Well here it is, my new trike, yesterday in Ravensburg, just after breakfast in the cafe on the right and after the first ride of the year, only 65 km but my legs are feeling it today, alright.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Mar 2015)

But it isn't Blue!


More seriously... nice picture, nice location, and nice trike


----------



## palinurus (16 Mar 2015)




----------



## User269 (16 Mar 2015)

I've got a conventional road bike, but when I'm not riding it I spend a lot of time being recumbent.


----------



## starhawk (15 Apr 2015)

User269 said:


> I've got a conventional road bike, but when I'm not riding it I spend a lot of time being recumbent.



You mean that you are a real lazy guy


----------



## Bonifatius (22 Apr 2015)

My one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

Bonifatius said:


> My one.
> 
> View attachment 86523


Being a numbie to the recumbent scene, how did you get your water bottle mounted there under the seat?


----------



## Bonifatius (23 Apr 2015)

The HP Velotechnik engineers have design of the seat mounting on both sides.
If it is very interesting, I can take a photo if they are not on the Internet already.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Bonifatius said:


> The HP Velotechnik engineers have design of the seat mounting on both sides.
> If it is very interesting, I can take a photo if they are not on the Internet already.


Thanks. Don't need the photo. Sadly the ICE engineers have only put the 1 water bottle holder mount on their design despite the model it being suitable for touring. I have been given a camalbak insides to assist but I'm still looking at options because where they have put the single mount is of no use to me with a bad back. I have a solution for 1 bottle just not for any others and at the moment an already being too carry more water due to length of time I'm out and current lack of fitness.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2015)

I ude a Camelbak "Unbottle"






Can be fitted in the gap behind the seat on most designs, fixed either with straps to the seat frame, or around the seat itself


Tube fits over your shoulder


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I ude a Camelbak "Unbottle"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that is what I was given. I just haven't worked out how to fit it behind the seat yet because my crutches are already there and they can't go anywhere else. I'm also not that keen on straps going over the seat to be honest. And I'm used to my camelbak podium which does not get warm at all. So still working on an ideal solution.


----------



## andytheflyer (24 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Being a numbie to the recumbent scene, how did you get your water bottle mounted there under the seat?



There's a bottle mount under the seat on my Performer - basically 2 Rivnuts inserted into the GRP spine moulding of the hardshell seat. If the trike has a similar seat moulding maybe a mount can be added with Rivnuts?
I've also fitted a Topeak bottle mount (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CKG2psWAj8UCFevItAodWiIA9Q&gclsrc=aw.ds) to the bike frame under the seat - it's a stainless strap that clamps with a screw and incorporates the two screw mounts for a cage of your choice - so I have 2 bottles mounted under the seat. I can't get at them whilst riding but that seems to be a common 'bent problem.


----------



## Bonifatius (4 May 2015)

The is link about bottles holders.
http://hostelshoppe.com/HP-VELOTECHNIK-H20-Bottle-System-#39593-39593/


----------



## Falco Frank (5 May 2015)

One more nubie, clocking in.

Toxy TT just bought two weeks ago:






Very similar to the above but at the moment with over seat steering...

Keen to try the underseat option as it appeals to my sense of humour.

Kinda wishing I bought a bike with a larger rear wheel diameter already but as an introduction to bents I dont think I could want much better really.

More soon.


----------



## scotbiker (23 May 2015)

Here's some pics of my Volae Expedition Pro


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2015)

Nice


----------



## Falco Frank (28 May 2015)

@scotbiker +1 VERY elegant looking bike.


----------



## arallsopp (28 May 2015)

That is extremely attractive, @scotbiker. When I finally get my bag of bits together, I hope the outcome is as pretty as that.


----------



## scotbiker (28 May 2015)

Thanks guys  . I've since bought a fastback carbon slim bag for the seat and it's getting mudguards as well, and maybe some more frame bags, so won't look quite as shiny! It's only been out in fair weather as well to my shame..


----------



## neil earley (29 May 2015)

have you a link for the carbon slim bag


----------



## scotbiker (29 May 2015)

Yeah sure
http://www.icletta.com/shop/gepaeck/gepaecktaschen/toptasche-fastback-carbon-slim.html


----------



## Tortoise (2 Jun 2015)

OK, here's mine ................






Could be up for sale shortly, as soon as I figure out how many posts I have to make before I'm permitted onto the 'For Sale' boards!


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

Tortoise said:


> OK, here's mine ................
> View attachment 90540
> 
> 
> Could be up for sale shortly, as soon as I figure out how many posts I have to make before I'm permitted onto the 'For Sale' boards!



*Oh Noooooooo - MUST RESIST!*


----------



## scotbiker (2 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> *Oh Noooooooo - MUST RESIST!*


----------



## Falco Frank (2 Jun 2015)

LoL - Ive only had my Toxy 6 weeks!


----------



## Tortoise (2 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> LoL - I've only had my Toxy 6 weeks!


 Doesn't it need a slick, fast 'best friend'?


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Jun 2015)

I'm very envious of you guys! I'd love to try a recumbent, but for now, I'll stick with my DF's.


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2015)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> I'm very envious of you guys! I'd love to try a recumbent, but for now, I'll stick with my DF's.


Though just to be confusing, this is also a DF .....


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> *Oh Noooooooo - MUST RESIST!*


Resistance is futile!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (4 Jun 2015)

Now THAT I could "ride!"
Would also have to tell my boss I need a parking space 



StuAff said:


> Though just to be confusing, this is also a DF .....


----------



## arallsopp (5 Jun 2015)

N+1 is here:


----------



## scotbiker (5 Jun 2015)

oooo an Encore! Are you going to do a review on it? That is one seriously lovely bike


----------



## TreeHuggery (5 Jun 2015)

me - a little kmx stunt trike - love it ;-)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (7 Jun 2015)

arallsopp said:


> N+1 is here:



That is lovely! Cheeky wave to the camera too haha!


----------



## arallsopp (10 Jun 2015)

scotbiker said:


> oooo an Encore! Are you going to do a review on it? That is one seriously lovely bike



I hope to. Got to find the legs and time to ride the bugger first. It looks fast sitting still, which is just as well considering the miles I've not put in on her


----------



## neil earley (10 Jun 2015)

Very cool looking bent, keep us all updated on how it rides


----------



## scotbiker (10 Jun 2015)

arallsopp said:


> I hope to. Got to find the legs and time to ride the bugger first. It looks fast sitting still, which is just as well considering the miles I've not put in on her



You'll soon be cruising at 30mph easy I bet 
Did you get a chance to test ride one before you bought it or did you just order online? Was the process pretty smooth?


----------



## arallsopp (11 Jun 2015)

scotbiker said:


> Did you get a chance to test ride one before you bought it or did you just order online? Was the process pretty smooth?



Bought it online, sight unseen, no test. Process was pretty simple. From the initial emailed statement of interest, all I had to do was:

email confirmation of the order (this reserved a frameset in the next batch to be manufactured).
await confirmation of manufacturing date.
pay a deposit.
hold fire until batch run complete. 
pay the remainder.
wait a week for delivery.
put the components on.
Mind you, just like the process of coastal erosion, simplicity does not equate to velocity. Although the agent was very good at keeping comms responsive, you're buying something that doesn't yet exist. Its not a case of plucking it from a shelf and boxing it, and there are many more dependencies and opportunities for the timeline to spool out. For me, that meant the mails started flowing at the beginning of the year, and the original ETA was March. There was no deposit payable until May, shortly after which pretty much everything came together. Its taken me the best part of a month to build her since then, mainly because nothing is quite the standard size (eg. skinny derailleur post) or length (eg. brake lines) and work was always going to ramp up as we moved beyond April (which was part of the reason for getting it in March).

Mind you, that's mostly behind me now. I've got the bike, and when I'm next back from the States, I'll be trying her out.


----------



## scotbiker (11 Jun 2015)

Thanks arallsopp. Very helpful post. Look forward to your review


----------



## Rural Spaceman (15 Jun 2015)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Street Machine GT


----------



## tfg71 (21 Jun 2015)

wished I hadn't found this posting - now another thing to add to my wish list


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2015)

scotbiker said:


> Thanks arallsopp. Very helpful post. Look forward to your review



Here you go.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (10 Jul 2015)

Grasshopper, and use of sons KMX Venom [


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jul 2015)

Totally OT

WHen I was in the Navy we had a new midshipman and were told that we had to look after him,and not to upset him

His name was David Carradine!

On his first day , he was introduced by the Commanding Officer

He was not impressed when we all bowed,palms together and said .....

" ahhhhh Glasshopper"

It stuck and for some 15 years the poor guy was referred to as " Grasshopper"


----------



## DaddyPaddey (11 Jul 2015)

Not certain whether I am breaching protocol, but if so apologies. Is @Cunobelin the guy I met a week or so ago, in Stubbington, riding a Hase trike and owns a Gekko?


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2015)

Sounds like him !

I've Edited your post to include '@' before Cunobelin's name - this will trigger an Alert message for the recipient/ intended victim !


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jul 2015)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Not certain whether I am breaching protocol, but if so apologies. Is @Cunobelin the guy I met a week or so ago, in Stubbington, riding a Hase trike and owns a Gekko?



It was.... nice to have met you

As an aside....

One of the girls at work was travelling by car and saw the Grasshopper, and then saw me on the Kett and realised she had been waving at the wrong person!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> It was.... nice to have met you
> 
> As an aside....
> 
> One of the girls at work was travelling by car and saw the Grasshopper, and then saw me on the Kett and realised she had been waving at the wrong person!


I have someone who routinely waves at me every time they see me out on the trike. I haven't a clue who they are!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jul 2015)

Ah … but people _do_ just wave, toot, , , smile, laugh etc at 'bents - and even more so at trikes !


----------



## DaddyPaddey (13 Jul 2015)

I had a group of feral yoof last week reckon the grasshopper was "right sh*t". According to grandson that meant they liked it a lot!


----------



## znarf42 (17 Jul 2015)

DaddyPaddey said:


> I had a group of feral yoof last week reckon the grasshopper was "right sh*t". According to grandson that meant they liked it a lot!



They also use the phrase "sick" to indicate approval. I have learnt this word only since riding bents.


----------



## Falco Frank (20 Jul 2015)

Dont worry, apparently, mine is a 'flying saucer'!


----------



## andyreeves9 (25 Jul 2015)

bonj2 said:


> You've got _FOUR_ recumbents? Why the devil do you need _four_? Give me one.


ditto consider an offer for one?


----------



## andyreeves9 (25 Jul 2015)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


hope to try my disabled bones on one to see if i can get back to cycling again


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Jul 2015)

andyreeves9 said:


> hope to try my disabled bones on one to see if i can get back to cycling again


The Street Machine is a very good bicycle. I managed to break the frame on mine after about 20 years though (not a design fault: I'm pretty sure it arose from the slamming effect of coming down from high kerbs onto road. You can't redistribute your weight on a recumbent like you can on an upright) and then switched to a HPV Scorpion trike which I've for about six months now. I used to love my Street Machine but I wouldn't go back to one now that I've got used to the Scorpion. You might want to try both before coming to a final decision. (See post #557 on this thread for a picture of the Scorpion.)


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jul 2015)

Falco Frank said:


> Dont worry, apparently, mine is a 'flying saucer'!



I was on the Catrike:







Someone asked where the mounting points for th engine and wings were....

They thought it was a microlight chassis


T'other was a Dr Who event (sad I know) where I had a small fan club who thought that it was a futuristic SciFi vehicle I had built... it included one older guy who remembered seeing Christopher Walken riding a recumbent in "Brainstorm"


09:41


----------



## Sandman-bm (9 Aug 2015)

Only 5 recumbent trikes, This is the latest one of a matched pair of folding mid drive E trikes




The only problem I have with it is riding it causes me severe ear ache !!! SWMBO keeps asking when hers will be ready


----------



## Scoosh (9 Aug 2015)

Sandman-bm said:


> The only problem I have with it is riding it causes me severe ear ache !!! SWMBO keeps asking when hers will be ready



"When I have perfected it, Dear …"


----------



## Sandman-bm (10 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> "When I have perfected it, Dear …"


I tried that and all I got as a reply was " your an experienced trike builder and brilliant engineer and by the way I have hidden that case of Merlot you bought" !!!!!!!!
Women can be soooo cruel


----------



## busa5504 (27 Aug 2015)

Ello @DaddyPaddey recommended I join......being my father I suppose I should do as I am told. I have got a KMX Karts - Venom, had it 1.5 years and love it, when I can pinch it back from @DaddyPaddey doing approx 75 miles a week on it. Its a little agricultural in design but def does the job, being disabled too it has really aided me not only in commuting and exercise. It has a 500w motor also as often I can only use the one leg due to aforementioned disability but only use that on days when i am struggling. It does weigh a fair amount at 27kg fully loaded with battery and motor but manage (without electrics) average 13ish mph for an hour consistently. Major gripes, its heavy, doesn't fold so taking it places such as trains and on the car is a little cumbersome. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## voyager (27 Aug 2015)

Hi ,
and welcome to the forum  maybe a second trike is needed for dad to ride ? to stop


----------



## busa5504 (27 Aug 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi ,
> and welcome to the forum  maybe a second trike is needed for dad to ride ? to stop



His is on order  however would love a folding, lighter, full suspension one..... christmas present from a loving father ??? @DaddyPaddey   

This is mine


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2015)

voyager said:


> Hi ,
> and welcome to the forum  maybe a second trike is needed for dad to ride ? to stop






MY wife blackmailed me with a similar situation, I could only have my Gekko back if I bought her one. Then hers is at a higher spec (Bionx motor) than mine.... I think I did something wrong there


----------



## Scoosh (27 Aug 2015)

There are apparently still some people who join CycleChat thinking they can _save_ money… 

 busa5504 and  to CC  !

We're here to help …


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Street Machine GT
> Challenge Hurricane
> Linear LWB
> Catrike Expedition





Cunobelin said:


> Street Machine GT
> Challenge Hurricane
> Linear LWB
> Catrike Expedition


Would love some recumbent advice as I have a bit of an itch to scratch!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Aug 2015)

Add two HP Velotechnik Gekkos and a Kettwiesel since that post

Whilst happy to answer any questions, all mine are touring or commuting and I have a bias towards trikes

There are people on here who can advise on the gaps in my experience and knowledge


----------



## Sailorsi (29 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Add two HP Velotechnik Gekkos and a Kettwiesel since that post
> 
> Whilst happy to answer any questions, all mine are touring or commuting and I have a bias towards trikes
> 
> There are people on here who can advise on the gaps in my experience and knowledge


Much appreciated.


----------



## Andrew1971 (11 Sep 2015)

Hi All
I have a KMX Kart tornado its 2 days old. I am in Brompton,Northallerton 
And hi all


----------



## Scoosh (11 Sep 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi All
> I have a KMX Kart tornado its 2 days old. I am in Brompton,Northallerton
> And hi all


 

Have lots of fun ! 

Oh - and  to the Dark side !


----------



## Lanky (28 Sep 2015)

Hi all, I am a Whike owner. And live in sunny Northallerton. I usually sail through Brompton a couple times a week.


----------



## Andrew1971 (28 Sep 2015)

@Lanky I have seen you a couple of time's on your whike when i first saw it i thought what was that driving the opposit way in car.
And Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lanky (29 Sep 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> @Lanky I have seen you a couple of time's on your whike when i first saw it i thought what was that driving the opposit way in car.
> And Welcome to the forum


Eeeeee, I thought no one would notice me. These trikes just blend into the backgroud :-)


----------



## Andrew1971 (1 Oct 2015)

Can't miss you as you go sailing by


----------



## Pikey (8 Oct 2015)

As of Monday, I'll be joining the recumbent crew, when this arrives






Bought some rollers to pop it on through the winter as it will be wrapped in cotton wool for at least the first year.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2015)

Oooh - that looks _nice_ ! 


Hope you have many happy miles together.


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Oct 2015)

Bugger that make's my KMX look like crap. Hopefully that's one you won't regret.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2015)

Andrew1971 said:


> Bugger that make's my KMX look loike crap. Hopefully that's one you won't regret.


It may look different, but you didn't have to spend so much and you'll have just as much fun, had my KMX a year now done over 1600 miles and still smiling


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Oct 2015)

I am still loving mine about 1 month on. Starting to run out of gears i only have 8 at the moment


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2015)

The most beautiful machine is .... yours


----------



## Scoosh (9 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> The most beautiful machine is .... yours


… but there's always 'room' for the n+1 …


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Oct 2015)

numbnuts said:


> It may look different, but you didn't have to spend so much and you'll have just as much fun, had my KMX a year now done over 1600 miles and still smiling


I've pretty much decided on this 

http://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Performance/KMX-Viper-Adults-Sports-Trike.aspx

If anyone has any opinions, please comment, good or bad, as it will be my first recumbent.


----------



## voyager (9 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've pretty much decided on this
> 
> http://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Performance/KMX-Viper-Adults-Sports-Trike.aspx
> 
> If anyone has any opinions, please comment, good or bad, as it will be my first recumbent.





Cheap trike -
They had some issues a while ago with paint-work , NO rear brake , Direct knuckle steering , twist grip gear change , hard seat .

Personally I would rather have had that e-bay trike and got a set of road tyres . for 1/2 the cost 

But don't let me put you off , you can always sell it later  once you have learned better 

Designed and distributed from KMX near Fareham, Hampshire - they have a few demo trikes at the show-room.
You would need to arrange a test ride / viewing prior to descending on them 

Try it first before you buy  and you only have yourself to blame 

regards emma


----------



## Pikey (9 Oct 2015)

Pikey said:


> As of Monday, I'll be joining the recumbent crew, when this arrives
> View attachment 106143
> 
> 
> ...


"


Andrew1971 said:


> Bugger that make's my KMX look like crap. Hopefully that's one you won't regret.



I don't think I'll regret her, even if it just sits in the lounge looking lush.

Listen, there is owt wrong with a kmx, I was looking at the venom of theirs, until I was left some cash from a relative me and Mrs P looked after. I just thought that this would probably be the only time I would ever be able to buy a bike or trike outright because of it.

Deal is though, I'm going to try and raise at least the cost of the trike through sponsored audaxes and other rides for Dorothy House who helped us look after said relative nearer the end. 

Feed it forward and all that...


----------



## Pikey (9 Oct 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> The most beautiful machine is .... yours



+1 for this. This is my first real expensive bike/trike, but not my first freaking lovely bike.

If you look at your machine and think "feck that's lush" it's the right one*

*pikey may have imbibed half a bottle of rum at this point so no responsibility is taken for any such slushy comments or views implied. Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've pretty much decided on this
> 
> http://www.kmxkarts.co.uk/Recumbent-Trikes/KMX-Performance/KMX-Viper-Adults-Sports-Trike.aspx
> 
> If anyone has any opinions, please comment, good or bad, as it will be my first recumbent.


I went for the Cobra for the lower gearing and I'm glad I did as I have trouble with hills and have now gone even lower by changing the 22T for a 20T, the other reason was the rear brake.
I first bought it for off road use, but found it so nice to ride it has become my favourite and hardly use the bike now.
I've changed the tyres the to Schwalbe Big Apple for a smooth fast ride pumped up to 60-70, I bought the racks from them too they will say it will only take a front pannier, but I have full size 46L ones and they are fine.


----------



## Andrew1971 (10 Oct 2015)

My KMX Tornado is the most expensive trike/bike i have ever bought and came with a rear brake. I thought the extra weight would be an issue and turned out it was not. It's been a steep learning curve and loved every moment of it. Go one buy it you know you want too
Andrew


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Oct 2015)

Rear bakes on a trike are not essential as the braking is done on the front wheels

It can also reduce performance!

If you have independent braking (each lever operates the nearest wheel) then it ca also be used for steering as well

A rear brake lever means that you need to double up the front brakes which complicates setiing up and matching the brake performance

The only real use is as a parking brake... and even this can be overcome with a velcro "cinch strap" used to hold a front brake on

None of my trikes have a rear brake


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Oct 2015)

numbnuts said:


> I went for the Cobra for the lower gearing and I'm glad I did as I have trouble with hills and have now gone even lower by changing the 22T for a 20T, the other reason was the rear brake.
> I first bought it for off road use, but found it so nice to ride it has become my favourite and hardly use the bike now.
> I've changed the tyres the to Schwalbe Big Apple for a smooth fast ride pumped up to 60-70, I bought the racks from them too they will say it will only take a front pannier, but I have full size 46L ones and they are fine.


How do you find those twist grip shifters?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Oct 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> How do you find those twist grip shifters?


Hi to be honest they are OK until the summer came with sweaty hands they are hard to operate due to not enough strength in the little fingers, if you slide your hand down to the the thumb and first finger it's all right well sort of. If there had been an option I would like barends as they are so easy to use I have them on my touring bike. I think having twist shifters and only 8 speed it has been done to keep the price low. Don't get me wrong the trike is well made I went to see them as they are not far from me and had a test ride, they will actually put it together for you if you want I don't think there is a charge for this only good if you can put it in the back of an estate car, but as Mike was not there I tool it home in a box I put it together myself which is very easy video on youtube 
View: https://youtu.be/Fpzj98Urtpg


Over all for the price it is very good value for money and I'm well pleased with it, as things wear out I will change gearing to 27 and barends, but not for a year or too.


----------



## busa5504 (12 Oct 2015)

I have a viper and have over 2000 miles clocked.up on it (1000 in last 5 months) and do love it. Yes it's agricultural looking and weight but it's rugged. Up hills is hard work but arnt all bents?

I changed the tyres over to marathon plus and had my first puncture in 1.5 years last week. 

The owner barry I couldn't commend him enough he makes so.much effort to please and ultimately he wa dthe reason I choose kmx.

Would in get another... maybe not as i would want something lighter, thay folds and faster.....would I trade it in for.something else.... no as it does everything I need and looks pretty cool too.


----------



## busa5504 (13 Oct 2015)

Apologies for the spelling was on my phone 


busa5504 said:


> I have a viper and have over 2000 miles clocked up on it (1000 in last 5 months) and do love it. Yes it's agricultural looking and weighty but it's rugged. Up-hills is hard work but aren't all bents?
> 
> I changed the tyres over to marathon plus and had my first puncture in 1.5 years last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2015)

Well I had the tyres changed on my trike (still can't manage it with my bad back) and my average speed along the same 23 mile route had increased by almost 1mph. I'm happy. In fact today I did the 23 mile route with an extension making it a 34 mile route and my average speed was 9.3mph! 

I managed to take a combined 750g off the tyre weight changing over to a marathon supreme from a badly cracked marathon XR and from the big apples to trykers. I haven't noticed any obvious difference in comfort or handling but I did add a thicker pad to my seat which reflects my body heat back at my back and is best described as amazingly warm and like during on my electric heat mat at times! It should be more than warm enough through winter.


----------



## voyager (13 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I managed to take a combined 750g off the tyre weight changing over to a marathon supreme from a badly cracked marathon XR and from the big apples to trykers. I haven't noticed any obvious difference in comfort or handling but I did add a thicker pad to my seat which reflects my body heat back at my back and is best described as amazingly warm and like during on my electric heat mat at times! It should be more than warm enough through winter.



Doesn't seem a long time ago when the trike was new - badly cracked marathon already ?

baco foil in the seat pad helps reflect the heat back into the body 

regards emma


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2015)

voyager said:


> Doesn't seem a long time ago when the trike was new - badly cracked marathon already ?
> 
> baco foil in the seat pad helps reflect the heat back into the body
> 
> regards emma


It's an old marathon XR I had on the wheel already. My rear wheel from my expedition bike was a Rohloff high so I had the trike made to take that wheel... The tyre has seen duty on all my UK tours plus part of my attempted world tour... It's had a long life. It may live a while yet but I'm not sure. We will see how this new one goes with the Cheshire lanes...

The seat was just a mesh seat and adding the pad had helped considerably with both comfort and warmth. It's a £9.99 sleeping mat/extra thick pilates mat that I cut up. I needed the softness and warmth. My stunning bit of initiative was to put it into the mesh seat between the mesh and the straps rather than actually sit on it! When I get home, I'll cut another attempt this time from the length of the mat rather than the width and make it about 15cm longer so it runs for the entire length of the seat rather than finishing early! I may even put the odd drainage hold in it incase of inclement weather!  it might save me from sitting in a puddle


----------



## Agethon (17 Oct 2015)

Just saying hello! Just starting out, if not a little late? Got my first recumbent (trike) three weeks ago. Enjoying it lots.... Only clocked about 60 miles so far but not been out much yet!


----------



## Andrew1971 (18 Oct 2015)

Agethon what trike do you have !!


----------



## Agethon (18 Oct 2015)

Andrew, It is an ICE RS Sprint (not a two seater !!)


----------



## DaddyPaddey (21 Oct 2015)

Well the Avatar will have to change now the Glasshopper has gone and a nice new Scorpion fs 26 arrived from Germany [via Glasgow], Oh and the big recumbent grin has returned!
I opted for the SRAM dual drive but feel the lowest gear is a little high. Does any one else have any experience with SRAM?


----------



## PaulM (21 Oct 2015)

Congrats on the new machine. It should be easy enough to fit a smaller chainring. Might be worth fitting a double ring at the front, with a smaller one for loaded touring and/or hilly terrain. You can always change the front by hand with the chain tube rather than going to the trouble of fitting another shifter and cable. I think the dual drive is excellent, particularly if you set it up so that most of your riding is in direct drive (no. 2).


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2015)

PaulM said:


> Congrats on the new machine. It should be easy enough to fit a smaller chainring. Might be worth fitting a double ring at the front, with a smaller one for loaded touring and/or hilly terrain. You can always change the front by hand with the chain tube rather than going to the trouble of fitting another shifter and cable. I think the dual drive is excellent, particularly if you set it up so that most of your riding is in direct drive (no. 2).


 On the Hurricane I have a manual change

With SPDs you can maintain revolutions with the left foot and guide the change with the right


----------



## Sailorsi (24 Oct 2015)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Well the Avatar will have to change now the Glasshopper has gone and a nice new Scorpion fs 26 arrived from Germany [via Glasgow], Oh and the big recumbent grin has returned!
> I opted for the SRAM dual drive but feel the lowest gear is a little high. Does any one else have any experience with SRAM?



Pleased it arrived safely  I'm sure I will see you out and about soon. I'm just starting my build and using SRAM, I have gone for a MTB 11-36 rear and a road 50/34 front so hoping that will be enough range, apparently the 10 speed road/MTB components are compatible with the road shifter. Lets hope so!
So far the wheel set has arrived which is a start! Have fun


----------



## DaddyPaddey (27 Oct 2015)

Isn't life a learning curve. I fitted the Streamer fairing and thought it did nothing to the looks, but came down Portsdown Hill [our big mountain] on the first day with a certain amount of braking, and found it was extremely stable [unlike the KMX]. At the weekend came down same stretch, unfaired, no braking. Seemed quick, but I was astonished when subsequently looking at the gps to discover the max was 1k less than with the fairing. However mounting and dismounting with the fairing caused my so called friends much hilarity


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Oct 2015)

Which route?

I find "Down End Road" the best as it is more open and less curved than some of the others

Totally OT..... a Brompton with one pedal is far slower than a recumbent trike on this route!

DAMHITK


----------



## DaddyPaddey (28 Oct 2015)

Not quite so quick going up though is it! Rates as an 8 on my huffometer.


----------



## kerryw (16 Nov 2015)

Hi All
I have a performer folding trike, bought it about 2 years ago, before that I had an early KMX


----------



## neil earley (20 Nov 2015)

NICE TRIKE keep us all informed on your rides , happy triking


----------



## andytheflyer (22 Nov 2015)

kerryw said:


> Hi All
> I have a performer folding trike, bought it about 2 years ago, before that I had an early KMX
> 
> View attachment 110114


Hi @kerryw 
I have a Performer 2w recumbent - I live down the A41 not far from you. If you need help with the Performer I may be able to advise. Good pieces of kit though.


----------



## hoxtonhopper (27 Nov 2015)

I've been laid back since 1998, when I bought my first bikeE at Bikefix. I upgraded from that bikeE 'AT' model to a bikeE 'RX' a few years later, just before the bikeE corporation folded, and it's still going pretty well.

About four years ago I added to the stable by buying a second-hand Ratcatcher 9, made by Mike Burrows.

Both bikes are great fun to ride, but the latter is an absolute dream, especially on a good road. Mike envisaged it as a fast day bike or weekend tourer, but I have pressed it into service for some longer rides. The furthest I've been on it so far is the south of France and back.


----------



## neil earley (27 Nov 2015)

hoxtonhopper said:


> I've been laid back since 1998, when I bought my first bikeE at Bikefix. I upgraded from that bikeE 'AT' model to a bikeE 'RX' a few years later, just before the bikeE corporation folded, and it's still going pretty well.
> 
> About four years ago I added to the stable by buying a second-hand Ratcatcher 9, made by Mike Burrows.
> 
> Both bikes are great fun to ride, but the latter is an absolute dream, especially on a good road. Mike envisaged it as a fast day bike or weekend tourer, but I have pressed it into service for some longer rides. The furthest I've been on it so far is the south of France and back.


 Well done on your ride to France ,love the ratcatcher seen a few on YT and look a nice fast bent


----------



## starbug (7 Feb 2016)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


I have an ICE Adventure rs trike


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Mar 2016)

*raises hand*
Hello. I'm TheDoctor and I've joined the Dark Side! A Pashley PDQ, since you ask.
Here it is, on the way back from Norfolk.


----------



## Sailorsi (6 Mar 2016)

Exercise whilst lying down, can't beat it.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2016)

Sailorsi said:


> Exercise whilst lying down, can't beat it.



@Fnaar 

I hear Ms Goodbody also recommends this, but I have no idea what she rides


----------



## mrandmrspoves (7 Mar 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> *raises hand*
> Hello. I'm TheDoctor and I've joined the Dark Side! A Pashley PDQ, since you ask.
> Here it is, on the way back from Norfolk.
> View attachment 120898


 I used to have one just like yours! ☺


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Mar 2016)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I used to have one just like yours! ☺


It's a small world!


----------



## Arellcat (12 Jun 2016)

Another recumbent rider checking in.

I started in about 2003 with a Windcheetah, then added a HP Velo Speedmachine in about 2005. I bought a Lightning P-38 in 2007 and sold the other two (I loved the SpM but had endless knee trouble), then bought a RANS V-Squared a couple of years after that for touring. I now divide my time about equally between my P-38, which I really love to bits, and my carbon Quest velomobile which is fast, comfortable, warm, huge, impractical, and lots of fun.


----------



## stearman65 (5 Aug 2016)

I have a Triaid / Theraplay Tracer!!! What's that you say. It's classed as a motability aid which I bought yesterday & hope to convert to a more user friendly trike with gears & QR wheels. Details will emerge when I'm approved.


----------



## earbyphil (17 Aug 2016)

Hello.
New recumbent rider from the edge of the Yorkshire Dales.
I purchased a second-hand Performer 700 to try my hand at a new skill.
It has been a steep learning curve with only slight injuries. I am taking the recumbent to the Netherlands for my holiday as I need some flat land to try some distance trips.


----------



## Andrew1971 (17 Aug 2016)

@earbyphil where about's of the yorkshire dales are you. i am a northallerton


----------



## Alex H (18 Aug 2016)

We Bought a Hase Pino tandem a couple of months ago, so my wife is now a recumbent rider


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2016)

Alex H said:


> We Bought a Hase Pino tandem a couple of months ago, so my wife is now a recumbent rider
> 
> View attachment 140235




I think you can "join the club" by default


----------



## dbeattie (3 Dec 2016)

HP Velotechnik street machine


----------



## Always Cross (3 Dec 2016)

Hi I have an Ice Adventure Trike which I love. Just bought a Hp Velotechnik Street Machine which will be a challenge to ride but will keep me interested in riding.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2016)

New recumbent rider here. Just under 100 miles covered in the 3 weeks I've had it.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (9 Dec 2016)

So what did you get? Any piccies?


----------



## Marco Stefano (31 Dec 2016)

I am the new owner (well, since nearly two years ago - where did that go?) of the white Nazca Fuego featured on Dave McCraw's website. Nice.


----------



## FishFright (5 Feb 2017)

You can add 1 more rider and 2 more trikes to your list

Trice Classic ( Can you guess where I'd been? )







And my VTX . My favourite of my many things to pedal


----------



## PaulM (20 Feb 2017)

Lovely VTX. My new baby, built from frameset. Cromo frame is handmade in the Netherlands:












Paseo right



__ PaulM
__ 20 Feb 2017



Built from frameset. Cromo frame handmade in the Netherlands

















Paseo left



__ PaulM
__ 20 Feb 2017



Carbon forks and carbon seat


----------



## Don6000 (6 Apr 2017)

This was my first recumbent, It proved a very cheap way to try recumbents and was apparently made by a bike shop owner for himself some time back in the 80's.

I then moved on to Street Machine GT which I have enjoyed for the last few years. but is likely to go soon to provide garage space for my latest purchase.






Very recently purchased (still need to lengthen the chain after extending the boom so not had a decent trial ride yet) is this ICE Trice Q with Windrap fairing and Q rotors. This was once owned in the past by Carl (Black Panther) on this forum.


----------



## fixedfixer (3 Aug 2017)

My first and current recumbent. Home built Mach 1 which has been great fun and has inspired me to build a Mach 2.


----------



## AndyBa (21 Aug 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



I bought a 2nd hand KMX Tornado the took the plunge and bought an incomplete KMX X Class which I'm trying to revive - so I have 2.
Low bugdet but I always fancied a tadpole. I just didn't expect some parts would be so hard to replace..Still its a learning experience!

edit: Pics added
1st is the KMX Tornado it has mag wheels and botched rear drop-outs (it was previously motorised).

2nd is a KMX x Class, the frame is holed and pitted with rust (write-off - good rear drop-outs tho) it only has one front wheel (why is it soooo hard to match!). I do have the seat cover whicj isn't shown.
A home-brewed a molasses mix (see Youtube - I recommend it) has made the rust disappear from the stub-axles and various other parts.


----------



## Andrew1971 (22 Aug 2017)

Where's the pic's


----------



## AndyBa (2 Sep 2017)

Pics uploaded- see my original post above.


----------



## fixedfixer (4 Sep 2017)

Weather was nice this weekend so took the 'bent for a blast'.


----------



## Slogger (5 Sep 2017)

White Swan Russian frame ..Full suspension high racer ..Love it and will never look back ..Looking forward to building a Vendetta 2 clone


----------



## fixedfixer (6 Sep 2017)

@Slogger Thread and pics on the Vendetta 2 clone when you get building please. 


(Edit - I see you already have started a thread, nice one)


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2017)

Oooh, forgot to post here. I bought the member formerly known as Trikeman's fully suspended ICE Trice Q a few months back. Only covered 100 miles on it so far for various reasons, but I love the thing and it's a keeper.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Sep 2017)

A new (to me) n+0.75, care of eBay. 

25% discount for omitting the handlebars.


----------



## StuAff (10 Sep 2017)

arallsopp said:


> A new (to me) n+0.75, care of eBay.
> 
> 25% discount for omitting the handlebars.



Fine skills!


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2017)

Love those gloves.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Love those gloves.



I know. Recumbent specific, I found them in a shoe shop of all places!


----------



## fixedfixer (12 Sep 2017)

I love the way we grin when riding a recumbent. Good video.


----------



## MrBorg (28 Sep 2017)

Schlitter encore for speed and distance 





Ice vortex for grins and fun


----------



## arallsopp (29 Sep 2017)

MrBorg said:


> Schlitter encore for speed and distance



Nice bike. Speed and distance are very different masters to reconcile, so its testament to the good design of the Encore that it'll do both. 

If you're looking for a removable, (relatively) affordable, and flexible way of adding more luggage without impacting weight and drag, I had some wins with Ortlieb bike packing accessory packs this summer. If you're moderately handy with a needle and thread, you can deploy them as side pods (per below). 7 Litres for the pair, at about 400g all in. This configuration gave me the confidence to tackle longer distances and the freedom to bring drinks, snacks and clothing


----------



## fixedfixer (29 Sep 2017)

Have added some 'bling' to the home built.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2017)

Oooooh ! A pair of Schlitters 

Were I 10 years younger ...  - but I was talking to LaidBack Dave G t'other day and he was saying all is not very well in Schlitter-world right now ...  A Watch-this-space situation.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2017)

Scoosh said:


> Oooooh ! *A pair of Schlitters *
> 
> Were I 10 years younger ...  - but I was talking to LaidBack Dave G t'other day and he was saying all is not very well in Schlitter-world right now ...  A Watch-this-space situation.


Can you say that on here?


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Can you say that on here?


Mod Approved !


----------



## PaulM (14 Oct 2017)

Scoosh said:


> Oooooh ! A pair of Schlitters
> 
> Were I 10 years younger ...  - but I was talking to LaidBack Dave G t'other day and he was saying all is not very well in Schlitter-world right now ...  A Watch-this-space situation.



That doesn't sound good. Bacchetta have expanded their range of carbon bikes since the Encore was launched and they are a reliable brand.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Oct 2017)

My understanding was that it was more to do with the European manufacturer of Schlitter doing it all themselves, rather than having the US part ... or something. My impression was that Schlitter bikes will still be available but maybe under a different name ???


----------



## rojobe (18 Nov 2017)

Hase Pino (Allround) and an HPV scorpion FS20 fitted with a Bafang 8fun 250w motor.


----------



## Anarco (2 Jan 2018)

VTX also XLNT and a heavy duty Optima Rider( much tweeked) Also PDQ (Pashley) waiting for a rebuild.
Will swap the lot for a Fokker Triplane


----------



## Time Waster (11 Jan 2018)

You'd have one more if there was a damn retailer near me or anyone had a secondhand one to sell outside of London area or the South of England.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2018)

Time Waster said:


> You'd have one more if there was a damn retailer near me or anyone had a secondhand one to sell outside of London area or the South of England.


I'm not in the South!

In fact when I went down to try and buy one in London, I was told what I was planning on doing would be impossible. I've done it a number of times since I bought mine. Including the ride home, across The Pennines.


----------



## RedTrikePilot (4 Mar 2018)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


I have an ice sprint 26 recumbent trike.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2018)

RedTrikePilot said:


> I have an ice sprint 26 recumbent trike.


Where about are you?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Where about are you?


Be a lot less trouble buying one.


----------



## duchessjewell (15 Mar 2018)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Cat trike 
ICE Sprint X
ICE Q

Devon UK


----------



## cogarch (3 Apr 2018)

Flux V200. Possibly the only one in the country!
Bought so that I could pull up at traffic lights and look Jaguar drivers in the eye...


----------



## hoxtonhopper (2 May 2018)

cogarch said:


> Flux V200. Possibly the only one in the country!
> Bought so that I could pull up at traffic lights and look Jaguar drivers in the eye...
> View attachment 402841


Nice. Reminiscent of the bikeE and HP Velotechnik Spirit.


----------



## Zeedoo (2 May 2018)

I have many bikes. One is a bent.


----------



## fossala (3 May 2018)

ICE QNT - Cornwall.


----------



## cogarch (11 May 2018)

hoxtonhopper said:


> Nice. Reminiscent of the bikeE and HP Velotechnik Spirit.


...and now reluctantly for sale..! Not sure of the etiquette here re posting eBay links..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2018)

cogarch said:


> ...and now reluctantly for sale..! Not sure of the etiquette here re posting eBay links..



Mod Note:
PM sent.
Welcome to CC!


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Mod Note:
> PM sent.
> Welcome to CC!


There was me thinking you'd posted that you'd come over to the Dark Side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2018)

hoxtonhopper said:


> Nice. Reminiscent of the bikeE and HP Velotechnik Spirit.








I just got a Bike E model AT yesterday.

Now to figure out how to ride it.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (24 May 2018)

Lean back into the seat and "relax".
The more tense you are the harder it is to control.
Start out gently and before long you'll be whizzing along wondering what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Time Waster (24 May 2018)

Take it easy downhill until you get a bit of experience on it. I took my new (old) streetmachine out for the first proper ride that's not on cycle paths mostly. One proper hill I went both ways on and scared myself silly coming down. Checked my speed out at the end and I'd reached only 30mph but it felt so dangerous. I got to that speed so easily too. Freewheeling.

Reason it felt scary was I tensed up and caused a bit of a wobble.

Learning to relax sounds easy but you don't realise it when you do tense up. I'm often so relaxed I ride one handed too much and steer with my hand resting ever so lightly on top of the bar end shifters that they don't shift with the weight of the touch. But downhill I had to put both hands on bars and tensed up too easily. It's really not as easy as telling yourself to relax IME. You have to get used to it and relax through experience.

Enjoy your bike! Have fun and join the dark side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2018)

Downhills the same in my experience, especially with that 14" wheel on the front. I also love the air shock at the rear, something I never cared much for in an upright bicycle.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (10 Jun 2018)

BikeEs aren't above a little go faster modding...







BikeE AT with 2x20” wheels. Quite a bit quicker than the standard 16” (305) front wheel version, but no high racer!

On any version, swapping the original T bars for something wider and a bit more swept back pays huge dividends in handling and comfort - on my other one I just chopped off the bars and used an Ahead stem and a set of North Road bars.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2018)

404 Not Found Anywhere said:


> BikeEs aren't above a little go faster modding...
> 
> View attachment 413637
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea at all. I've already looked intl the 20" wheel idea, just considering an appropriate threadless 20" fork. I do like the look of your conversion, I was afraid it would have rather a more extreme effect on the stance. Now that I consider it, I may have a complete "conversion kit" on hand in the person of a nicer old BMX I once found.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2018)

I found a manufactured stem for the Bike E,
with the water bottle mounts fore and aft,
which will accept regular handlebars.
Bike co-ops are wonderful, btw.
$5.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2018)

And some in-stock swept bars, already fitted and tested over 10 miles, excellent.
Many thanks @404 Not Found Anywhere , @Time Waster , and @Nigelnightmare !
Improved ride quality.


----------



## Sargent (2 Jul 2018)

Performer JC70
Wolverhampton
Will get some pictures up soon


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2018)

Sargent said:


> Performer JC70
> Wolverhampton
> Will get some pictures up soon


Well done, same here.


----------



## Sargent (3 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Well done, same here.



Be great to see photos of your setup!


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2018)

Sargent said:


> Be great to see photos of your setup!


I'll have to take a few, but apart from the rack it's exactly as it came. I did fit the supplied mudguards for a time, but one of the fronts split near the bracket and I couldn't stop the rear from rattling so off they came again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2018)

Sargent said:


> Be great to see photos of your setup!



Here you go, right hand mirror added since that was taken -


----------



## Sargent (3 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'll have to take a few, but apart from the rack it's exactly as it came. I did fit the supplied mudguards for a time, but one of the fronts split near the bracket and I couldn't stop the rear from rattling so off they came again.



Looks great

I ordered an additional seat - the mesh one - in case I wanted to fit it - but looks too much hassle

With the mudguards, they wouldnt seat right, so Ive left them. 

Im going to get it out tomorrow and clean it up, and get some photos over to you!


----------



## plantfit (3 Jul 2018)

Ice Trice Q26, just think the bigger rear wheel looks so much better, retro fitted new style Ice Ergomesh seat mesh and Shimano bar end shifters


----------



## davenite (5 Jul 2018)

You can me to the recumbent trikes list
Performer jc 26x. 30 speed from tomorrow


----------



## steve_c (13 Jul 2018)

I just signed up and I have a few recumbents I'm getting back on the road: ICE Micro, Windcheetah, and a Bike-E AT.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2018)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## fossala (14 Jul 2018)

fossala said:


> ICE QNT - Cornwall.


Now riding a Trice Micro, much faster!


----------



## brentj18 (30 Jul 2018)

I have a Performer Trike X and a 1992 Challenge Twisted that I took to Freecycle on Saturday.


----------



## plantfit (23 Aug 2018)

Met up with another trike rider in the next village to me,(he's recently moved to the village)between Newark and Lincoln, first ride out together this morning,great riding with another trike pilot




Have heard of another trike pilot who lives about six miles away in Wellingore Lincs so I will try to contact him next week, the trikes are taking over


----------



## BilboSmeggins (24 Aug 2018)

One more trikee here, as of two days ago . ICE Sprint X FS. Very happy with it indeed.


----------



## neil earley (24 Aug 2018)

BilboSmeggins said:


> One more trikee here, as of two days ago . ICE Sprint X FS. Very happy with it indeed.


No pic it didn't happen ! lol


----------



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

neil earley said:


> No pic it didn't happen ! lol



Okay, I'm no David Bailey, but here ya go


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2018)

Ooh, that's very nice indeed


----------



## BilboSmeggins (25 Aug 2018)

Thank you kindly, sir


----------



## jeffoi (4 Sep 2018)

I am a newbie.

Bought a 2006 ice QNT on eBay.

Was worried about the risk of eBay, but since my knee is stopping me from riding my Dawes galaxy I had to try (and with little money it was the only real option)

I love it. 

My husband wants one.

*Looks smug*


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2018)

jeffoi said:


> I am a newbie.
> 
> Bought a 2006 ice QNT on eBay.
> 
> ...


You are only a newbie till you've ridden it. You're one of us now, welcome aboard.


----------



## jeffoi (4 Sep 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> You are only a newbie till you've ridden it. You're one of us now, welcome aboard.


 
Thank you.

I must say I definitely prefer it to a 'normal bike'.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (5 Sep 2018)

jeffoi said:


> I am a newbie.
> 
> Bought a 2006 ice QNT on eBay.
> 
> ...



I was forced into the world of recumbents by dodgy knees also. All I can say is, “God bless those knees!!” I’ve never felt so relaxed and comfortable whilst cycling. Shame I didn’t discover these mad contraptions years ago 

Oh, and the new cycling position seems to suit my knackered knees perfectly. No longer an issue. Hope your new trike suits you as well as mine does me


----------



## Joeduck (8 Oct 2018)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Hi Andy
I've just joined the forum. I ride an Ice trike and a street machine. I'm just about to sell the latter as I've ordered a Performer high racer. Looking for people to ride with in Surrey if anybody interested.


----------



## busa5504 (21 Oct 2018)

Hi all, I have a KMX Venom since 2014 and as of last week I am now running a YOCH 750w Mid Drive to aid with my daily commute of 30+miles round trip. Do about 2.5k+ miles a year however that's not only just on the recumbent (my winter commuter), I have Trek SuperFly 6 MTB and a Genisis Dura 10 carbon gravel bike (my summer commuter) and lastly an alloy Gensis Day One. 8 speed hub gear bike for when in London


----------



## AlanGoodman (1 Dec 2018)

Catrike Speed, Nazca Fuego, Challenge Hurricane, Ratracer and a couple of Kingcycles...


----------



## Icemanhgv (13 Dec 2018)

Non at the moment but I'm hopeful


----------



## Cupples (24 Dec 2018)

I've recently picked up a KMX trike that I plan to adapt. I usually ride an upright, but thought that this would be good fun for the winter...


----------



## stroker hal (30 Dec 2018)

Recently bought a Sun EZ-Tri Classic Trike.
Stroker Hal, age 82


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (14 Jan 2019)

Trice QNT on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## bladderhead (8 Mar 2019)

My first post. Grasshopper and Cruzbike Silvio.

Around the beginning of the millennium I started getting fed up with the riding position of my Peugeot. Some bikes fold. I do not fold. Even after years of yoga I can barely touch my toes. On long rides I kept thinking about lowering the saddle, and wondering how to lift the bars up. Right up. I kept thinking of my bum being lower and my hands being higher, and then I remembered reading about those contraptions, so in 2003 I joined the Cult of the Flying Deckchair with a new Streetmachine which introduced me to Magura and Rohloff. What an awesome thing is the Rolhoff. Less than six months later they stole my Streetmachine so I got a DF again, but in 2004 I sold that because I got the Grasshopper. With Magura and Rohloff, obviously. So far, the thieves have turned their noses up at the Grasshopper. Years of commuting in horrid weather and riding in London and Essex in nice weather and it looks pretty tatty. Then, I think 2014, I went down with a nasty bout of N+1 disease and somehow found myself with the Silvio. Yes, it was a bit awkward to ride, but I chopped the frame and changed the bars and now I ride it like a despatch rider on a fixie. Traffic is no obstacle on either bike.

I do most of my mileage on the Silvio now, and with its edited mudguards, home-made light bracket and wired-on mirror it is starting to look as lived-in as the Grasshopper. I know there are people who do far more mileage than I do and their bikes look as if they have never been ridden. How do they do it?

Anyway that is the story. And that is only the short version. I will stop now so I can take some pictures.


----------



## bladderhead (17 Mar 2019)

Here they are. The Grasshopper usually has Radical bags.


----------



## plantfit (21 Mar 2019)

That seat looks an odd shape


----------



## bladderhead (23 Mar 2019)

If you mean the Grasshopper it is their own design. It is a two-piece seat. Very adjustable. It can be made longer or shorter and the angle can be adjusted.


----------



## HazelMotes (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Many years ago, I had a CLWB frame from a builder in San Diego; can't recall his name. I built that one up myself. After I sold it, I didn't have a recument until several weeks ago I picked up a Haluzak Horizon on ebay.


----------



## neil earley (29 Mar 2019)

Pics please or it didnt happen lol


----------



## Jimm.Pratt (4 Aug 2019)

Greetings! Hmm I think I've lost count...Here is a pic of the current stable of rides...umm looks like 6 so far (just got the Challenge Focus today as a late birthday gift to myself). From left to right, starting at the top: UK Adult KMX trike, Dutch Sinner Mango Plus velomobile, an Italian Velocino replica (great for quick trips into Copenhagen by train), German Kettweisel trike, Danish Hjordt bike, Dutch Challenge Focus bike.


----------



## Jimm.Pratt (4 Aug 2019)

bladderhead said:


> If you mean the Grasshopper it is their own design. It is a two-piece seat. Very adjustable. It can be made longer or shorter and the angle can be adjusted.


Yep, that's HP Velotechnik's 'Body Link' seat, if I'm not mistaken, very adjustable and reasonably comfy on long rides. Fits just about everything they offer.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Aug 2019)

Test ride of a Nazca Guacho at Laid Back Bikes in Edinburgh yesterday.





Not a 'bent owner yet but creeping towards it.


----------



## itracm (14 Aug 2019)

Owned an Optima Orca for about 12 years. Love it.





Hmmm! My avatar accepted an image but I'm unable to embed them into posts, yet.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2019)

I have had an Ice Adventure HD for about 6 months but am in a catch 22 situation. I do not like to ride on single track roads as they are what is mostly available as I am not yet fast enough not to be a nuisance to everyone including myself ( if that makes sense). To get fit enough I have to use the same single track roads.
Currently I get in as many miles as possible on mainland cycle tracks which limits me a bit.This under Creagan Bridge in Argyll.Not a cycle track but a quiet road round Loch Creran which used to be the main road north not that long ago.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

itracm said:


> Owned an Optima Orca for about 12 years. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have posted enough messages now to have an "upload a file" button appear next to the "post reply" one. Click on this and it will give options to load the image to the site.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Recumbent rider for almost three years now. I have a Nazca Fuego. Will soon have a frame set to build my second recumbent. Will be selling the Fuego to make space for the new one. An Autumn project. Still have a road bike as well as a Brompton.


----------



## itracm (15 Aug 2019)

Owned an Optima Orca for about 12 years. Love it!


----------



## Skanker (26 Aug 2019)

I’ve had my Demon LT recumbent trike for about 4 years now. 
It had a crazy dish shaped 33cc Sachs petrol rear wheel when I first got it and until recently it had a 3K Turbo 120v 100A electric setup fitted, extremely fast, stupidly dangerous, but more fun than a bus load of hookers, well, maybe not that much fun but pretty close.
It’s back to original pedal power now with 75T chainring right at the front like a huge circular saw blade.
Spent way too much rebuilding it so that it’s capable of on and off road, but I spend too much on all my bikes so nothing new there!
Seriously running out of room on the boat now though so may need to let one of my bikes go, probably the trike even though it’s my favourite ride, but it takes up half my living room.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Will be selling the Fuego to make space for the new one.



Still looking for my first 'bent. Would be interested


----------



## BilboSmeggins (7 Oct 2019)

Had an Ice Sprint26X , but sold it to buy my dfxl velomobile. Also, just picked up a HPV Speedmachine, although I’ve yet to christen it :O


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Still looking for my first 'bent. Would be interested



You still looking?


----------



## jongooligan (15 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You still looking?



Sort of. Owning a 'bent has been relegated from 'must have' to 'would like'. It was while doing an SR last year that I realised riding 600km on a DF was akin to self harm for me. If I decide to do any long distance rides in the near future I'll step up my search but I'm just riding for fun these days.


----------



## yostumpy (17 Dec 2019)

hope to join you all soon, all being well, should pick it p Feb 10th. squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwskas (13 Jan 2020)

Here I am with my younger brother in the front, me, my oldest son and his oldest son at the Circuit of the Americas F1 track in Austin. The second is of me at the top of the first turn.

My younger brother is a life-long bike rider and bike commuter. He switched to the Catrike after surgery to remove a brain tumor which left some balance issues and talked me into getting one.

I purchased my 2012 Catrike Expedition used last March and was able to get 1800 miles on it last year. It is a really nice ride.

Willie


----------



## 10cup (19 Apr 2020)

Ice Sprint X Tour here.


----------



## yostumpy (2 May 2020)

IMG_1250 by mark tilley, on Flickr

On my second ride, 30 km , getting used to it now, did 43km today (3 rd ride)


----------



## charlieburn (27 May 2020)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Hallo this is my first post,

I have an Ice Vortex (currently stripped down in my garage)
a Bacchetta Corsa ( which I really like)
a Pelso Brevet (which I have just purchased but not yet really ridden, I feel this indulgence may have been a mistake but that remains to be seen)
also an Airnimal Joey (to take on holiday as it folds).


----------



## mgrant (28 May 2020)

My only bike is a Ryan Recumbent. Bought it in 1992 in the US. Great bike. I've been riding it around East London, not seen another 'bent here. I was surprised by that actually.


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Jun 2020)

Just acquired an Iowa made LWB Linear. First impressions are that it is immensely long, and will take a bit of practice to get to grips with. Needs a little attention but basically sound. Watch this space!


----------



## kerryw (4 Jul 2020)

kerryw said:


> Hi All
> I have a performer folding trike, bought it about 2 years ago, before that I had an early KMX
> 
> View attachment 110114



I probably should have updated this sooner. I now have a 10 year old Ice sprint 3 that I use regularly. I dont think Ive been on the performer since i bought the ice.


----------



## PeterBT (5 Jul 2020)

I purchased an ICE adventure nov 19. Used all the time since then. Nearly 3000miles.


----------



## a.twiddler (6 Jul 2020)

Linear is now more or less sorted. Waiting for a windless dry day so I can do some miles and get acquainted with it. Some tantalising glimpses for now, hope to have some pictures of me on it soon.


----------



## stef4n (6 Jul 2020)

charlieburn said:


> Hallo this is my first post,
> 
> I have an Ice Vortex (currently stripped down in my garage)
> a Bacchetta Corsa ( which I really like)
> ...


My first post too... interested to know why you think the Pelso Brevet may have been a mistake? Has been one of the options I’ve been looking at. I briefly test rode a (superficially similar) Schlitter Encore a couple of years ago and liked it, but read somewhere that the Pelso was a bit too flexy. Really interested in your experience of it.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jul 2020)

stef4n said:


> My first post too... interested to know why you think the Pelso Brevet may have been a mistake? Has been one of the options I’ve been looking at. I briefly test rode a (superficially similar) Schlitter Encore a couple of years ago and liked it, but read somewhere that the Pelso was a bit too flexy. Really interested in your experience of it.


Very detailed review of a Pelso Brevet here from David Mason, who does lots of bike reviews/reports for Laid Back Bikes in Edinburgh.
I've ridden the Pelso too and liked it - but not the price.  A bit steep for me.


----------



## xpc316e (20 Aug 2020)

OK, first I must make confession: I have been without a recumbent for a few years and have only just realised the error of my ways and returned to the straight and narrow. I have just bought a beautiful Vision R30 from a super chap in North Shields who seems to have owned almost as many recumbents as I have had hot dinners.

I originally went 'bent after a shoulder replacement meant that I could not take weight through my hands. Since then I have had the other shoulder replaced and have had to limit my bike riding to local shopping trips and my part-time job as a Bikeability trainer after selling the various bent bikes. I now have the time and inclination to get back into longer recreational rides. For me and my shoulders, a recumbent is the only viable solution. 

The Vision needs a little fettling in terms of longer cables to enable me to get the handlebars in precisely the correct position, but initial impressions are very favourable indeed. It is incredibly easy to ride and is the most comfortable thing I have ever ridden.


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Aug 2020)

xpc316e said:


> OK, first I must make confession: I have been without a recumbent for a few years and have only just realised the error of my ways and returned to the straight and narrow. I have just bought a beautiful Vision R30 from a super chap in North Shields who seems to have owned almost as many recumbents as I have had hot dinners.
> 
> I originally went 'bent after a shoulder replacement meant that I could not take weight through my hands. Since then I have had the other shoulder replaced and have had to limit my bike riding to local shopping trips and my part-time job as a Bikeability trainer after selling the various bent bikes. I now have the time and inclination to get back into longer recreational rides. For me and my shoulders, a recumbent is the only viable solution.
> 
> The Vision needs a little fettling in terms of longer cables to enable me to get the handlebars in precisely the correct position, but initial impressions are very favourable indeed. It is incredibly easy to ride and is the most comfortable thing I have ever ridden.


What we want is...pictures! And to wish you joy in getting rolling again on a recumbent.


----------



## xpc316e (23 Aug 2020)

Well, since you asked for a picture of my new love, here she is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Aug 2020)

xpc316e said:


> Well, since you asked for a picture of my new love, here she is.



That fork has some rake. You enjoying the ride?


----------



## xpc316e (23 Aug 2020)

I am indeed enjoying the ride, thanks. I have returned to recumbents because I find conventional bikes to be impossibly uncomfortable for me, and this bike is just superb for the comfort. I have great hopes for longer rides on it.


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Aug 2020)

That is quite stylish in an angular, minimalist sort of way. Nice background, too.


----------



## xpc316e (24 Aug 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> That is quite stylish in an angular, minimalist sort of way. Nice background, too.


When I bought it I was actually looking to purchase another of the seller's bikes. He had this and an M5 Citymate up for sale, and I much preferred the look of the M5 as it had a much more modern appearance than the Vision. A ride on each bike sold me on the virtues of the Vision however; it was much easier to ride, the riding position for me was preferable, and it just seemed right. The proof of the pudding is definitely in the eating, and although I am not entirely convinced by the old school, 80s/90s look of the Vision, it was certainly the bike for me. I suppose that in time I will get to like its questionable appearance.


----------



## flake99please (24 Aug 2020)

I should really add my name to this group, having owned an Azub TiFly for a little over 4 years now.


----------



## neil earley (25 Aug 2020)

flake99please said:


> I should really add my name to this group, having owned an Azub TiFly for a little over 4 years now.


Pic are mandatory lol


----------



## Dutch (23 Sep 2020)

Hi, I have been riding a recumbent trike a Performer JC70 as I can longer ride a 2 wheel bike and love it, I have done some distance on it recently 40 miles after building it up slowly and it’s very quick downhill 40.2 Mph is the fastest I have recorded.

I live near Bristol just wondered if anybody else rides around here or close to it.


----------



## neil earley (26 Sep 2020)

Dutch said:


> Hi, I have been riding a recumbent trike a Performer JC70 as I can longer ride a 2 wheel bike and love it, I have done some distance on it recently 40 miles after building it up slowly and it’s very quick downhill 40.2 Mph is the fastest I have recorded.
> 
> I live near Bristol just wondered if anybody else rides around here or close to it.


We have fb group South Wales recumbent for ride outs but Corvid has made it difficult


----------



## LargoDoug (13 Oct 2020)

I have an Atomic Zombie patterned High Roller.


----------



## t_rifles (15 Oct 2020)

Hi, I am new to trike riding. I bought a used Performer JC70 a couple of weeks ago. Mostly building up the legs for the new position on the turbo trainer. I did get out briefly on weekend. Bit of an experience.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Oct 2020)

t_rifles said:


> Bit of an experience.


...which says so much, yet so little !


----------



## BilboSmeggins (18 Oct 2020)

Recently bought a Nazca Fuego, which is very nice, and in my favourite colour.... bright yellow. Unfortunately, it is a medium frame, and I’m right at the top end on it. If I can bag a large framed one I shall do so. And, this morning, I went to pick up a KMX Cobra. Nice cheap and cheerful trike, that should be just the ticket for trekking through the Wyre Forest.


----------



## PaulM (19 Oct 2020)

There's a large Fuego in Cardiff, advertised on Gumtree.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (21 Oct 2020)

Thanks @PaulM. I did contact him about it roughly a week ago. Not a very pleasant fellow by all accounts. The bike looks a corker, but I wouldn’t buy it out of principle


----------



## Caperider (17 Feb 2021)

I have freshly restored




2003 Vision R-40
This is my 5th recumbent in my 59 years but in process of having new knees so not sure when I'll be out on it .second knee is on April fools day lol


----------



## Caperider (19 Feb 2021)

mgrant said:


> My only bike is a Ryan Recumbent. Bought it in 1992 in the US. Great bike. I've been riding it around East London, not seen another 'bent here. I was surprised by that actually.


I had one of those long wheel base they were made in New Hampshire .I sold it to a friend of mine he still owns it ! Nice handling bike.


----------



## neil earley (23 Mar 2021)

Johnny Thin said:


> Speed Ross, awaiting new forks
> Toxy ZR
> 
> I have found someone to take my former Kingcycle with a view to doing repair work on the frame and making it rideable.



Pics of your Toxy zr please


----------



## purpan (14 Jul 2021)

I still have a Kett, having had a Nazca Paseo, ICE Q26 and Challenge Fujin SL. I regret selling the Paseo, even though it did weigh 10,000 kg. The Kett is probably the slowest of the bunch, but somehow the most enjoyable.


----------



## SeldomSeen (25 Jul 2021)

Metabike here in flat rural Suffolk.


----------



## CyclingOnAShoestring (30 Jul 2021)

Andy in Sig said:


> Just out of curiosity how many of us here are recumbent riders (bike or trike)?
> 
> I've got a HPV Street Machine.
> 
> What about the rest of you?



6 weeks with an old Vision R50. Love it.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2021)

I have an Adventure HD with derailleur gears. I would like one with hub gears for Forestry tracks as the rear mech is vulnerably with the 20 inch rear wheel. There are potentially suitable ones for sale used but buyer to collect. Unfortunately mostly a journey of several hundred miles each way and at least 4 or 5 days.


----------



## BigT (6 Aug 2021)

I started with a pair of brand-new, 2005 ActionBent Tadpole trikes, but my GF of the time never took to them, so I sold them 8 months later for what I paid (minus shipping) and bought a new-to-me, 2000 Street Machine. I went on to ride that bike for the next 15 years. 
I loved everything about the SM except the chain tube noise. I HATED that with a burning, seething passion! 
I tried everything to make it better: Different tube materials, chains, lubes, no tubes, modified tubes, different idlers. Nothing worked. 

A few years ago I bought a 2009 Bacchetta Giro-26 from my local non-profit LBS, but quickly found the "Heel Strike" potential too much for my comfort zone, and had a pair of 20" wheels built around my original hubs. Now it's a twitchy little beast, gives a bumpy ride (though possibly no bumpier than when it was a G-26) and has lost some of its top speed. And that's OK with me, as I have no desire to go 30mph on my local, and often crowded, multi-use path (MUP).


----------



## Grifff (10 Aug 2021)

I have a Ice VTX, ecVelo velomobile and an e converted kmx. I need a bigger garage😔


----------



## BigT (11 Aug 2021)

I don't have a garage. That's a big reason why I whittled down my collection from 3 bikes to just one.


----------



## uk_friendly_fire (18 Sep 2021)

Hi, 
I've an Ice Adventure HD (2019) tadpole recumbent which has a Shimano 8 IHG. Converted front end to Tongsheng 250w motor completely road legal. Just finished 400km trip over 6 days. Regards


----------



## GrandadPig (18 Oct 2021)

SeldomSeen said:


> Metabike here in flat rural Suffolk.


Hi, where in Suffolk? I’m new here and new in Suffolk! I’m in Wickham Skeith, near Eye. Be great to find another bent rider locally.


----------



## GrandadPig (18 Oct 2021)

I rode an Anthrotech trike twenty years ago and have just bought another. Not ridden it yet, giving my thighs time to get used to the idea first, and fixing the trike up. New chain, lights and stuff and waiting for mudguards to arrive from the Netherlands.
Live in a flattish part of Suffolk UK, which is just as well 😊👍


----------



## simongt (18 Oct 2021)

GrandadPig said:


> Live in a flattish part of Suffolk UK


'Ahh, very flat Norfolk' so the famous Cowardean quote went. So like Suffolk then - ?


----------



## Godzilla (21 Oct 2021)

Chiming in... I have a 2009 WheelWiz TerraTrike Cruiser (recumbent tadpole) with 27 gears originally, and now with a 3 speed compound rear hub for a total of 81 gears. Top speed so far 29mph. Yee haw.


----------



## Recumbent Rambler (9 Nov 2021)

Hi,

I am riding a Greenspeed Magnum BW (big-wheel) at the moment. I have regeared it with 50 teeth on the largest cassette chainring and 22 on the smallest front crank chainring. I still thing I need a lower lowest gear for some of the bigger hills.

I also have a HPV Gekko and Catrike Villager that my partner and I ride together. They both have Bafang 250w eAssist. I am currently tweeking the crank chainrings to make them easier to ride without power.


----------



## Time Waster (21 Nov 2021)

Just dragged my HPV Streetmachine GT, old model, out from the undercroft. Pumped the tyres up, moved the boom out to the right length and attached the seat. Lost a washer and couldn't find one since moving house earlier this year but I hope it's OK and won't damage the n seat. 

When I last used it commuting then family touring holiday I didn't have the boom long enough as I only Realised too late to get a longer chain on. So I now need to replace the chain so it'll change cleanly. Too busy to sort it myself so I'm going to a local bike mechanic. He'll do a better job and I'll appreciate an expert's view on it. 

I need to sort out lights and bottle cages. I have a cage on the front derailleur stub, the only easy bolt attachment point on my bike model. It is also the best place to attach lights as well. I need better lights. B and m top light on the rack isn't impressing me. I have a seat post light I want to find a way to attach if I can. 

I hope to get out on it very soon. Then I need to get my recumbent legs back,


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Nov 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Just dragged my HPV Streetmachine GT, old model, out from the undercroft. Pumped the tyres up, moved the boom out to the right length and attached the seat. Lost a washer and couldn't find one since moving house earlier this year but I hope it's OK and won't damage the n seat.
> 
> When I last used it commuting then family touring holiday I didn't have the boom long enough as I only Realised too late to get a longer chain on. So I now need to replace the chain so it'll change cleanly. Too busy to sort it myself so I'm going to a local bike mechanic. He'll do a better job and I'll appreciate an expert's view on it.
> 
> ...


Excellent. You need to get it on the road. There are bound to be a few niggles, but be persistent. If my experience counts for anything, it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Time Waster (22 Nov 2021)

At least I know it's a good bike. I bought it from a guy who knows how to maintain bikes, for whom bike maintenance is a hobby not a chore like I am. I had it and rode it for about 8 months then archived it. That's maybe 3 years ago. There's flat tyres obviously, a shortened boom for moving house which means gears and chain need sorting and there's one rusted pedal bolt. The pedal is basic cage pedal. I might get clipless/flat touring pedals to replace. I've not gone clippers on any bike so I need to try them out on my upright before the bent. I also need to learn bent riding again. It'll be fun!


----------



## 2longing2bent (30 Dec 2021)

We have an Azub Tifly, Azub Tricon and a Trident Chameleon Tandem Trike. :-)


----------



## Godzilla (11 Jan 2022)

Godzilla said:


> Chiming in... I have a 2009 WheelWiz TerraTrike Cruiser (recumbent tadpole) with 27 gears originally, and now with a 3 speed compound rear hub for a total of 81 gears. Top speed so far 29mph. Yee haw.


Well, a lot has happened since Oct 2021. In November 2021 my wife decided to join me with a TerraTrike Rambler, used, but in Mint condition. While it was in the shop for fitting and tune-up, she bought me a 2021/22 WheelWiz TerraTrike "Greenspeed Magnum XL in Fossil Grey". It is huge, but so am I. LOL. I just added some Midsole MTB STD Cleated Shoes that are in the mail. It is good.

View: https://business.facebook.com/greenspeedtrikes/photos/a.359001480957666/1806248626232937/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bluemanc100 (31 Jan 2022)

I’ve narrowed down my favourite Bent to the Bacchetta “Stick” Bike…. I’ve had a few, Nazca Fuego, Bacchetta Giro with 24” wheels, Cruzbike S40 and the Bacchetta Ti Aero which is now my preferred weapon of choice.. The only bike I’d swap it for is a Bacchetta CA2.0 or 3.0


----------



## ChrisKz (2 Feb 2022)

HI ladies and gentlemen .. ( just joined ) .. Unfortunately being disabled and not got loads of cash . I am building my own recumbent trike , Using a 26" fatbike rear wheel and 2 x 20" fatbike wheels . I have decided on a tilting build and with electric power .


----------



## Roseland triker (9 Feb 2022)

Hello.
Sprint rider here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Hello.
> Sprint rider here.



We need photo 😁


----------



## Godzilla (9 Feb 2022)

Godzilla said:


> Well, a lot has happened since Oct 2021. In November 2021 my wife decided to join me with a TerraTrike Rambler, used, but in Mint condition. While it was in the shop for fitting and tune-up, she bought me a 2021/22 WheelWiz TerraTrike "Greenspeed Magnum XL in Fossil Grey". It is huge, but so am I. LOL. I just added some Midsole MTB STD Cleated Shoes that are in the mail. It is good.
> 
> View: https://business.facebook.com/greenspeedtrikes/photos/a.359001480957666/1806248626232937/?type=3&theater



Yesterday was the big reveal: I bought CycleDesign shoes, SPD Cleats, and Shimano pedals. I reached 24.1 mph on my short speed run. Without these components I could only do 20.8 mph at best. I HIGHLY Recommend Clipless. Soon I may try Magnetic cleats and pedals. My trike is the Greenspeed Magnum XL at 45+ lbs. LOL


----------



## Roseland triker (10 Feb 2022)

This was late last year.
Set up for touring then but now I'm on 700c with bigger gears.
I have a carbon seat I'm in the middle of fitting so when I've done that I'll post up the racing model lol


----------



## cwskas (11 Jul 2022)

Godzilla said:


> I reached 24.1 mph on my short speed run. Without these components I could only do 20.8 mph at best.



You just need a steeper downhill!


----------



## Psamathe (31 Dec 2022)

I restarted cycling 10 years ago getting myself a Croix de Fer (doing a fair annual mileage and a couple of 2 month tours in EU). But things happen and almost 2 years ago I got my ICE Sprint X Tour and love it. Managed over 4000 miles 2022 including 5 week camping tour in Europe.

Ian


----------

